# Do you consider LGBTQ lifestyles/choices a mental disorder?



## Remodeling Maidiac

We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
We have drugs for depression.
We have drugs for OCD.
We have drugs for stress.
We have drugs for schizophrenia.
We have drugs for bipplar.

The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


----------



## Coyote

Why don’t you you just leave them alone?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Coyote said:


> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?


Why don't you just kiss my ass?


----------



## Crepitus

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


They aren't.

However phobias are.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Crepitus said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't.
> 
> However phobias are.
Click to expand...

As in phobias of REALITY? Like thinking you are a man when you're really a woman?


----------



## Oddball

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


Developmental disorders....Not right, not wrong...But also not deserving of any special societal dispensation.


----------



## Flopper

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


I suggest you lookup the definition of a mental disorder because the question you ask makes no sense.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I consider homosexuality neither a lifestyle choice nor a mental disorder.

It's just something that is.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Flopper said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you lookup the definition of a mental disorder because the question you ask makes no sense.
Click to expand...

That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.


----------



## Coyote

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just kiss my ass?
Click to expand...

No.  It’s hairy.


----------



## Coyote

Oddball said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Developmental disorders....Not right, not wrong...But also *not deserving of any special societal dispensation*.
Click to expand...


Correct.  They should be treated the same as anyone else.


----------



## Crepitus

Grampa Murked U said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't.
> 
> However phobias are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As in phobias of REALITY? Like thinking you are a man when you're really a woman?
Click to expand...

I was actually thinking about your obvious homophobia.    Not sure what you're talking about there.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Coyote said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Developmental disorders....Not right, not wrong...But also *not deserving of any special societal dispensation*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.  They should be treated the same as anyone else.
Click to expand...

I never said they should be treated differently. I implied they should be treated. Just like people with other diseases or disorders.


----------



## Lakhota

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?



Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.  Maybe you should spend your free time analyzing them and leave humans alone.

*Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*


----------



## Oddball

Coyote said:


> Correct.  They should be treated the same as anyone else.


Demanding that we all bend to and pay for accommodating their developmental disorders isn't equal treatment, it's special treatment.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Lakhota said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
Click to expand...

I know this might be a shock to you but we are not animals. 
Do you excuse rape because animals often mount anyone they want?


----------



## Coyote

Grampa Murked U said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you lookup the definition of a mental disorder because the question you ask makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.
Click to expand...

There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?

10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse


----------



## Coyote

Oddball said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  They should be treated the same as anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Demanding that we all bend to and pay for accommodating their developmental disorders isn't equal treatment, it's special treatment.
Click to expand...


What special accommodations do they demand that aren’t available to everyone else?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you lookup the definition of a mental disorder because the question you ask makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
Click to expand...

I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.


----------



## Lakhota

Grampa Murked U said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know this might be a shock to you but we are not animals.
> Do you excuse rape because animals often mount anyone they want?
Click to expand...


Not animals?  Did you fail biology?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Lakhota said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know this might be a shock to you but we are not animals.
> Do you excuse rape because animals often mount anyone they want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you fail biology?
Click to expand...

Answer the question, shittingbull


----------



## Coyote

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you lookup the definition of a mental disorder because the question you ask makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
Click to expand...


Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.


----------



## Lakhota

Grampa Murked U said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know this might be a shock to you but we are not animals.
> Do you excuse rape because animals often mount anyone they want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you fail biology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question, shittingbull
Click to expand...


Yes, Felonious, humans are animals!  That's a biological fact.


----------



## skye

I voted....

but I don't want to start  a deep discussion about it here with anybody ok?

I voted yes.....it's a mental disorder.

my opinion....that's all


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.


They need neither.

There is nothing to cure.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you lookup the definition of a mental disorder because the question you ask makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
Click to expand...

 

Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Lakhota said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know this might be a shock to you but we are not animals.
> Do you excuse rape because animals often mount anyone they want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you fail biology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question, shittingbull
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Felonious, humans are animals!  That's a biological fact.
Click to expand...

That wasn't the question dumbass. The question has a QUESTION MARK after it.

Do you condone rape since animals mount other animals whenever they feel like it? What about the animals that fuck species besides their own? Do you go around humping the legs of others?

Moron


----------



## Coyote

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you lookup the definition of a mental disorder because the question you ask makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
Click to expand...


OMG

We have big Italian heritage festivals and parades every year.

Is that a mental disorder?


----------



## JoeMoma

LGB - No,  Sexual preference is not a mental disorder.

T - Yes,  Brain thinks its got the wrong sex body -- Mental Disorder!

Q -  Sometimes mental disorder, sometimes genetic/physical problem.  Queer can mean lots of different things.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG
> 
> We have big Italian heritage festivals and parades every year.
> 
> Is that a mental disorder?
Click to expand...

So you equate playing in poop to making alfredo?


----------



## Oddball

Coyote said:


> What special accommodations do they demand that aren’t available to everyone else?


How about demands to change the language that we all use, so that they won't be offended?


----------



## Coyote

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG
> 
> We have big Italian heritage festivals and parades every year.
> 
> Is that a mental disorder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you equate playing in poop to making alfredo?
Click to expand...

You equate sex with playing in poop?


----------



## JoeMoma

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG
> 
> We have big Italian heritage festivals and parades every year.
> 
> Is that a mental disorder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you equate playing in poop to making alfredo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You equate sex with playing in poop?
Click to expand...

Anal sex......Playing in poop.......those kind of equate.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG
> 
> We have big Italian heritage festivals and parades every year.
> 
> Is that a mental disorder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you equate playing in poop to making alfredo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You equate sex with playing in poop?
Click to expand...

Two men? Absolutely 

You have to be seriously deprived to deal with that


----------



## Rocko

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?



What medicine do you want them to take? Psychiatrists  have less of an understanding of how the brain functions than any other doctor has in their particular field of anatomy. Psychiatry is 100 years behind the other sciences. My feeling just treat homosexuals as you would anyone else and hope for a cure. They didn’t ask to be gay.


----------



## Lakhota

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG
> 
> We have big Italian heritage festivals and parades every year.
> 
> Is that a mental disorder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you equate playing in poop to making alfredo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You equate sex with playing in poop?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two men? Absolutely
> 
> You have to be seriously deprived to deal with that
Click to expand...


Well, then don't "deal with that".


----------



## Ame®icano

Crepitus said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't.
> 
> However phobias are.
Click to expand...


Phobia is fear.

Nobody fears LGBTQ. 

The fear is towards the government that forces rest of us to accept something that we disgust.


----------



## MarathonMike

Bs and Qs are normal people who like to have sex with everybody. Ls and Gs are basically born that way. The Ts seems to have some sort of mental cross wiring that I don't think anyone understands.


----------



## Coyote

Ame®icano said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't.
> 
> However phobias are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phobia is fear.
> 
> Nobody fears LGBTQ.
> 
> The fear is towards the government that forces rest of us to accept something that we disgust.
Click to expand...

You don’t have to accept anything. Just treat them like you would anyone else.  Is that so hard?


----------



## Ame®icano

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?



OP, keep in mind that you’re asking this question to at least half of the members of this board that are basement-dwelling neckbearded incense who subsist on chicken tendies cooked by their mom.

Those half are people who have no need to get along with or interact with society at all, and have no experience dealing with actual humans. They will always defer to the most deranged, offensive opinion they can think of just to get a reaction.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

You could argue it’s a physical disorder. It seems to me that being gay, bi or lesbian is different than being transgender (frankly I am not sure what Q is). As I understand, transgenders are not sexual plumbed for what they feel mentally/emotionally. But is that a physical or mental problem, and if the issues can be solved by physical surgery, what difference does it make? My view, sexuality is a spectrum. On one end of the spectrum is the purely heterosexual or cis male, on the other end is the purely heterosexual or cis female. Between those two ends are bi, gay and lesbian people. The transgenders are an unfortunate anomaly outside of the heterosexual-male to heterosexual-female spectrum. Unfortunate because they struggle with a mind or body that do not match their sexual  identity. None of the people on the spectrum or outside of it are evil or even sinners because of their sexuality. Although people in the LGBTQ community are not what is considered normal, they are clearly natural. Why would anybody decide to be gay or transgender? Because it’s easy? Of course not. It’s hard to be outside of what is considered normal. The more society grows and evolves, the easier it will be for those who find themselves not “normal”, and that is a good thing.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just kiss my ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  It’s hairy.
Click to expand...


Wait! How do you know his ass is hairy? And if it weren’t, would you then not be opposed to kissing it?


----------



## Ame®icano

Coyote said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't.
> 
> However phobias are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phobia is fear.
> 
> Nobody fears LGBTQ.
> 
> The fear is towards the government that forces rest of us to accept something that we disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t have to accept anything. Just treat them like you would anyone else.  Is that so hard?
Click to expand...


It wouldn't be hard at all if they act normal towards rest of us, and stop demanding that we adjust our self to fit their needs. 

Take for instance trans movement, that is ideologically based and, just like other ideologies, can't handle reality being any different from what their ideological fantasies tell them reality "sjould" be like. So they try to "adjust" reality to fit their fantasies instead of the other way round, which is always a recipe for disaster.
You are either a man pretending to be a woman or vice versa.

Now, if you want to play dress-up, that's fine. I won't care. You can walk down the high street in an Estee Lauder dress, high heels and a 5 O'clock shadow and I'm just going to think "what a prat". I'm going to *think* it, but I'm not going to be rude and say anything.

But the moment you try and force me to accept that you *are* a woman when you're clearly not, by trying to shame me in front of others for not being "accepting", or use government, like they do in Canada and trying to do in few states, to criminalize me for not using the "proper" gender or pronunciation, you're going to get a slap.


----------



## leecross

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?



I consider it sorta like I do someone being left-handed or color blind or a woman being flat chested or a guy with an abnormally small or large member...

Along those lines.


----------



## MindWars

Lakhota said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.  Maybe you should spend your free time analyzing them and leave humans alone.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
Click to expand...


no it doesn't and no it did not.........    the gayness there is today  is being caused by chemicals being dumped into our water supply  and or lakes and streams. dumbass.

*Pesticide atrazine can turn male frogs into females*
Date:
March 1, 2010
Source:
University of California - Berkeley
Summary:
The herbicide atrazine, one of the world's most widely used pesticides, wreaks havoc with the sex lives of adult male frogs, emasculating three-quarters of them and turning one in 10 into females, according to a new study. These changes occur at atrazine levels below what the EPA considers safe for drinking water. The changes skew sex ratios in the frog population and could be a major cause of amphibian decline worldwide.
Pesticide atrazine can turn male frogs into females


*Atrazine Alters the Sex Ratio in Blanchard's Cricket Frogs*


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lakhota said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.  Maybe you should spend your free time analyzing them and leave humans alone.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
Click to expand...

Animals exhibit homosexual behavior when subjected to a stressor such as an inability to find an appropriate mate.  Animals are not homosexual.  

Homosexuality is a benign condition.  It is only when it becomes widely accepted that it becomes toxic.

Transsexuality is sometimes a medical error where the primary sex characteristics are ambiguous and the doctor makes an arbitrary decision.  More often, transsexuality is a mental disorder.  The same kind of mental disorder that drives people to amputate limbs, blind themselves or starve themselves to death.


----------



## aaronleland

I was watching this comic on Joe Rogans' podcast talking about getting kicked off stage at a college for offensive jokes. One joke he said is that he believes being gay isn't a choice, because there are gay black people. And why would you choose to be gay if you're already black? That's a fucking good joke.


----------



## Slade3200

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


Do people choose to be depressed OCD stressed out schizophrenic or bipolar?


----------



## Crepitus

Ame®icano said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't.
> 
> However phobias are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phobia is fear.
> 
> Nobody fears LGBTQ.
> 
> The fear is towards the government that forces rest of us to accept something that we disgust.
Click to expand...

Wrong.  A phobia is an extreme, irrational fear of something.  It does seem to be a major part of the "tRumpkin experience".


----------



## Slade3200

BuckToothMoron said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just kiss my ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  It’s hairy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait! How do you know his ass is hairy? And if it weren’t, would you then not be opposed to kissing it?
Click to expand...

Kissing a hairy ass is one step too far


----------



## Dale Smith

LGBTQRSTUV= Degenerates and that is a fact.


----------



## emilynghiem

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?



Dear Grampa Murked U
It depends on each person whether the answer is yes or no.
You didn't offer a choice that it could be either in different cases.
That's not the same as "unsure" but that's the closest I could find.

This is like asking are all people who claim to believe in Jesus or God
* acting on delusions, fraud or false manipulations (where this is "unnatural" or problematic)
* consistent and conscionable (where this is natural for them and healthy, not posing problems)
or are you "unsure"?

Some people are involved in fraud or false manipulations or delusions that cause conflicts internally and externally with others.
Some people are truly at peace with their beliefs and able to apply them consistently to work rationally and harmoniously with others in positive healthy ways.

So the answer is not YES for all or NO for all.
And being "unsure" isn't the same as saying
SOME cases are healthy/natural while OTHERS are delusional/problematic/fraudulent. 

Similar I'd say that with people identifying as LGBT
there is also this diversity of experiences because people are unique.
I am fairly SURE that both types of cases exist:
either normal/natural conditions that are that person's real identity
as well as unstable/unnatural conditions that aren't their true selves.


----------



## miketx

Coyote said:


> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?


Because they don't leave us alone.


----------



## Chuz Life

Lakhota said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this might be a shock to you but we are not animals.
> Do you excuse rape because animals often mount anyone they want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not animals?  *Did you fail biology?*
Click to expand...







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Likkmee

Various Laws
…4If you see your brother’s donkey or ox fallen on the road, you must not ignore it; you must help him lift it up. 5A woman must not wear men’s clothing, and a man must not wear women’s clothing, for whoever does these things is detestable to the LORD your God. 6If you come across a bird’s nest with chicks or eggs, either in a tree or on the ground along the road, and the mother is sitting on the chicks or eggs, you must not take the mother along with the young.…


----------



## OnePercenter

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?



Writes the guy who downloads a ton of gay porn.


----------



## OnePercenter

Coyote said:


> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?



He keeps deception going (like the wall) so we don't notice Russia successfully test a nuclear delivery device that we (Americans) can't stop.


----------



## beautress

I had to look up "LGBTQ" and found out that it means "lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, and queer," because I really wasn't sure of all that it meant.

From a study of human health science in college, I knew that some people are born with both male and female organs and as such indicate that nature has her way of expressing that some of us human beings can be born different from everybody else.

I found out two more new terms here, one being "ambiguous genetalia" and the other, those who have this feature are referred to as "intersex."

The statistics for people born in identifiably different degrees of this phenomenon show 150 known differentiations of the condition, and here are some of the statistics that seem to surround people so born:

*Statistics on Ambiguous Genitalia - 15 Notable Ambiguous Genitalia Statistics - HRF*
*1.* If all forms of differentiation are included, then the number of intersex births globally comes out to about 1 in 1500 to 1 in 2000 births.
*2.* If just ambiguous genitalia is considered, the estimated birth rate is 1 in 4,500.
*3.* With few exceptions, babies with ambiguous genitalia are physically healthy.
*4.* The percentage of the population that is affected in some way by ambiguous genitalia: 1.7%.
*5.* As much as 4% of the human population may be intersex in some way.
*6.* Over 90% of intersex children are assigned to the female gender.
*7.* About half of all intersex children that have surgery to assign a specific gender wind up with sexually sensitive tissue that has withered or died.
*8.* Many adults who have ambiguous genitalia suffer from depression or intense anger because of a lack of genital sensations. They are three times more likely to experience depression and related disorders than people with a clear gender assignment.
*9.* Ambiguous genitalia can signal a medical emergency if the condition is the result of a rare form of a genetic disorder called congenital adrenal hyperplasia.
*10.* There are over 150 different defects that can cause ambiguous genitalia.
*11.* The risk of becoming a victim of a personal attack because of their gender is doubled in people who are classified as intersex.
*12.* Almost 90% of those who are intersex have experienced at least one form of stigma or discrimination in the past year.
*13.* About 70% of intersex males and 85% of intersex females have seen a counselor or psychiatrist during the previous 5 years.
*14.* The number of young people who are dealing with depression at some point during the course of the year: 160,000.
*15.* 1 out of 4 people who are intersex will suffer from at least one anxiety-related disorder over the course of their life.​Some people are born with a hand with six fingers, too. They have a better chance of being accepted into the comfortable conformity than those born with the extra sex organ, I'm pretty sure. Why is that?

An anomaly, after all, is an anomaly.

The person who is born this way has done nobody wrong.

Some people "choose" lifestyles that are not consistent with the majority of Americans, what do we know about genetic mapping that might give us a clue that they, too, are born this way? Since we have not fully understood nor explored all the factors of DNA, those facts went unfurnished in the early 1980s when I was studying human health in college. As of searching the net every 5 or 10 years, I'm overdue to look up whether gene mapping has come up with any answers.

In the meantime, I do not know how to vote on this subject with the alternatives given, so in spite of my knowledge of scriptures that discourage what used to be called sexual deviancies, yet also showed favor to "armies of eunuchs" I'm wondering if a whole lot of overlooking lethal punishments for sexual activities that do not produce babies went on back in the times of the Kings and the Chronicles thereof. Are the armies of "eunuchs" really gay men sent to do battle and earning hero status in early societies when they won battles? I'm suspicious that they were likely gay, and that society figured out a way to use them productively rather than to stone men to death for getting caught doing something that was considered then an abomination, and still is in some circles today.

The theme of "judge not least ye be judged," seems the best panacea to follow, considering that science, applied equally, reveals some people are born in a unique way, and without a mistake, they are born as innocent as the majority of kids, who have only one sex of genetalia expressed at birth.

And DNA gives me cause to realize that we haven't looked very hard at getting over it about what appear to be choices, but with DNA in mind, are there actually differences in a person's sexual makeup influenced in this way, or does one single encounter received innocently, alter the course of choices a person makes when he or she is mature? We've been in the dark ages about this emotion-charged issue. We don't know the answers yet, or have there been answers all along in the ringing praises about the armies of eunuchs in the Old Testament that we just glossed over, didn't look it as merciful removal of a death sentence that really didn't seem fair to people who knew them.

I can't answer the question above, because I think someday a complete study of DNA, of the certainty of something known as gene-crossing, which can give a person a unique spot on their dna that did not come from heredity, but came as an unknown anomaly that gave the person this trait that no one has or ever has had, and may be why every person is a unique creation, born with a myriad of genes that make that person who they are.

And that's what I think, with gratitude to God for the diversity he ordained throughout the universe. We need to help those who are different, not judge them. A person doesn't intentionally thrash around if they have epilepsy, but it makes them get a lot of grief from other immature children who think they are acting up to get attention, when nothing could be further than the truth.

Another source of interest on this topic is here: Demographics of sexual orientation - Wikipedia

And specifically for the US: LGBT demographics of the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## Lakhota

I'm thankful for Rachel Maddow!  She is a gift.


----------



## Lysistrata

Sexual orientation is hard-wired in an individual. It is not a "lifestyle choice." No one knows where one's sexual orientation comes from. To my own experience, and I am female, I remember being attracted to boys and male TV stars way before I hit puberty, and recently I came across a male actor, young enough to be my son, who caused me to drop my dinner fork and just gape! The answer is that we just don't know how sexual orientation and human sexuality operate. It has nothing to do with politics.

I think that it is worthwhile to note here that adopting a certain religion/ideology actually IS a choice of lifestyle, one that can be changed at will.The anti-LGBTQ folks refuse to understand that they can change their ideology.


----------



## Moonglow

miketx said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they don't leave us alone.
Click to expand...

How many walk up to you for a purple dildo of yours?


----------



## Moonglow

What righties are trying to do is violate the LGBT’s constitutional right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness by claiming they are mentally insane.


----------



## Ame®icano

Crepitus said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't.
> 
> However phobias are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phobia is fear.
> 
> Nobody fears LGBTQ.
> 
> The fear is towards the government that forces rest of us to accept something that we disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  A phobia is an extreme, irrational fear of something.  It does seem to be a major part of the "tRumpkin experience".
Click to expand...


And what have I said that phobia is?


----------



## bodecea

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just kiss my ass?
Click to expand...

So...leaving gay people alone ISN'T an option for you?


----------



## martybegan

Lakhota said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.  Maybe you should spend your free time analyzing them and leave humans alone.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
Click to expand...


Listen, if someone wants to be something, there is no need to try to make crap up about it to support said choice. This is the same bullshit the South used to justify slavery as the "natural order of things".

When it comes to any creature that reproduces sexually, homosexual urges are a biological impediment to passing one's genes along to the next generation, and biologically that is the purpose of the sex drive or an organism that reproduces sexually.

There is no morality to this point, nor condemnation of any person. It is cold and simple fact. 

My nearsightedness is a biological disadvantage, only overcome by technology.  Homosexual tendencies in a given population as a detriment to that population are only overcome by 1) the number of individuals with the tendency is a small enough set that doesn't impact the overall survival of the species or 2) a level of technological development that puts the species above the base level of reproductive survival.


----------



## Aba Incieni

Man butt is where cooties COME from.


----------



## Claudette

Nope.


----------



## jknowgood

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


Just wait if they find a gay gene. The gays will be pro life overnight.


----------



## mdk

Look at all the Web MDs thinking gay people need treatment for being gay. Hilarious. Why this forum is so obsessed with fags is beyond me? Don’t you twats have other things to fret about?


----------



## jknowgood

skye said:


> I voted....
> 
> but I don't want to start  a deep discussion about it here with anybody ok?
> 
> I voted yes.....it's a mental disorder.
> 
> my opinion....that's all


I voted it's a mental disorder also, but if that's the way they want to live their lives. Than so be it, live and let live.


----------



## bodecea

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you lookup the definition of a mental disorder because the question you ask makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
Click to expand...

Have you ever been to a Pride Parade?   Have you ever been to a St. Patrick's Day Parade?  Have you ever been to a Mardi Gras Parade?  Have you ever been to a 4th of July Parade?   Have you ever been to a Christmas Parade?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just kiss my ass?
Click to expand...


Conversation over.


----------



## Lysistrata

I am a heterosexual. My recommendation is that theterosexuals leave LGBTQs alone, and review their own marriage vows so that there is no bossing around, no domestic abuse/violence, and so the the mutual love, loyalty, and respect for each other that they promised each other guides their ongoing relations.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you lookup the definition of a mental disorder because the question you ask makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
Click to expand...


It is always good when people show their true colors.  


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Golfing Gator said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you lookup the definition of a mental disorder because the question you ask makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is always good when people show their true colors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Like the dems in VA?


----------



## OldLady

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Developmental disorders....Not right, not wrong...But also *not deserving of any special societal dispensation*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.  They should be treated the same as anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said they should be treated differently. I implied they should be treated. Just like people with other diseases or disorders.
Click to expand...


Quacks tried that back in the last century and it was an inhumane disaster.  I agree you should leave them alone and there would be no reason for any of them to be traumatized and depressed by their situation in a society that does not want to accept them as they are.


----------



## Lysistrata

SassyIrishLass said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you lookup the definition of a mental disorder because the question you ask makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is always good when people show their true colors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the dems in VA?
Click to expand...


I thought that this thread was about sexuality.


----------



## boedicca

I don't care about the sexual kinks of consenting adults as long as they don't expect me to observe or to subsidize them.


----------



## Oddball

bodecea said:


> Have you ever been to a Pride Parade?   Have you ever been to a St. Patrick's Day Parade?  Have you ever been to a Mardi Gras Parade?  Have you ever been to a 4th of July Parade?   Have you ever been to a Christmas Parade?


I've been to all of those....The only one of them where I've seen perverts prancing around waving their nearly naked bodies and sex toys in the faces of kids has been the homo parades.


Maybe if you fruitcakes would purge your ranks of the degenerates, people might take you a little more seriously.


----------



## OldLady

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you lookup the definition of a mental disorder because the question you ask makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
Click to expand...

The Irish have parades.  The Italians have parades.  Macy's has a parade.  The parades during Mardi Gras are the biggest anywhere.   The LGBT community can have one, too.  They wouldn't NEED to come out en masse to rub our noses in our bigotry if there weren't people like you around.  They actually could just quietly blend in with the crowd if it weren't for bigots like you.


----------



## OldLady

miketx said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they don't leave us alone.
Click to expand...

In what way are they personally bothering you?


----------



## boedicca

Oddball said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to a Pride Parade?   Have you ever been to a St. Patrick's Day Parade?  Have you ever been to a Mardi Gras Parade?  Have you ever been to a 4th of July Parade?   Have you ever been to a Christmas Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to all of those....The only one of them where I've seen perverts prancing around waving their nearly naked bodies and sex toys in the faces of kids has been the homo parades.
> 
> 
> Maybe if you fruitcakes would purge your ranks of the degenerates, people might take you a little more seriously.
Click to expand...



I've seen the Pride parades in SF and Oakland.  Most of the participants were perfectly well-behaved, but the outlier vulgar exhibitionists don't do the cause any favors.

And the Folsom Street Fair is just beyond disgusting.


----------



## Aba Incieni

OldLady said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish have parades.  The Italians have parades.  Macy's has a parade.  The parades during Mardi Gras are the biggest anywhere.   The LGBT community can have one, too.  They wouldn't NEED to come out en masse to rub our noses in our bigotry if there weren't people like you around.  They actually could just quietly blend in with the crowd if it weren't for bigots like you.
Click to expand...

No one can force another to believe homosexuality is normal.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Coyote said:


> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?


Maybe they will be left alone as soon as they learn to leave the rest of us alone by using the appropriate public restroom.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. And for those who want to be animals instead of people, I guess that they can use the fire hydrants since that is where dogs choose to do their business anyway.


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


Smh


----------



## Ame®icano

OldLady said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish have parades.  The Italians have parades.  Macy's has a parade.  The parades during Mardi Gras are the biggest anywhere.   The LGBT community can have one, too.  They wouldn't NEED to come out en masse to rub our noses in our bigotry if there weren't people like you around.  They actually could just quietly blend in with the crowd if it weren't for bigots like you.
Click to expand...


Are Irish or Italian parades offensive to anyone? How about Macy's parade? Are they forcing you to change narrative, laws, beliefs, to satisfy their own twisted needs?

Why LGBT cant have parade that is not rubbing our noses, maybe people would be friendlier to them and try to accept them. You're pointing bigotry to wrong direction.


----------



## bodecea

OldLady said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they don't leave us alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way are they personally bothering you?
Click to expand...

That is an excellent question.....makes one wonder....it really does.


----------



## bodecea

Grampa Murked U said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know this might be a shock to you but we are not animals.
> Do you excuse rape because animals often mount anyone they want?
Click to expand...

Um....we ARE animals....the Species _Homo Sapiens _in the Genus _Homo_ in the Order _Primates_ in the Phylum _Chordata_ in the Kingdom _Animalia_.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Oddball said:


> Developmental disorders....Not right, not wrong...But also not deserving of any special societal dispensation.


The problem is the LGBTQ political movement demands special accommodations and deference. And it bullies and attacks anyone who will not knuckle under.
Jordan Peterson call tell you what happens when you decide not to capitulate to bullies.


----------



## bodecea

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG
> 
> We have big Italian heritage festivals and parades every year.
> 
> Is that a mental disorder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you equate playing in poop to making alfredo?
Click to expand...

Because heteros NEVER EVER do that.......


----------



## bodecea

MindWars said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.  Maybe you should spend your free time analyzing them and leave humans alone.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no it doesn't and no it did not.........    the gayness there is today  is being caused by chemicals being dumped into our water supply  and or lakes and streams. dumbass.
> 
> *Pesticide atrazine can turn male frogs into females*
> Date:
> March 1, 2010
> Source:
> University of California - Berkeley
> Summary:
> The herbicide atrazine, one of the world's most widely used pesticides, wreaks havoc with the sex lives of adult male frogs, emasculating three-quarters of them and turning one in 10 into females, according to a new study. These changes occur at atrazine levels below what the EPA considers safe for drinking water. The changes skew sex ratios in the frog population and could be a major cause of amphibian decline worldwide.
> Pesticide atrazine can turn male frogs into females
> 
> 
> *Atrazine Alters the Sex Ratio in Blanchard's Cricket Frogs*
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

Dale Smith said:


> LGBTQRSTUV= Degenerates and that is a fact.


Chemtrails.....................just sayin'


----------



## August West

These people don`t have a mental disorder?
tiki torch charlottesville - Bing images


----------



## boedicca

Ame®icano said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish have parades.  The Italians have parades.  Macy's has a parade.  The parades during Mardi Gras are the biggest anywhere.   The LGBT community can have one, too.  They wouldn't NEED to come out en masse to rub our noses in our bigotry if there weren't people like you around.  They actually could just quietly blend in with the crowd if it weren't for bigots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are Irish or Italian parades offensive to anyone? How about Macy's parade? Are they forcing you to change narrative, laws, beliefs, to satisfy their own twisted needs?
> 
> Why LGBT cant have parade that is not rubbing our noses, maybe people would be friendlier to them and try to accept them. You're pointing bigotry to wrong direction.
Click to expand...



If you want to see disgusting exhibitionism, try searching images for Folsom Street Fair with the filters turned off.  The fair used to be appropriate for families with children.  Then it turned into a disgusting display straight out of an Hieronymus Bosch fever dream.  The LGBT community damages its cause by support of such exhibitionism.


----------



## pismoe

jknowgood said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted....
> 
> but I don't want to start  a deep discussion about it here with anybody ok?
> 
> I voted yes.....it's a mental disorder.
> 
> my opinion....that's all
> 
> 
> 
> I voted it's a mental disorder also, but if that's the way they want to live their lives. Than so be it, live and let live.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------   yep , but it is a mental disorder


----------



## bodecea

SassyIrishLass said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you lookup the definition of a mental disorder because the question you ask makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is always good when people show their true colors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the dems in VA?
Click to expand...

Heteros all.


----------



## miketx

bodecea said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> Because they don't leave us alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In what way are they personally bothering you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is an excellent question.....makes one wonder....it really does.
Click to expand...

You freaks will never accept the facts about it. I've posted how they do it several times, but seeing how that goes against your sick twisted agenda, you refuse to accept it.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?





Gays are better people than conservatives.

Nice, friendlier, better manners, more polite.

Cons are mean and rotten and full of hate.

Cons are obviously paranoid schizophrenics with delusions of grandeur and a persecution complex.

Obviously conservatives are far more mentally defective than gays are.


----------



## martybegan

Lysistrata said:


> I am a heterosexual. My recommendation is that theterosexuals leave LGBTQs alone, and review their own marriage vows so that there is no bossing around, no domestic abuse/violence, and so the the mutual love, loyalty, and respect for each other that they promised each other guides their ongoing relations.



"Bake that fucking cake, peasant"


----------



## martybegan

Moonglow said:


> What righties are trying to do is violate the LGBT’s constitutional right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness by claiming they are mentally insane.



There is a wide gap between mental disorder and insane.

I have mild OCD, which I know is a mental disorder. That is not insanity.


----------



## Death Angel

Crepitus said:


> However phobias are


The left has bastardized the meaning of this word just like they do all others


----------



## bodecea

Oddball said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to a Pride Parade?   Have you ever been to a St. Patrick's Day Parade?  Have you ever been to a Mardi Gras Parade?  Have you ever been to a 4th of July Parade?   Have you ever been to a Christmas Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to all of those....The only one of them where I've seen perverts prancing around waving their nearly naked bodies and sex toys in the faces of kids has been the homo parades.
> 
> 
> Maybe if you fruitcakes would purge your ranks of the degenerates, people might take you a little more seriously.
Click to expand...

Odd...when I go to gay pride parades....and I've been to many in different cities....there may be a bar sponsored float with some "nearly naked" guys on it....not any worse than the beach....the others are sports groups, churches, military, politicians, social clubs (like Pug owners), businesses, and even Scouts (Palm Springs had the boy scouts lead the parade carrying all the flags of all the states.)


----------



## jknowgood

anynameyouwish said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gays are better people than conservatives.
> 
> Nice, friendlier, better manners, more polite.
> 
> Cons are mean and rotten and full of hate.
> 
> Cons are obviously paranoid schizophrenics with delusions of grandeur and a persecution complex.
> 
> Obviously conservatives are far more mentally defective than gays are.
Click to expand...

I say live and let live. What you say about Milo?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

SassyIrishLass said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you lookup the definition of a mental disorder because the question you ask makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is always good when people show their true colors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the dems in VA?
Click to expand...

"My true colors"

I think it is a medical condition that deserves attention. Oh the horror and bigotry!
I dont want personal lifestyles hoisted upon impressionable children as somehow being healthy or normal. 
I dont want adults who are mentally unstable influencing any aspect of our society. 

If that is bigotry so be it, I don't really care.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Smh
Click to expand...

Deep bruh!


----------



## bodecea

boedicca said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to a Pride Parade?   Have you ever been to a St. Patrick's Day Parade?  Have you ever been to a Mardi Gras Parade?  Have you ever been to a 4th of July Parade?   Have you ever been to a Christmas Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to all of those....The only one of them where I've seen perverts prancing around waving their nearly naked bodies and sex toys in the faces of kids has been the homo parades.
> 
> 
> Maybe if you fruitcakes would purge your ranks of the degenerates, people might take you a little more seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the Pride parades in SF and Oakland.  Most of the participants were perfectly well-behaved, but the outlier vulgar exhibitionists don't do the cause any favors.
> 
> And the Folsom Street Fair is just beyond disgusting.
Click to expand...

Folsom Street is the leather community....which includes all, gay AND straight.


----------



## bodecea

Aba Incieni said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish have parades.  The Italians have parades.  Macy's has a parade.  The parades during Mardi Gras are the biggest anywhere.   The LGBT community can have one, too.  They wouldn't NEED to come out en masse to rub our noses in our bigotry if there weren't people like you around.  They actually could just quietly blend in with the crowd if it weren't for bigots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one can force another to believe homosexuality is normal.
Click to expand...

Just like no one can force another to believe that racism and misogyny are normal.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

jknowgood said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gays are better people than conservatives.
> 
> Nice, friendlier, better manners, more polite.
> 
> Cons are mean and rotten and full of hate.
> 
> Cons are obviously paranoid schizophrenics with delusions of grandeur and a persecution complex.
> 
> Obviously conservatives are far more mentally defective than gays are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say live and let live. What you say about Milo?
Click to expand...

The guy is a pervert with some borderline illegal thoughts.


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Smh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deep bruh!
Click to expand...

I don’t have to be deep.  My side won.  You’re reduced to whining about baking cakes.  The good news for you is that gay people being allowed to exist has absolutely zero effect on your life.


----------



## Aba Incieni

bodecea said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish have parades.  The Italians have parades.  Macy's has a parade.  The parades during Mardi Gras are the biggest anywhere.   The LGBT community can have one, too.  They wouldn't NEED to come out en masse to rub our noses in our bigotry if there weren't people like you around.  They actually could just quietly blend in with the crowd if it weren't for bigots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one can force another to believe homosexuality is normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like no one can force another to believe that racism and misogyny are normal.
Click to expand...

Virginia Dem govs and lt. govs notwithstanding.


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Smh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deep bruh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to be deep.  My side won.  You’re reduced to whining about baking cakes.  The good news for you is that gay people being allowed to exist has absolutely zero effect on your life.
Click to expand...


And how does Alabama banning women from having an abortion have an impact on yours?


----------



## Death Angel

BlackFlag said:


> I don’t have to be deep. My side won. You’re reduced to whining about baking cakes. The good news for you is that gay people being allowed to exist has absolutely zero effect on your life


Enjoy your short term "victory." Your future is bleak


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Smh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deep bruh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to be deep.  My side won.  You’re reduced to whining about baking cakes.  The good news for you is that gay people being allowed to exist has absolutely zero effect on your life.
Click to expand...

Your side won? Won what exactly? When sexual depravity is normalized everyone loses even if they dont realize it.
Also I never mentioned a cake dumbass. This thread isn't about equal rights it is about mental perception


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Smh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deep bruh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to be deep.  My side won.  You’re reduced to whining about baking cakes.  The good news for you is that gay people being allowed to exist has absolutely zero effect on your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your side won? Won what exactly? When sexual depravity is normalized everyone loses even if they dont realize it.
> Also I never mentioned a cake dumbass. This thread isn't about equal rights it is about mental perception
Click to expand...

What’s your mental perception of gay marriage being the law of the land?  Lol nvm, it doesn’t matter even a little bit.


----------



## miketx

anynameyouwish said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gays are better people than conservatives.
> 
> Nice, friendlier, better manners, more polite.
> 
> Cons are mean and rotten and full of hate.
> 
> Cons are obviously paranoid schizophrenics with delusions of grandeur and a persecution complex.
> 
> Obviously conservatives are far more mentally defective than gays are.
Click to expand...

Hey get plowed all you want, you people need mental aid.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Smh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deep bruh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to be deep.  My side won.  You’re reduced to whining about baking cakes.  The good news for you is that gay people being allowed to exist has absolutely zero effect on your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your side won? Won what exactly? When sexual depravity is normalized everyone loses even if they dont realize it.
> Also I never mentioned a cake dumbass. This thread isn't about equal rights it is about mental perception
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s your mental perception of gay marriage being the law of the land?  Lol nvm, it doesn’t matter even a little bit.
Click to expand...

Then why ask? Because you have no rebuttal I can only assume. 

Marriage is a pointless government construct ment to control people through tax policy and government policy. If fags want to get married I couldn't care less.


----------



## bodecea

martybegan said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a heterosexual. My recommendation is that theterosexuals leave LGBTQs alone, and review their own marriage vows so that there is no bossing around, no domestic abuse/violence, and so the the mutual love, loyalty, and respect for each other that they promised each other guides their ongoing relations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Bake that fucking cake, peasant"
Click to expand...

Those who have businesses but refuse to follow business law....just take their license away.  Ipso Facto.


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smh
> 
> 
> 
> Deep bruh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t have to be deep.  My side won.  You’re reduced to whining about baking cakes.  The good news for you is that gay people being allowed to exist has absolutely zero effect on your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your side won? Won what exactly? When sexual depravity is normalized everyone loses even if they dont realize it.
> Also I never mentioned a cake dumbass. This thread isn't about equal rights it is about mental perception
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s your mental perception of gay marriage being the law of the land?  Lol nvm, it doesn’t matter even a little bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why ask? Because you have no rebuttal I can only assume.
> 
> Marriage is a pointless government construct ment to control people through tax policy and government policy. If fags want to get married I couldn't care less.
Click to expand...

“Couldn’t care less...” except to press society to treat them as having a mental disorder.


----------



## martybegan

bodecea said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a heterosexual. My recommendation is that theterosexuals leave LGBTQs alone, and review their own marriage vows so that there is no bossing around, no domestic abuse/violence, and so the the mutual love, loyalty, and respect for each other that they promised each other guides their ongoing relations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Bake that fucking cake, peasant"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who have businesses but refuse to follow business law....just take their license away.  Ipso Facto.
Click to expand...


Again (and again) Business law does not trump Constitutional rights.

Free exercise is a constitutional right, and you don't lose it just because you want to sell something.


----------



## boedicca

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to a Pride Parade?   Have you ever been to a St. Patrick's Day Parade?  Have you ever been to a Mardi Gras Parade?  Have you ever been to a 4th of July Parade?   Have you ever been to a Christmas Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to all of those....The only one of them where I've seen perverts prancing around waving their nearly naked bodies and sex toys in the faces of kids has been the homo parades.
> 
> 
> Maybe if you fruitcakes would purge your ranks of the degenerates, people might take you a little more seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the Pride parades in SF and Oakland.  Most of the participants were perfectly well-behaved, but the outlier vulgar exhibitionists don't do the cause any favors.
> 
> And the Folsom Street Fair is just beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folsom Street is the leather community....which includes all, gay AND straight.
Click to expand...


The LGBT community are overly represented based on their ratio of the overall population.


----------



## bodecea

miketx said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gays are better people than conservatives.
> 
> Nice, friendlier, better manners, more polite.
> 
> Cons are mean and rotten and full of hate.
> 
> Cons are obviously paranoid schizophrenics with delusions of grandeur and a persecution complex.
> 
> Obviously conservatives are far more mentally defective than gays are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey get plowed all you want, you people need mental aid.
Click to expand...

What do we say about the mental health of people who cannot stop dwelling on how other people have sex?    Voyeurism?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deep bruh!
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t have to be deep.  My side won.  You’re reduced to whining about baking cakes.  The good news for you is that gay people being allowed to exist has absolutely zero effect on your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your side won? Won what exactly? When sexual depravity is normalized everyone loses even if they dont realize it.
> Also I never mentioned a cake dumbass. This thread isn't about equal rights it is about mental perception
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s your mental perception of gay marriage being the law of the land?  Lol nvm, it doesn’t matter even a little bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why ask? Because you have no rebuttal I can only assume.
> 
> Marriage is a pointless government construct ment to control people through tax policy and government policy. If fags want to get married I couldn't care less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Couldn’t care less...” except to press society to treat them as having a mental disorder.
Click to expand...

Tries to equate medical research and treatment to his "perception" of how they are treated. 

Are you so dumb you simply can not grasp the point or are you just tied to your EMOTIONS like a dog on a chain...


----------



## WEATHER53

I think the idea that you can choose your gender is an illness.


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t have to be deep.  My side won.  You’re reduced to whining about baking cakes.  The good news for you is that gay people being allowed to exist has absolutely zero effect on your life.
> 
> 
> 
> Your side won? Won what exactly? When sexual depravity is normalized everyone loses even if they dont realize it.
> Also I never mentioned a cake dumbass. This thread isn't about equal rights it is about mental perception
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What’s your mental perception of gay marriage being the law of the land?  Lol nvm, it doesn’t matter even a little bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why ask? Because you have no rebuttal I can only assume.
> 
> Marriage is a pointless government construct ment to control people through tax policy and government policy. If fags want to get married I couldn't care less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Couldn’t care less...” except to press society to treat them as having a mental disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tries to equate medical research and treatment to his "perception" of how they are treated.
> 
> Are you so dumb you simply can not grasp the point or are you just tied to your EMOTIONS like a dog on a chain...
Click to expand...

You want to label gay people as having a mental disorder.  I know gay people, and they are happy and successful.  Some probably have issues, just like the rest of society.  Their issues may be compounded though, by all the pieces of trash trying to label them as having mental disorders, accusing them of serving satan, and so on.


----------



## miketx

bodecea said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gays are better people than conservatives.
> 
> Nice, friendlier, better manners, more polite.
> 
> Cons are mean and rotten and full of hate.
> 
> Cons are obviously paranoid schizophrenics with delusions of grandeur and a persecution complex.
> 
> Obviously conservatives are far more mentally defective than gays are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey get plowed all you want, you people need mental aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do we say about the mental health of people who cannot stop dwelling on how other people have sex?    Voyeurism?
Click to expand...

As previously stated, you filthy liar, it has nothing to do with that.


----------



## bodecea

martybegan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a heterosexual. My recommendation is that theterosexuals leave LGBTQs alone, and review their own marriage vows so that there is no bossing around, no domestic abuse/violence, and so the the mutual love, loyalty, and respect for each other that they promised each other guides their ongoing relations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Bake that fucking cake, peasant"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who have businesses but refuse to follow business law....just take their license away.  Ipso Facto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again (and again) Business law does not trump Constitutional rights.
> 
> Free exercise is a constitutional right, and you don't lose it just because you want to sell something.
Click to expand...

No one is forcing one to have a set business.....same as those muslim taxi drivers who refused to take passengers with dogs or alcohol...their business licenses were taken away, as they should have been.

Constitutional rights are not involved at all since having a certain business is completely a choice.


----------



## Lysistrata

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?



Oh, puleeze. We've got hetero guys walking around declaring that their "religion" means that they can boss their women around because of "god." and women have to spread their legs for them because they are "Christian," whatever that means.

I saw this on a TV interview with a guy who claimed to be a Southern Baptist preacher, and he said openly that he had a "wife" and that he won all disagreements with his sex slave because he has a dick.Honestly. He was proud of this.

Why do we think that same-sex is a mental disorder when this sort of shit goes on in different-sex relationships?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your side won? Won what exactly? When sexual depravity is normalized everyone loses even if they dont realize it.
> Also I never mentioned a cake dumbass. This thread isn't about equal rights it is about mental perception
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your mental perception of gay marriage being the law of the land?  Lol nvm, it doesn’t matter even a little bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why ask? Because you have no rebuttal I can only assume.
> 
> Marriage is a pointless government construct ment to control people through tax policy and government policy. If fags want to get married I couldn't care less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Couldn’t care less...” except to press society to treat them as having a mental disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tries to equate medical research and treatment to his "perception" of how they are treated.
> 
> Are you so dumb you simply can not grasp the point or are you just tied to your EMOTIONS like a dog on a chain...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to label gay people as having a mental disorder.  I know gay people, and they are happy and successful.  Some probably have issues, just like the rest of society.  Their issues may be compounded though, by all the pieces of trash trying to label them as having mental disorders, accusing them of serving satan, and so on.
Click to expand...

I don't want to, I am labeling them that way and suggesting that research try to figure out why. A chemical imbalance? Misfiring neurons? Broken or improperly formed piece of the DNA that defines us? 

If we have pills for something as simple as depression or hyper activity then why not broaden the scope of research?


----------



## bodecea

boedicca said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to a Pride Parade?   Have you ever been to a St. Patrick's Day Parade?  Have you ever been to a Mardi Gras Parade?  Have you ever been to a 4th of July Parade?   Have you ever been to a Christmas Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to all of those....The only one of them where I've seen perverts prancing around waving their nearly naked bodies and sex toys in the faces of kids has been the homo parades.
> 
> 
> Maybe if you fruitcakes would purge your ranks of the degenerates, people might take you a little more seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the Pride parades in SF and Oakland.  Most of the participants were perfectly well-behaved, but the outlier vulgar exhibitionists don't do the cause any favors.
> 
> And the Folsom Street Fair is just beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folsom Street is the leather community....which includes all, gay AND straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LGBT community are overly represented based on their ratio of the overall population.
Click to expand...

How so?   Personally I don't get the Leather community, but it is what they like.....like swingers...like those with foot fetishes....like furries.....well represented by heteros and homos.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Lysistrata said:


> Oh, puleeze. We've got hetero guys walking around declaring that their "religion" means that they can boss their women around because of "god." and women have to spread their legs for them because they are "Christian," whatever that means.



Religion is a farce but that is for another thread.


----------



## martybegan

bodecea said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a heterosexual. My recommendation is that theterosexuals leave LGBTQs alone, and review their own marriage vows so that there is no bossing around, no domestic abuse/violence, and so the the mutual love, loyalty, and respect for each other that they promised each other guides their ongoing relations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Bake that fucking cake, peasant"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who have businesses but refuse to follow business law....just take their license away.  Ipso Facto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again (and again) Business law does not trump Constitutional rights.
> 
> Free exercise is a constitutional right, and you don't lose it just because you want to sell something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is forcing one to have a set business.....same as those muslim taxi drivers who refused to take passengers with dogs or alcohol...their business licenses were taken away, as they should have been.
> 
> Constitutional rights are not involved at all since having a certain business is completely a choice.
Click to expand...


A taxi is a public accomodation, at least one that takes street fares is. Now if it was a call service, they should be allowed to do so. 

Yes they are involved because you are denying a person their pursuit of happiness over you wanting to force people to accept your lifestyle, OR ELSE. 

Free exercise is free exercise, and only if the government has a compelling interest does other factors come into play. 

Forcing a single baker to bake a cake or go out of business over butt hurt is not compelling.


----------



## boedicca

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to a Pride Parade?   Have you ever been to a St. Patrick's Day Parade?  Have you ever been to a Mardi Gras Parade?  Have you ever been to a 4th of July Parade?   Have you ever been to a Christmas Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to all of those....The only one of them where I've seen perverts prancing around waving their nearly naked bodies and sex toys in the faces of kids has been the homo parades.
> 
> 
> Maybe if you fruitcakes would purge your ranks of the degenerates, people might take you a little more seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the Pride parades in SF and Oakland.  Most of the participants were perfectly well-behaved, but the outlier vulgar exhibitionists don't do the cause any favors.
> 
> And the Folsom Street Fair is just beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folsom Street is the leather community....which includes all, gay AND straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LGBT community are overly represented based on their ratio of the overall population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so?   Personally I don't get the Leather community, but it is what they like.....like swingers...like those with foot fetishes....like furries.....well represented by heteros and homos.
Click to expand...


It's math.  A very large ratio of the participants are LGBT - a ratio that is higher than the overall LGBT community is to the general population.  Go visit it yourself someday if you care to do the math.


----------



## bodecea

miketx said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gays are better people than conservatives.
> 
> Nice, friendlier, better manners, more polite.
> 
> Cons are mean and rotten and full of hate.
> 
> Cons are obviously paranoid schizophrenics with delusions of grandeur and a persecution complex.
> 
> Obviously conservatives are far more mentally defective than gays are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey get plowed all you want, you people need mental aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do we say about the mental health of people who cannot stop dwelling on how other people have sex?    Voyeurism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As previously stated, you filthy liar, it has nothing to do with that.
Click to expand...

Embrace your inner voyeurism.   Just because it's creepy doesn't mean I am against you voyeurs being allowed to marry.   Perhaps you have your own St. Peeping Tom?


----------



## Oddball

bodecea said:


> How so?   Personally I don't get the Leather community, but it is what they like.....like swingers...like those with foot fetishes....like furries.....well represented by heteros and homos.


When hetero fetishists go around waving their crotches and sex toys in the faces of children, you come get me....But they're not doing those things, only the degenerates at the homo parades are...And they're damaging to your cause.


----------



## bodecea

boedicca said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to all of those....The only one of them where I've seen perverts prancing around waving their nearly naked bodies and sex toys in the faces of kids has been the homo parades.
> 
> 
> Maybe if you fruitcakes would purge your ranks of the degenerates, people might take you a little more seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the Pride parades in SF and Oakland.  Most of the participants were perfectly well-behaved, but the outlier vulgar exhibitionists don't do the cause any favors.
> 
> And the Folsom Street Fair is just beyond disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Folsom Street is the leather community....which includes all, gay AND straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LGBT community are overly represented based on their ratio of the overall population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so?   Personally I don't get the Leather community, but it is what they like.....like swingers...like those with foot fetishes....like furries.....well represented by heteros and homos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's math.  A very large ratio of the participants are LGBT - a ratio that is higher than the overall LGBT community is to the general population.  Go visit it yourself someday if you care to do the math.
Click to expand...

It's math...ok, what's the ratio?


----------



## bodecea

Oddball said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so?   Personally I don't get the Leather community, but it is what they like.....like swingers...like those with foot fetishes....like furries.....well represented by heteros and homos.
> 
> 
> 
> When hetero fetishists go around waving their crotches and sex toys in the faces of children, you come get me....But they're not doing those things, only the degenerates at the homo parades are...And they're damaging to your cause.
Click to expand...

I see you've not been to Mardi Gras.   You know how people "earn" their beads there?   And there are children there also.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Oddball said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  They should be treated the same as anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Demanding that we all bend to and pay for accommodating their developmental disorders isn't equal treatment, it's special treatment.
Click to expand...

Wrong. 

Gay Americans defending their rights and protected liberties from attack by you and other ignorant, hateful rightwing bigots isn't "special treatment."


----------



## deanrd

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


 I found that people like you tend to of been treated for some kind of mental disorder in the past. So without being insulting, what were you in therapy for? Why did you need to see a “professional”?


----------



## Oddball

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  They should be treated the same as anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Demanding that we all bend to and pay for accommodating their developmental disorders isn't equal treatment, it's special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Gay Americans defending their rights and protected liberties from attack by you and other ignorant, hateful rightwing bigots isn't "special treatment."
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

Oddball said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  They should be treated the same as anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Demanding that we all bend to and pay for accommodating their developmental disorders isn't equal treatment, it's special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Gay Americans defending their rights and protected liberties from attack by you and other ignorant, hateful rightwing bigots isn't "special treatment."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244782
Click to expand...

Ah....we've now reached the "SHUT UP!" phase of this thread.


----------



## Oddball

bodecea said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so?   Personally I don't get the Leather community, but it is what they like.....like swingers...like those with foot fetishes....like furries.....well represented by heteros and homos.
> 
> 
> 
> When hetero fetishists go around waving their crotches and sex toys in the faces of children, you come get me....But they're not doing those things, only the degenerates at the homo parades are...And they're damaging to your cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you've not been to Mardi Gras.   You know how people "earn" their beads there?   And there are children there also.
Click to expand...

But moooooommmmm they do it tooooooo!....Clean your room.


----------



## Oddball

bodecea said:


> Ah....we've now reached the "SHUT UP!" phase of this thread.


That's all drive-by asswipes who don't participate in conversations are worthy of.


----------



## boedicca

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the Pride parades in SF and Oakland.  Most of the participants were perfectly well-behaved, but the outlier vulgar exhibitionists don't do the cause any favors.
> 
> And the Folsom Street Fair is just beyond disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> Folsom Street is the leather community....which includes all, gay AND straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LGBT community are overly represented based on their ratio of the overall population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so?   Personally I don't get the Leather community, but it is what they like.....like swingers...like those with foot fetishes....like furries.....well represented by heteros and homos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's math.  A very large ratio of the participants are LGBT - a ratio that is higher than the overall LGBT community is to the general population.  Go visit it yourself someday if you care to do the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's math...ok, what's the ratio?
Click to expand...


Very high.

A (Mostly) Gay Guide To Folsom Street Fair Weekend Parties : SFist

And the history supports High:

Folsom Street Fair


----------



## bodecea

Oddball said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah....we've now reached the "SHUT UP!" phase of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all drive-by asswipes who don't participate in conversations are worthy of.
Click to expand...

It's your call as to who gets to participate in threads and how many posts they make?


----------



## bodecea

boedicca said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folsom Street is the leather community....which includes all, gay AND straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LGBT community are overly represented based on their ratio of the overall population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How so?   Personally I don't get the Leather community, but it is what they like.....like swingers...like those with foot fetishes....like furries.....well represented by heteros and homos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's math.  A very large ratio of the participants are LGBT - a ratio that is higher than the overall LGBT community is to the general population.  Go visit it yourself someday if you care to do the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's math...ok, what's the ratio?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very high.
> 
> A (Mostly) Gay Guide To Folsom Street Fair Weekend Parties : SFist
> 
> And the history supports High:
> 
> Folsom Street Fair
Click to expand...

And the ratio is.......?


----------



## SavannahMann

Oh FFS. I can’t believe this asinine thread is still going on. I threw a vote at it and ignored it. Today, I find to my surprise, it is continuing. Why? 

Because both sides of the issue have got their backs up. Intolerant jackasses who want everyone to think and live as they do are waving the cudgel of Insane around to threaten those who don’t live as they do. At the same time, intolerant jackasses on the other side who want morons like that pummeled, and perhaps re-educated, won’t stop feeding the troll. 

This jackass is entitled to his opinion. Even if, especially if it is stupid and wrong. It is a little thing called the First Amendment. But instead of doing the smart thing, ignoring the jackass, the self appointed politically correct rush out and feed the troll, because they can’t stand the thought that someone could dare say something they disagree with. 

This thread shouldn’t have gotten a single response much less pages of argument. It’s America, you’re all free to be stupid, and wrong. And usually, you are on at least one issue, or more.


----------



## Lysistrata

Grampa Murked U said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, puleeze. We've got hetero guys walking around declaring that their "religion" means that they can boss their women around because of "god." and women have to spread their legs for them because they are "Christian," whatever that means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion is a farce but that is for another thread.
Click to expand...


In this instance, I must agree with you. I have thought for decades that it is both man-made and an incredible joke. I've been, physically, from Ephesus to the Vatican to Westminster Abbey and Canterbury, but it took frankie graham, focus on the family, the family research council to demonstrate what a fucking farce it really is.


----------



## bodecea

Oddball said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so?   Personally I don't get the Leather community, but it is what they like.....like swingers...like those with foot fetishes....like furries.....well represented by heteros and homos.
> 
> 
> 
> When hetero fetishists go around waving their crotches and sex toys in the faces of children, you come get me....But they're not doing those things, only the degenerates at the homo parades are...And they're damaging to your cause.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you've not been to Mardi Gras.   You know how people "earn" their beads there?   And there are children there also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But moooooommmmm they do it tooooooo!....Clean your room.
Click to expand...

And you said...."when hetero fetishists go around......."   

I accept your acknowledgement, your surrender.


----------



## Pete7469

Perverts and freaks are certainly mentally defective.

I can't believe it's even a question. That doesn't mean we need to jump out of pick up trucks and beat them to death, but pretending they're normal is just as insane.


.


----------



## candycorn

Coyote said:


> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?



He’s the same guy who voted for a candidate (Akin) who thought that a woman can simply convince herself she isn’t pregnant


----------



## candycorn

They seem pretty sane:


----------



## bodecea

Pete7469 said:


> Perverts and freaks are certainly mentally defective.
> 
> I can't believe it's even a question. That doesn't mean we need to jump out of pick up trucks and beat them to death, but pretending they're normal is just as insane.
> 
> 
> .


Perverts and freaks:


----------



## Lysistrata

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?



I really don't see why you people can't leave each other alone.I don't see LGBTQs harassing heteros so much, but what is this thing among heteros trying to harass LGBTQs? What is going on with you folks? In the world of commerce, one has to deal with everybody. But, outside of commerce, go home, relax, do what you want to do.

Why is it so important to some people to deny another person the presence of someone he or she loves? This sounds like a psychological problem. But it fits in with same folks who are sooooo concerned with other people's sex lives, which the right-wingers seem to be. The rest of us Americans mind our own damned business.


----------



## Coyote

Aba Incieni said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish have parades.  The Italians have parades.  Macy's has a parade.  The parades during Mardi Gras are the biggest anywhere.   The LGBT community can have one, too.  They wouldn't NEED to come out en masse to rub our noses in our bigotry if there weren't people like you around.  They actually could just quietly blend in with the crowd if it weren't for bigots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one can force another to believe homosexuality is normal.
Click to expand...

Why would anyone want to?  Everyone is entitled to their own beliefs.


----------



## Coyote

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your mental perception of gay marriage being the law of the land?  Lol nvm, it doesn’t matter even a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why ask? Because you have no rebuttal I can only assume.
> 
> Marriage is a pointless government construct ment to control people through tax policy and government policy. If fags want to get married I couldn't care less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> “Couldn’t care less...” except to press society to treat them as having a mental disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tries to equate medical research and treatment to his "perception" of how they are treated.
> 
> Are you so dumb you simply can not grasp the point or are you just tied to your EMOTIONS like a dog on a chain...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to label gay people as having a mental disorder.  I know gay people, and they are happy and successful.  Some probably have issues, just like the rest of society.  Their issues may be compounded though, by all the pieces of trash trying to label them as having mental disorders, accusing them of serving satan, and so on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to, I am labeling them that way and suggesting that research try to figure out why. A chemical imbalance? Misfiring neurons? Broken or improperly formed piece of the DNA that defines us?
> 
> If we have pills for something as simple as depression or hyper activity then why not broaden the scope of research?
Click to expand...

There has been a lot of research and when it cones to sexual orientstion most of it indicates it is biologically hard wired.  Like being left handed and right handed.  They used to consider being left handed devient and forced kids to use their right.  Fortunately we are more enlightened now.

Do we need a pill for left handedness?


----------



## OnePercenter

boedicca said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish have parades.  The Italians have parades.  Macy's has a parade.  The parades during Mardi Gras are the biggest anywhere.   The LGBT community can have one, too.  They wouldn't NEED to come out en masse to rub our noses in our bigotry if there weren't people like you around.  They actually could just quietly blend in with the crowd if it weren't for bigots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are Irish or Italian parades offensive to anyone? How about Macy's parade? Are they forcing you to change narrative, laws, beliefs, to satisfy their own twisted needs?
> 
> Why LGBT cant have parade that is not rubbing our noses, maybe people would be friendlier to them and try to accept them. You're pointing bigotry to wrong direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see disgusting exhibitionism, try searching images for Folsom Street Fair with the filters turned off.  The fair used to be appropriate for families with children.  Then it turned into a disgusting display straight out of an Hieronymus Bosch fever dream.  The LGBT community damages its cause by support of such exhibitionism.
Click to expand...


When was the Folsom Street Fair EVER appropriate for families with children?


----------



## boedicca

OnePercenter said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish have parades.  The Italians have parades.  Macy's has a parade.  The parades during Mardi Gras are the biggest anywhere.   The LGBT community can have one, too.  They wouldn't NEED to come out en masse to rub our noses in our bigotry if there weren't people like you around.  They actually could just quietly blend in with the crowd if it weren't for bigots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are Irish or Italian parades offensive to anyone? How about Macy's parade? Are they forcing you to change narrative, laws, beliefs, to satisfy their own twisted needs?
> 
> Why LGBT cant have parade that is not rubbing our noses, maybe people would be friendlier to them and try to accept them. You're pointing bigotry to wrong direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see disgusting exhibitionism, try searching images for Folsom Street Fair with the filters turned off.  The fair used to be appropriate for families with children.  Then it turned into a disgusting display straight out of an Hieronymus Bosch fever dream.  The LGBT community damages its cause by support of such exhibitionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the Folsom Street Fair EVER appropriate for families with children?
Click to expand...



Folsom Street was a perfectly decent place for families to walk before this disgusting display of things which should be kept in private was allowed.


----------



## DandyDonovan

Coyote said:


> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?



They are mentally ill and thus dangerous. At a minimum the LGBTABCQ people should have their second amendment rights taken away.


----------



## OnePercenter

boedicca said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish have parades.  The Italians have parades.  Macy's has a parade.  The parades during Mardi Gras are the biggest anywhere.   The LGBT community can have one, too.  They wouldn't NEED to come out en masse to rub our noses in our bigotry if there weren't people like you around.  They actually could just quietly blend in with the crowd if it weren't for bigots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are Irish or Italian parades offensive to anyone? How about Macy's parade? Are they forcing you to change narrative, laws, beliefs, to satisfy their own twisted needs?
> 
> Why LGBT cant have parade that is not rubbing our noses, maybe people would be friendlier to them and try to accept them. You're pointing bigotry to wrong direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see disgusting exhibitionism, try searching images for Folsom Street Fair with the filters turned off.  The fair used to be appropriate for families with children.  Then it turned into a disgusting display straight out of an Hieronymus Bosch fever dream.  The LGBT community damages its cause by support of such exhibitionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the Folsom Street Fair EVER appropriate for families with children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Folsom Street was a perfectly decent place for families to walk before this disgusting display of things which should be kept in private was allowed.
Click to expand...


When was it NOT a BDSM and Leather fair?


----------



## OnePercenter

DandyDonovan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are mentally ill and thus dangerous. At a minimum the LGBTABCQ people should have their second amendment rights taken away.
Click to expand...


"A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed".  ??????


----------



## DandyDonovan

OnePercenter said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are mentally ill and thus dangerous. At a minimum the LGBTABCQ people should have their second amendment rights taken away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed".  ??????
Click to expand...



Sorry, but mentally ill people should not enjoy the right to bear arms, or vote. Instead they should be locked up for their own good.


----------



## bodecea

OnePercenter said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish have parades.  The Italians have parades.  Macy's has a parade.  The parades during Mardi Gras are the biggest anywhere.   The LGBT community can have one, too.  They wouldn't NEED to come out en masse to rub our noses in our bigotry if there weren't people like you around.  They actually could just quietly blend in with the crowd if it weren't for bigots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are Irish or Italian parades offensive to anyone? How about Macy's parade? Are they forcing you to change narrative, laws, beliefs, to satisfy their own twisted needs?
> 
> Why LGBT cant have parade that is not rubbing our noses, maybe people would be friendlier to them and try to accept them. You're pointing bigotry to wrong direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see disgusting exhibitionism, try searching images for Folsom Street Fair with the filters turned off.  The fair used to be appropriate for families with children.  Then it turned into a disgusting display straight out of an Hieronymus Bosch fever dream.  The LGBT community damages its cause by support of such exhibitionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the Folsom Street Fair EVER appropriate for families with children?
Click to expand...

iMO, it never has been....but for some reason, people still show up with kids.


----------



## boedicca

OnePercenter said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish have parades.  The Italians have parades.  Macy's has a parade.  The parades during Mardi Gras are the biggest anywhere.   The LGBT community can have one, too.  They wouldn't NEED to come out en masse to rub our noses in our bigotry if there weren't people like you around.  They actually could just quietly blend in with the crowd if it weren't for bigots like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Irish or Italian parades offensive to anyone? How about Macy's parade? Are they forcing you to change narrative, laws, beliefs, to satisfy their own twisted needs?
> 
> Why LGBT cant have parade that is not rubbing our noses, maybe people would be friendlier to them and try to accept them. You're pointing bigotry to wrong direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see disgusting exhibitionism, try searching images for Folsom Street Fair with the filters turned off.  The fair used to be appropriate for families with children.  Then it turned into a disgusting display straight out of an Hieronymus Bosch fever dream.  The LGBT community damages its cause by support of such exhibitionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the Folsom Street Fair EVER appropriate for families with children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Folsom Street was a perfectly decent place for families to walk before this disgusting display of things which should be kept in private was allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was it NOT a BDSM and Leather fair?
Click to expand...


Never.  It's disgusting.  Public fairs on public streets are not the appropriate venues for BDSM and Sex acts.  Period.  If they want such celebrations, they should rent an auditorium.


----------



## bodecea

DandyDonovan said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are mentally ill and thus dangerous. At a minimum the LGBTABCQ people should have their second amendment rights taken away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed".  ??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but mentally ill people should not enjoy the right to bear arms, or vote. Instead they should be locked up for their own good.
Click to expand...

Not according to the legislation that tiny donnie signed.


----------



## bodecea

boedicca said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are Irish or Italian parades offensive to anyone? How about Macy's parade? Are they forcing you to change narrative, laws, beliefs, to satisfy their own twisted needs?
> 
> Why LGBT cant have parade that is not rubbing our noses, maybe people would be friendlier to them and try to accept them. You're pointing bigotry to wrong direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see disgusting exhibitionism, try searching images for Folsom Street Fair with the filters turned off.  The fair used to be appropriate for families with children.  Then it turned into a disgusting display straight out of an Hieronymus Bosch fever dream.  The LGBT community damages its cause by support of such exhibitionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the Folsom Street Fair EVER appropriate for families with children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Folsom Street was a perfectly decent place for families to walk before this disgusting display of things which should be kept in private was allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was it NOT a BDSM and Leather fair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never.  It's disgusting.  Public fairs on public streets are not the appropriate venues for BDSM and Gay Sex.  Period.  If they want such celebrations, they should rent an auditorium.
Click to expand...

Or maybe....you just don't go.   You know the streets are blocked off, right?


----------



## DandyDonovan

bodecea said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are mentally ill and thus dangerous. At a minimum the LGBTABCQ people should have their second amendment rights taken away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed".  ??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but mentally ill people should not enjoy the right to bear arms, or vote. Instead they should be locked up for their own good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to the legislation that tiny donnie signed.
Click to expand...



Trump (who's penis you are abnormally interested in) signed a bill stating that mentally ill cross dressers should be allowed to own guns? Interesting


----------



## boedicca

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see disgusting exhibitionism, try searching images for Folsom Street Fair with the filters turned off.  The fair used to be appropriate for families with children.  Then it turned into a disgusting display straight out of an Hieronymus Bosch fever dream.  The LGBT community damages its cause by support of such exhibitionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the Folsom Street Fair EVER appropriate for families with children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Folsom Street was a perfectly decent place for families to walk before this disgusting display of things which should be kept in private was allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was it NOT a BDSM and Leather fair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never.  It's disgusting.  Public fairs on public streets are not the appropriate venues for BDSM and Gay Sex.  Period.  If they want such celebrations, they should rent an auditorium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe....you just don't go.   You know the streets are blocked off, right?
Click to expand...



And that is exactly the attitude that alienates people from LGBTs.  You are advocating for an exclusionary event that offends many people to be held on public property.  And yet, I'll bet you support destroying St. Patrick's Day and Columbus Day parades by forcing them to include displays that run counter to the Catholic and Italian cultures.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Coyote said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why ask? Because you have no rebuttal I can only assume.
> 
> Marriage is a pointless government construct ment to control people through tax policy and government policy. If fags want to get married I couldn't care less.
> 
> 
> 
> “Couldn’t care less...” except to press society to treat them as having a mental disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tries to equate medical research and treatment to his "perception" of how they are treated.
> 
> Are you so dumb you simply can not grasp the point or are you just tied to your EMOTIONS like a dog on a chain...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to label gay people as having a mental disorder.  I know gay people, and they are happy and successful.  Some probably have issues, just like the rest of society.  Their issues may be compounded though, by all the pieces of trash trying to label them as having mental disorders, accusing them of serving satan, and so on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to, I am labeling them that way and suggesting that research try to figure out why. A chemical imbalance? Misfiring neurons? Broken or improperly formed piece of the DNA that defines us?
> 
> If we have pills for something as simple as depression or hyper activity then why not broaden the scope of research?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been a lot of research and when it cones to sexual orientstion most of it indicates it is biologically hard wired.  Like being left handed and right handed.  They used to consider being left handed devient and forced kids to use their right.  Fortunately we are more enlightened now.
> 
> Do we need a pill for left handedness?
Click to expand...

Just cut off the left hands, problem solved.


----------



## pismoe

DandyDonovan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are mentally ill and thus dangerous. At a minimum the LGBTABCQ people should have their second amendment rights taken away.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------   now that ain't  RIGHT and you should know that Dandy .   Heck , i have no use for what i consider to be sexual deviants and weirdos and such but its not correct to take away RIGHTS  from peaceful law abiding people Dandy .


----------



## DandyDonovan

pismoe said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are mentally ill and thus dangerous. At a minimum the LGBTABCQ people should have their second amendment rights taken away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------   now that ain't  RIGHT and you should know that Dandy .   Heck , i have no use for what i consider to be sexual deviants and weirdos and such but its not correct to take away RIGHTS  Dandy .
Click to expand...


Sometimes it is right sir. there are people in this country who have no business owing a firearm.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

DandyDonovan said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are mentally ill and thus dangerous. At a minimum the LGBTABCQ people should have their second amendment rights taken away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------   now that ain't  RIGHT and you should know that Dandy .   Heck , i have no use for what i consider to be sexual deviants and weirdos and such but its not correct to take away RIGHTS  Dandy .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it is right sir. there are people in this country who have no business owing a firearm.
Click to expand...

Not according to the constitution.


----------



## pismoe

bodecea said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish have parades.  The Italians have parades.  Macy's has a parade.  The parades during Mardi Gras are the biggest anywhere.   The LGBT community can have one, too.  They wouldn't NEED to come out en masse to rub our noses in our bigotry if there weren't people like you around.  They actually could just quietly blend in with the crowd if it weren't for bigots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are Irish or Italian parades offensive to anyone? How about Macy's parade? Are they forcing you to change narrative, laws, beliefs, to satisfy their own twisted needs?
> 
> Why LGBT cant have parade that is not rubbing our noses, maybe people would be friendlier to them and try to accept them. You're pointing bigotry to wrong direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see disgusting exhibitionism, try searching images for Folsom Street Fair with the filters turned off.  The fair used to be appropriate for families with children.  Then it turned into a disgusting display straight out of an Hieronymus Bosch fever dream.  The LGBT community damages its cause by support of such exhibitionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the Folsom Street Fair EVER appropriate for families with children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iMO, it never has been....but for some reason, people still show up with kids.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------    and most likely they are famlies of lefties / sex weirdos and deviants  Bode .  Same types that show up at the West Hollywood deal on Santa Monica  in Hollywood  Bode .


----------



## boedicca

pismoe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish have parades.  The Italians have parades.  Macy's has a parade.  The parades during Mardi Gras are the biggest anywhere.   The LGBT community can have one, too.  They wouldn't NEED to come out en masse to rub our noses in our bigotry if there weren't people like you around.  They actually could just quietly blend in with the crowd if it weren't for bigots like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Irish or Italian parades offensive to anyone? How about Macy's parade? Are they forcing you to change narrative, laws, beliefs, to satisfy their own twisted needs?
> 
> Why LGBT cant have parade that is not rubbing our noses, maybe people would be friendlier to them and try to accept them. You're pointing bigotry to wrong direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see disgusting exhibitionism, try searching images for Folsom Street Fair with the filters turned off.  The fair used to be appropriate for families with children.  Then it turned into a disgusting display straight out of an Hieronymus Bosch fever dream.  The LGBT community damages its cause by support of such exhibitionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the Folsom Street Fair EVER appropriate for families with children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iMO, it never has been....but for some reason, people still show up with kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------    and most likely they are famlies of lefties / sex weirdos and deviants  Bode .  Same types that show up at the West Hollywood deal on Santa Monica  in Hollywood  Bode .
Click to expand...



The point I originally made was that such exhibitionists are a minority among LGBT (as well as herteros) - and that their public displays do not help the LGBT cause.  Evul Twin with a Beard from the Anti-Matter Universe is unable to grok that.


----------



## Lysistrata

Why is it that the same people who run around bitching about LGBTQs run around marketing "Christian" sexual submissiveness, as in "submissive wives," yet no one complains about this shameless marketing of BDSM? And their grooming of children to enter their sexual lifestyle?

Just who has a "mental disorder"? What the right-wing phony "Christians" do with little girls continues to go unpunished despite all the yapping about children.


----------



## Aba Incieni

Coyote said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish have parades.  The Italians have parades.  Macy's has a parade.  The parades during Mardi Gras are the biggest anywhere.   The LGBT community can have one, too.  They wouldn't NEED to come out en masse to rub our noses in our bigotry if there weren't people like you around.  They actually could just quietly blend in with the crowd if it weren't for bigots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one can force another to believe homosexuality is normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone want to?  Everyone is entitled to their own beliefs.
Click to expand...

As we can see by the poll.


----------



## Flopper

Grampa Murked U said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you lookup the definition of a mental disorder because the question you ask makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.
Click to expand...

For nearly a hundred years, diagnosis of mental disorders required that the patient suffer distress.  Distress felt by a patient's wife, husband, neighbor, or the townsfolk was not sufficient cause to declare a person mental ill.  As a result nagging wives, homosexuals, chronically disobedient children,  and people guilty of odd behavior could not be declared mentally ill and committed to an institution.  In other words medical science declared just being different or not being acceptable to society was not a mental disorder.


----------



## 22lcidw

Lysistrata said:


> Why is it that the same people who run around bitching about LGBTQs run around marketing "Christian" sexual submissiveness, as in "submissive wives," yet no one complains about this shameless marketing of BDSM? And their grooming of children to enter their sexual lifestyle?
> 
> Just who has a "mental disorder"? What the right-wing phony "Christians" do with little girls continues to go unpunished despite all the yapping about children.


People screw with each other. So the gay movement has won a place at the table. However,the hetero marriage has taken a big hit. We can not survive this for a long time. Taxation must increase because we are expanding two sexes to several and more and the diseases will spread and the children from broken families will suffer even more. Protect the hetero marriage with kids and increase it a bit and then the rest can do what they want.


----------



## Flopper

OldLady said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Irish have parades.  The Italians have parades.  Macy's has a parade.  The parades during Mardi Gras are the biggest anywhere.   The LGBT community can have one, too.  They wouldn't NEED to come out en masse to rub our noses in our bigotry if there weren't people like you around.  They actually could just quietly blend in with the crowd if it weren't for bigots like you.
Click to expand...

"Quietly blending in" is just another way of hiding oneself or staying isolated from society which can cause a number of real mental disorders.


----------



## Aba Incieni

It's a good thing America is a representative republic and not a democracy, like some liberals want.

Homos would be considered mentally ill.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Flopper said:


> people guilty of odd behavior could not be declared mentally ill and committed to an institution.



What the literal fuck does that have to do with this thread???

You're so far out in left field its absurd


----------



## Flopper

22lcidw said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that the same people who run around bitching about LGBTQs run around marketing "Christian" sexual submissiveness, as in "submissive wives," yet no one complains about this shameless marketing of BDSM? And their grooming of children to enter their sexual lifestyle?
> 
> Just who has a "mental disorder"? What the right-wing phony "Christians" do with little girls continues to go unpunished despite all the yapping about children.
> 
> 
> 
> People screw with each other. So the gay movement has won a place at the table. However,the hetero marriage has taken a big hit. We can not survive this for a long time. Taxation must increase because we are expanding two sexes to several and more and the diseases will spread and the children from broken families will suffer even more. Protect the hetero marriage with kids and increase it a bit and then the rest can do what they want.
Click to expand...

So you're saying that if there was no gay movement, gays would enter into heterosexual marriages, and create "normal" happy families


----------



## anynameyouwish

bodecea said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  They should be treated the same as anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Demanding that we all bend to and pay for accommodating their developmental disorders isn't equal treatment, it's special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Gay Americans defending their rights and protected liberties from attack by you and other ignorant, hateful rightwing bigots isn't "special treatment."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244782
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah....we've now reached the "SHUT UP!" phase of this thread.
Click to expand...



Cons reach that stage early on in the debate.


Grampa Murked U said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are mentally ill and thus dangerous. At a minimum the LGBTABCQ people should have their second amendment rights taken away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------   now that ain't  RIGHT and you should know that Dandy .   Heck , i have no use for what i consider to be sexual deviants and weirdos and such but its not correct to take away RIGHTS  Dandy .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it is right sir. there are people in this country who have no business owing a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to the constitution.
Click to expand...

 


According to LAW some people lose that right.  Felons, for example.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

anynameyouwish said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  They should be treated the same as anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Demanding that we all bend to and pay for accommodating their developmental disorders isn't equal treatment, it's special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Gay Americans defending their rights and protected liberties from attack by you and other ignorant, hateful rightwing bigots isn't "special treatment."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244782
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah....we've now reached the "SHUT UP!" phase of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cons reach that stage early on in the debate.
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are mentally ill and thus dangerous. At a minimum the LGBTABCQ people should have their second amendment rights taken away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------   now that ain't  RIGHT and you should know that Dandy .   Heck , i have no use for what i consider to be sexual deviants and weirdos and such but its not correct to take away RIGHTS  Dandy .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it is right sir. there are people in this country who have no business owing a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to LAW some people lose that right.  Felons, for example.
Click to expand...

The LAW doesn't say anything about fags not being able to own guns. The argument is fucking retarded and beyond reason


----------



## Paulie

Coyote said:


> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?


Right, and meanwhile they gather themselves out in public to force society to watch them do whatever it is they feel they need to show everyone who they choose to have sex with in their private lives. But also they just want to be left alone though right? Lol


----------



## anynameyouwish

22lcidw said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that the same people who run around bitching about LGBTQs run around marketing "Christian" sexual submissiveness, as in "submissive wives," yet no one complains about this shameless marketing of BDSM? And their grooming of children to enter their sexual lifestyle?
> 
> Just who has a "mental disorder"? What the right-wing phony "Christians" do with little girls continues to go unpunished despite all the yapping about children.
> 
> 
> 
> People screw with each other. So the gay movement has won a place at the table. However,the hetero marriage has taken a big hit. We can not survive this for a long time. Taxation must increase because we are expanding two sexes to several and more and the diseases will spread and the children from broken families will suffer even more. Protect the hetero marriage with kids and increase it a bit and then the rest can do what they want.
Click to expand...



1940  132 mill

1950  152 mill

1960  180  mill

1970  205 mill

1980  226.5 mill

1990  250 mill

2000  282 mill

2010  309 mill


----------



## Lysistrata

22lcidw said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that the same people who run around bitching about LGBTQs run around marketing "Christian" sexual submissiveness, as in "submissive wives," yet no one complains about this shameless marketing of BDSM? And their grooming of children to enter their sexual lifestyle?
> 
> Just who has a "mental disorder"? What the right-wing phony "Christians" do with little girls continues to go unpunished despite all the yapping about children.
> 
> 
> 
> People screw with each other. So the gay movement has won a place at the table. However,the hetero marriage has taken a big hit. We can not survive this for a long time. Taxation must increase because we are expanding two sexes to several and more and the diseases will spread and the children from broken families will suffer even more. Protect the hetero marriage with kids and increase it a bit and then the rest can do what they want.
Click to expand...


How has hetero marriage taken a hit? What does this have to do with taxation? with disease? What "broken families"?

Go home and review the vows that YOU SAID to form your hetero relationship.Swear to keep to them, as you have sworn already. You swore true faith and loyalty to another person. Live it.


----------



## bodecea

DandyDonovan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are mentally ill and thus dangerous. At a minimum the LGBTABCQ people should have their second amendment rights taken away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed".  ??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but mentally ill people should not enjoy the right to bear arms, or vote. Instead they should be locked up for their own good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to the legislation that tiny donnie signed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump (who's penis you are abnormally interested in) signed a bill stating that mentally ill cross dressers should be allowed to own guns? Interesting
Click to expand...


(who's penis you are abnormally interested in)......


----------



## Aba Incieni

bodecea said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are mentally ill and thus dangerous. At a minimum the LGBTABCQ people should have their second amendment rights taken away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed".  ??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but mentally ill people should not enjoy the right to bear arms, or vote. Instead they should be locked up for their own good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to the legislation that tiny donnie signed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump (who's penis you are abnormally interested in) signed a bill stating that mentally ill cross dressers should be allowed to own guns? Interesting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (who's penis you are abnormally interested in)......View attachment 244876
Click to expand...

Whose.

lol


----------



## bodecea

boedicca said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the Folsom Street Fair EVER appropriate for families with children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folsom Street was a perfectly decent place for families to walk before this disgusting display of things which should be kept in private was allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was it NOT a BDSM and Leather fair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never.  It's disgusting.  Public fairs on public streets are not the appropriate venues for BDSM and Gay Sex.  Period.  If they want such celebrations, they should rent an auditorium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe....you just don't go.   You know the streets are blocked off, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that is exactly the attitude that alienates people from LGBTs.  You are advocating for an exclusionary event that offends many people to be held on public property.  And yet, I'll bet you support destroying St. Patrick's Day and Columbus Day parades by forcing them to include displays that run counter to the Catholic and Italian cultures.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.
Click to expand...

I love St Patricks Day Parades and have participated in a few in my life....I'm not Italian tho, and there are really no Columbus Day parades around here.  Want to make anymore wrong guesses?


----------



## bodecea

pismoe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish have parades.  The Italians have parades.  Macy's has a parade.  The parades during Mardi Gras are the biggest anywhere.   The LGBT community can have one, too.  They wouldn't NEED to come out en masse to rub our noses in our bigotry if there weren't people like you around.  They actually could just quietly blend in with the crowd if it weren't for bigots like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Irish or Italian parades offensive to anyone? How about Macy's parade? Are they forcing you to change narrative, laws, beliefs, to satisfy their own twisted needs?
> 
> Why LGBT cant have parade that is not rubbing our noses, maybe people would be friendlier to them and try to accept them. You're pointing bigotry to wrong direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see disgusting exhibitionism, try searching images for Folsom Street Fair with the filters turned off.  The fair used to be appropriate for families with children.  Then it turned into a disgusting display straight out of an Hieronymus Bosch fever dream.  The LGBT community damages its cause by support of such exhibitionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the Folsom Street Fair EVER appropriate for families with children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iMO, it never has been....but for some reason, people still show up with kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------    and most likely they are famlies of lefties / sex weirdos and deviants  Bode .  Same types that show up at the West Hollywood deal on Santa Monica  in Hollywood  Bode .
Click to expand...

So you wish to tell parents where they can and cannot take their children..................well, it certainly fits in with the women's bodies controlling beliefs.


----------



## Flopper

OldLady said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Developmental disorders....Not right, not wrong...But also *not deserving of any special societal dispensation*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.  They should be treated the same as anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said they should be treated differently. I implied they should be treated. Just like people with other diseases or disorders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quacks tried that back in the last century and it was an inhumane disaster.  I agree you should leave them alone and there would be no reason for any of them to be traumatized and depressed by their situation in a society that does not want to accept them as they are.
Click to expand...

In Gallup Poll that runs every year, 78% of respondents said they were comfortable around gays and lesbians and 57% said they considered homosexuality and acceptable alternative lifestyle.  So I believe the vast majority of Americans do accept them and their lifestyle and  very few people believe it's mental disorder.


----------



## bodecea

Aba Incieni said:


> It's a good thing America is a representative republic and not a democracy, like some liberals want.
> 
> Homos would be considered mentally ill.


Ah....voyeur.


----------



## pismoe

anynameyouwish said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  They should be treated the same as anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Demanding that we all bend to and pay for accommodating their developmental disorders isn't equal treatment, it's special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Gay Americans defending their rights and protected liberties from attack by you and other ignorant, hateful rightwing bigots isn't "special treatment."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244782
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah....we've now reached the "SHUT UP!" phase of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cons reach that stage early on in the debate.
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are mentally ill and thus dangerous. At a minimum the LGBTABCQ people should have their second amendment rights taken away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------   now that ain't  RIGHT and you should know that Dandy .   Heck , i have no use for what i consider to be sexual deviants and weirdos and such but its not correct to take away RIGHTS  Dandy .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it is right sir. there are people in this country who have no business owing a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to LAW some people lose that right.  Felons, for example.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------   and not to change subjects but non violent Felons should have ALL RIGHTS Restored when they have served their terms 'AName'


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


"We" don't do anything. Educated professionals diagnose and treat. And educated professionals tell us that LGBTQ does not meet the standard of a disorder.

In short...who gives two shits what any of the uneducated slobs in this thread think?

What's next? Are you going to take a poll of the dumb USMB wingnuts on whether or not the bosons are all classified correctly in the standard model of quantum mechanics? That would be equally as informative as this piece of shit thread is.


----------



## anynameyouwish

pismoe said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Demanding that we all bend to and pay for accommodating their developmental disorders isn't equal treatment, it's special treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Gay Americans defending their rights and protected liberties from attack by you and other ignorant, hateful rightwing bigots isn't "special treatment."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244782
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah....we've now reached the "SHUT UP!" phase of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cons reach that stage early on in the debate.
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are mentally ill and thus dangerous. At a minimum the LGBTABCQ people should have their second amendment rights taken away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------   now that ain't  RIGHT and you should know that Dandy .   Heck , i have no use for what i consider to be sexual deviants and weirdos and such but its not correct to take away RIGHTS  Dandy .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it is right sir. there are people in this country who have no business owing a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to LAW some people lose that right.  Felons, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------   and not to change subjects but non violent Felons should have ALL RIGHTS Restored when they have served their terms 'AName'
Click to expand...



are there any people you would deny gun ownership to?

muslims?
muslims on a watch list?
gays?
liberals?
democrats?
commies?
nazis?

anyone?


----------



## pismoe

anynameyouwish said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that the same people who run around bitching about LGBTQs run around marketing "Christian" sexual submissiveness, as in "submissive wives," yet no one complains about this shameless marketing of BDSM? And their grooming of children to enter their sexual lifestyle?
> 
> Just who has a "mental disorder"? What the right-wing phony "Christians" do with little girls continues to go unpunished despite all the yapping about children.
> 
> 
> 
> People screw with each other. So the gay movement has won a place at the table. However,the hetero marriage has taken a big hit. We can not survive this for a long time. Taxation must increase because we are expanding two sexes to several and more and the diseases will spread and the children from broken families will suffer even more. Protect the hetero marriage with kids and increase it a bit and then the rest can do what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1940  132 mill
> 
> 1950  152 mill
> 
> 1960  180  mill
> 
> 1970  205 mill
> 
> 1980  226.5 mill
> 
> 1990  250 mill
> 
> 2000  282 mill
> 
> 2010  309 mill
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------   yeah , i keep opining that YOU youngers and your young deviants kids are pretty well fecked as time goes on AName .


----------



## Flopper

boedicca said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the Folsom Street Fair EVER appropriate for families with children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folsom Street was a perfectly decent place for families to walk before this disgusting display of things which should be kept in private was allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was it NOT a BDSM and Leather fair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never.  It's disgusting.  Public fairs on public streets are not the appropriate venues for BDSM and Gay Sex.  Period.  If they want such celebrations, they should rent an auditorium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe....you just don't go.   You know the streets are blocked off, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that is exactly the attitude that alienates people from LGBTs.  You are advocating for an exclusionary event that offends many people to be held on public property.  And yet, I'll bet you support destroying St. Patrick's Day and Columbus Day parades by forcing them to include displays that run counter to the Catholic and Italian cultures.
> Thank you for sharing.
Click to expand...

Almost all pride parades and events are not only open to public but families are welcome.  There are some events that are intended for adults and they are usually so stated.


----------



## Flopper

Paulie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and meanwhile they gather themselves out in public to force society to watch them do whatever it is they feel they need to show everyone who they choose to have sex with in their private lives. But also they just want to be left alone though right? Lol
Click to expand...

Exactly, how are they forcing you to watch?


----------



## pismoe

anynameyouwish said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Gay Americans defending their rights and protected liberties from attack by you and other ignorant, hateful rightwing bigots isn't "special treatment."
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244782
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah....we've now reached the "SHUT UP!" phase of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cons reach that stage early on in the debate.
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------   now that ain't  RIGHT and you should know that Dandy .   Heck , i have no use for what i consider to be sexual deviants and weirdos and such but its not correct to take away RIGHTS  Dandy .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sometimes it is right sir. there are people in this country who have no business owing a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to LAW some people lose that right.  Felons, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------   and not to change subjects but non violent Felons should have ALL RIGHTS Restored when they have served their terms 'AName'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> are there any people you would deny gun ownership to?
> 
> muslims?
> muslims on a watch list?
> gays?
> liberals?
> democrats?
> commies?
> nazis?
> 
> anyone?
Click to expand...

----------------------------------   nope , any  American  out of jail that leads a non criminal life , non violent life is fine to have guns . And thats  any gun as seen carried by police or the American combat soldier [at this time and for example] AName .


----------



## Aba Incieni

bodecea said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing America is a representative republic and not a democracy, like some liberals want.
> 
> Homos would be considered mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah....voyeur.
Click to expand...

And I thought you were Jewish.


----------



## anynameyouwish

pismoe said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244782
> 
> 
> 
> Ah....we've now reached the "SHUT UP!" phase of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cons reach that stage early on in the debate.
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it is right sir. there are people in this country who have no business owing a firearm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not according to the constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to LAW some people lose that right.  Felons, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------   and not to change subjects but non violent Felons should have ALL RIGHTS Restored when they have served their terms 'AName'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> are there any people you would deny gun ownership to?
> 
> muslims?
> muslims on a watch list?
> gays?
> liberals?
> democrats?
> commies?
> nazis?
> 
> anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------   nope , any  American  out of jail that leads a non criminal life , non violent life is fine to have guns . And thats  any gun as seen carried by police or the American combat soldier [at this time and for example] AName .
Click to expand...


Ok.


----------



## Coyote

DandyDonovan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are mentally ill and thus dangerous. At a minimum the LGBTABCQ people should have their second amendment rights taken away.
Click to expand...

So mentally ill people are dangerous eh?


----------



## Coyote

DandyDonovan said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are mentally ill and thus dangerous. At a minimum the LGBTABCQ people should have their second amendment rights taken away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed".  ??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but mentally ill people should not enjoy the right to bear arms, or vote. Instead they should be locked up for their own good.
Click to expand...

What padded cell are you typing from?


----------



## Crepitus

Ame®icano said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't.
> 
> However phobias are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phobia is fear.
> 
> Nobody fears LGBTQ.
> 
> The fear is towards the government that forces rest of us to accept something that we disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  A phobia is an extreme, irrational fear of something.  It does seem to be a major part of the "tRumpkin experience".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what have I said that phobia is?
Click to expand...

It's homophobia.


----------



## HenryBHough

Definitely a choice.

A choice that will see more exercise now that a bunch of grifters have discovered there's money to be made using it.


----------



## Coyote

22lcidw said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that the same people who run around bitching about LGBTQs run around marketing "Christian" sexual submissiveness, as in "submissive wives," yet no one complains about this shameless marketing of BDSM? And their grooming of children to enter their sexual lifestyle?
> 
> Just who has a "mental disorder"? What the right-wing phony "Christians" do with little girls continues to go unpunished despite all the yapping about children.
> 
> 
> 
> People screw with each other. So the gay movement has won a place at the table. However,the hetero marriage has taken a big hit. We can not survive this for a long time. Taxation must increase because we are expanding two sexes to several and more and the diseases will spread and the children from broken families will suffer even more. Protect the hetero marriage with kids and increase it a bit and then the rest can do what they want.
Click to expand...

Has has hetero marriage taken a hit as a result of same sex marriage?


----------



## Coyote

Paulie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and meanwhile they gather themselves out in public to force society to watch them do whatever it is they feel they need to show everyone who they choose to have sex with in their private lives. But also they just want to be left alone though right? Lol
Click to expand...

So...your saying they are holding a gun to your head and forcing you to watch something?


----------



## Coyote

HenryBHough said:


> Definitely a choice.
> 
> A choice that will see more exercise now that a bunch of grifters have discovered there's money to be made using it.


Why would some “choose” that when in most of the world it subjects them to violence, persecution, shunned by family and community, even death.


----------



## Aba Incieni

The people have spoken.


----------



## Lysistrata

Paulie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and meanwhile they gather themselves out in public to force society to watch them do whatever it is they feel they need to show everyone who they choose to have sex with in their private lives. But also they just want to be left alone though right? Lol
Click to expand...


Nobody is forcing any one to do anything. There is no forced attendance at any of these events.

BTW: do you go out in public with the other-sex person whom you choose to have sex with? the orange whore is open about his relationship with Melania, and pigpence is open that he does Karen.


----------



## pismoe

Coyote said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a choice.
> 
> A choice that will see more exercise now that a bunch of grifters have discovered there's money to be made using it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would some “choose” that when in most of the world it subjects them to violence, persecution, shunned by family and community, even death.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------   nothing to do with the WORLD because i myself am only commenting  on gays and weirdos in the USA and people in the USA generally will not mess with weirdos and deviant in the USA because of PC Culture , laws , yada , yada .    Outside the USA , i'm not there so , aw feck them if the weirdos and deviants are outside the USA Coyote .


----------



## DandyDonovan

Coyote said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a choice.
> 
> A choice that will see more exercise now that a bunch of grifters have discovered there's money to be made using it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would some “choose” that when in most of the world it subjects them to violence, persecution, shunned by family and community, even death.
Click to expand...



Because they are mentally ill, derrrr


----------



## boedicca

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folsom Street was a perfectly decent place for families to walk before this disgusting display of things which should be kept in private was allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was it NOT a BDSM and Leather fair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never.  It's disgusting.  Public fairs on public streets are not the appropriate venues for BDSM and Gay Sex.  Period.  If they want such celebrations, they should rent an auditorium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe....you just don't go.   You know the streets are blocked off, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that is exactly the attitude that alienates people from LGBTs.  You are advocating for an exclusionary event that offends many people to be held on public property.  And yet, I'll bet you support destroying St. Patrick's Day and Columbus Day parades by forcing them to include displays that run counter to the Catholic and Italian cultures.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love St Patricks Day Parades and have participated in a few in my life....I'm not Italian tho, and there are really no Columbus Day parades around here.  Want to make anymore wrong guesses?
Click to expand...


I haven't made any incorrect guesses.  My assessment of your hypocrisy stands.  You expect inclusion from other groups in public places, but expect your in-group to be able to take over the public square to the exclusion of others.


----------



## boedicca

Flopper said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folsom Street was a perfectly decent place for families to walk before this disgusting display of things which should be kept in private was allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was it NOT a BDSM and Leather fair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never.  It's disgusting.  Public fairs on public streets are not the appropriate venues for BDSM and Gay Sex.  Period.  If they want such celebrations, they should rent an auditorium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe....you just don't go.   You know the streets are blocked off, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And that is exactly the attitude that alienates people from LGBTs.  You are advocating for an exclusionary event that offends many people to be held on public property.  And yet, I'll bet you support destroying St. Patrick's Day and Columbus Day parades by forcing them to include displays that run counter to the Catholic and Italian cultures.
> Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost all pride parades and events are not only open to public but families are welcome.  There are some events that are intended for adults and they are usually so stated.
Click to expand...



We were discussing the Folsom Street fair.  Evul twin pointed out that the area is fenced off as a justification for public displays of graphic sex.


----------



## Ame®icano

Flopper said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you lookup the definition of a mental disorder because the question you ask makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For nearly a hundred years, diagnosis of mental disorders required that the patient suffer distress.  Distress felt by a patient's wife, husband, neighbor, or the townsfolk was not sufficient cause to declare a person mental ill.  As a result nagging wives, homosexuals, chronically disobedient children,  and people guilty of odd behavior could not be declared mentally ill and committed to an institution.  In other words medical science declared just being different or not being acceptable to society was not a mental disorder.
Click to expand...


Just as APA keep finding that some disorders are not really disorders and updating their disorder list, maybe is time to update the definition of disorder so it include the obvious.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Dogmaphobe said:


> I consider homosexuality neither a lifestyle choice nor a mental disorder.
> 
> It's just something that is.


I can believe the LBG part of that acronym, but the T and QA2+ part, especially T,is total horseshit.


----------



## Ame®icano

Crepitus said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't.
> 
> However phobias are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phobia is fear.
> 
> Nobody fears LGBTQ.
> 
> The fear is towards the government that forces rest of us to accept something that we disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  A phobia is an extreme, irrational fear of something.  It does seem to be a major part of the "tRumpkin experience".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what have I said that phobia is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's homophobia.
Click to expand...


Try again, it's right up in front of you.


----------



## OnePercenter

DandyDonovan said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are mentally ill and thus dangerous. At a minimum the LGBTABCQ people should have their second amendment rights taken away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed".  ??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but mentally ill people should not enjoy the right to bear arms, or vote. Instead they should be locked up for their own good.
Click to expand...


They shouldn't be members of a Militia?


----------



## Coyote

AvgGuyIA said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I consider homosexuality neither a lifestyle choice nor a mental disorder.
> 
> It's just something that is.
> 
> 
> 
> I can believe the LBG part of that acronym, but the T and QA2+ part, especially T,is total horseshit.
Click to expand...

They are just people trying to get on with life, why do you care?


----------



## OnePercenter

bodecea said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish have parades.  The Italians have parades.  Macy's has a parade.  The parades during Mardi Gras are the biggest anywhere.   The LGBT community can have one, too.  They wouldn't NEED to come out en masse to rub our noses in our bigotry if there weren't people like you around.  They actually could just quietly blend in with the crowd if it weren't for bigots like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are Irish or Italian parades offensive to anyone? How about Macy's parade? Are they forcing you to change narrative, laws, beliefs, to satisfy their own twisted needs?
> 
> Why LGBT cant have parade that is not rubbing our noses, maybe people would be friendlier to them and try to accept them. You're pointing bigotry to wrong direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see disgusting exhibitionism, try searching images for Folsom Street Fair with the filters turned off.  The fair used to be appropriate for families with children.  Then it turned into a disgusting display straight out of an Hieronymus Bosch fever dream.  The LGBT community damages its cause by support of such exhibitionism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the Folsom Street Fair EVER appropriate for families with children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> iMO, it never has been....but for some reason, people still show up with kids.
Click to expand...


You wrote: "The fair used to be appropriate for families with children."  Then you wrote: "iMO, it never has been." So which is it, yes, or no?


----------



## Silhouette

Coyote said:


> They are just people trying to get on with life, why do you care?


People care because they’re not just trying to get on with life. They want to use law to force us to lie about their stark raving obvious mental issues. 

It’s a cult. And cults recruit often by coercion or outright force. Ergo, when law is manipulated to do this, people care.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

A win for religious freedom 


https://www-foxnews-com.cdn.ampproj...s-freedom-case-against-the-university-of-iowa


----------



## Crepitus

Ame®icano said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't.
> 
> However phobias are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phobia is fear.
> 
> Nobody fears LGBTQ.
> 
> The fear is towards the government that forces rest of us to accept something that we disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  A phobia is an extreme, irrational fear of something.  It does seem to be a major part of the "tRumpkin experience".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what have I said that phobia is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's homophobia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try again, it's right up in front of you.
Click to expand...

I can see it.  It's homophobia.


----------



## Lysistrata

Sexual orientation is hard-wired in the brain, and nothing to be concerned about. I am sure of this because I, a female, have been attracted to males since I was less than ten years old. Why don't people just drop the whole issue of sexual orientatioin and go live their lives?

Also, why is "religion" so wrapped up in matters involving sex? What is this obsession? I quit the Roman Catholic Church in my teens, partly because of its obsession with sex and which of the genders a person is. Now I find the same in some of the protestants. Sex and gender 24/7. This doesn't get anyone any where.


----------



## Aba Incieni

Heterophobia is a mental disease. The people have spoken.


----------



## Ame®icano

Crepitus said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phobia is fear.
> 
> Nobody fears LGBTQ.
> 
> The fear is towards the government that forces rest of us to accept something that we disgust.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  A phobia is an extreme, irrational fear of something.  It does seem to be a major part of the "tRumpkin experience".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what have I said that phobia is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's homophobia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try again, it's right up in front of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see it.  It's homophobia.
Click to expand...


Now you went full retard.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

SassyIrishLass said:


> A win for religious freedom
> 
> 
> https://www-foxnews-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.foxnews.com/us/christian-club-wins-religious-freedom-case-against-the-university-of-iowa.amp?amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1#referrer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s&ampshare=https://www.foxnews.com/us/christian-club-wins-religious-freedom-case-against-the-university-of-iowa


Haha...those poor babies...they think being booted for discrimination is discrimination...what a bunch of fucking morons...


----------



## Polishprince

Lysistrata said:


> Sexual orientation is hard-wired in the brain, and nothing to be concerned about. I am sure of this because I, a female, have been attracted to males since I was less than ten years old. Why don't people just drop the whole issue of sexual orientatioin and go live their lives?
> 
> Also, why is "religion" so wrapped up in matters involving sex? What is this obsession? I quit the Roman Catholic Church in my teens, partly because of its obsession with sex and which of the genders a person is. Now I find the same in some of the protestants. Sex and gender 24/7. This doesn't get anyone any where.




Its not "hard wired" at all.   What is hard wired is the urge to outrage the Straight Arrows and Normative Folks.

Accepting homosexuality actually does the LGBT community no good at all.   After that was done in America, then they pushed for crazy stuff like Gay Marriage.   After that, now, it Transsexuality- men having their penises amputated and pretending they are broads.

If this becomes acceptable, the LGBT community will be forced to raise the stakes even further- zoophilia, coprophilia, you name it.

The thing that is hardwired isn't sexual orientations and identities per se, but the desire is shock and disgust Normative Americans.

If we would have not accepted Homosexuality as normative to start with we would have never known Gay Marriage or Transgenderism.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> A win for religious freedom
> 
> 
> https://www-foxnews-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.foxnews.com/us/christian-club-wins-religious-freedom-case-against-the-university-of-iowa.amp?amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1#referrer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s&ampshare=https://www.foxnews.com/us/christian-club-wins-religious-freedom-case-against-the-university-of-iowa
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...those poor babies...they think being booted for discrimination is discrimination...what a bunch of fucking morons...
Click to expand...


They won...dumb fuck


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

SassyIrishLass said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> A win for religious freedom
> 
> 
> https://www-foxnews-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.foxnews.com/us/christian-club-wins-religious-freedom-case-against-the-university-of-iowa.amp?amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1#referrer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s&ampshare=https://www.foxnews.com/us/christian-club-wins-religious-freedom-case-against-the-university-of-iowa
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...those poor babies...they think being booted for discrimination is discrimination...what a bunch of fucking morons...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They won...dumb fuck
Click to expand...

Yes, you already said that, you insufferable little wench...

Of course, what they "won" was the right to discriminate. Which is what gets you all wet.

Now go on...have your little fit and report me...you always throw your little tantrums when people dare to treat you the way you treat everyone...


----------



## danielpalos

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


the right wing doesn't believe having a Second Amendment but still having security problems in our free States, is some form of deficiency.


----------



## bodecea

Aba Incieni said:


> Heterophobia is a mental disease. The people have spoken.


What do you think about homovoyeurism?


----------



## badger2

Religion's fixation on the flesh is a well-known pathology. Religion itself is a physical disease.


----------



## Intolerant

anynameyouwish said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gays are better people than conservatives.
> 
> Nice, friendlier, better manners, more polite.
> 
> Cons are mean and rotten and full of hate.
> 
> Cons are obviously paranoid schizophrenics with delusions of grandeur and a persecution complex.
> 
> Obviously conservatives are far more mentally defective than gays are.
Click to expand...

Sooooo which would best describe you. It’s ok we want laugh.


----------



## Flopper

pismoe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a choice.
> 
> A choice that will see more exercise now that a bunch of grifters have discovered there's money to be made using it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would some “choose” that when in most of the world it subjects them to violence, persecution, shunned by family and community, even death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------   nothing to do with the WORLD because i myself am only commenting  on gays and weirdos in the USA and people in the USA generally will not mess with weirdos and deviant in the USA because of PC Culture , laws , yada , yada .    Outside the USA , i'm not there so , aw feck them if the weirdos and deviants are outside the USA Coyote .
Click to expand...

By definition, a weirdo - a person regarded as strange or eccentric.
By definition a deviant - a person who is a nonconformist, maverick, or individualist
And who might fit these definitions
Plato
Muhammad
Jesus Christ
Leonardo Da Vinci
Issac Newton
Galileo
Mahatma Gandhi
Albert Einstein 
Mother Teresa


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

It's undoubtedly a sickness whether through psychosis or political indoctrination.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Flopper said:


> By definition, a weirdo - a person regarded as strange or eccentric.
> By definition a deviant - a person who is a nonconformist, maverick, or individualist
> And who might fit these definitions
> Plato
> Muhammad
> Jesus Christ
> Leonardo Da Vinci
> Issac Newton
> Galileo
> Mahatma Gandhi
> Albert Einstein
> Mother Teresa


You can say those people were not "normal" but that hardly defines them except in that one small way.


----------



## Flopper

Lysistrata said:


> Sexual orientation is hard-wired in the brain, and nothing to be concerned about. I am sure of this because I, a female, have been attracted to males since I was less than ten years old. Why don't people just drop the whole issue of sexual orientatioin and go live their lives?
> 
> Also, why is "religion" so wrapped up in matters involving sex? What is this obsession? I quit the Roman Catholic Church in my teens, partly because of its obsession with sex and which of the genders a person is. Now I find the same in some of the protestants. Sex and gender 24/7. This doesn't get anyone any where.


It will always remain a mystery as to why some people, religious or not are so concerned about the sexual preferences of others.  There doesn't seem to be much concern over whether people prefer rock over classical music, or football over baseball, blondes over brunettes, but if a woman says she prefers sex with other women, that will certainly turn heads and draw the scorn of many.   You might expect that from people that have a strong religious upbringing but you see in people that have never put a foot in a house of worship.


----------



## HenryBHough

Coyote said:


> Why would some “choose” that when in most of the world it subjects them to violence, persecution, shunned by family and community, even death.



Strange, a Socialist failing to comprehend the attraction of money.


----------



## pismoe

Flopper said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sexual orientation is hard-wired in the brain, and nothing to be concerned about. I am sure of this because I, a female, have been attracted to males since I was less than ten years old. Why don't people just drop the whole issue of sexual orientatioin and go live their lives?
> 
> Also, why is "religion" so wrapped up in matters involving sex? What is this obsession? I quit the Roman Catholic Church in my teens, partly because of its obsession with sex and which of the genders a person is. Now I find the same in some of the protestants. Sex and gender 24/7. This doesn't get anyone any where.
> 
> 
> 
> It will always remain a mystery as to why some people, religious or not are so concerned about the sexual preferences of others.  There doesn't seem to be much concern over whether people prefer rock over classical music, or football over baseball, blondes over brunettes, but if a woman says she prefers sex with other women, that will certainly turn heads and draw the scorn of many.   You might expect that from people that have a strong religious up bring but you see it in people that have never put a foot in a house worship.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------   doesn't bother me at all .  People can do as they like .  The only rub might occur though if a deviant or weirdo asks me what i think of his , her or its lifestyle  Flopper .


----------



## Deno

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?




They are freaks of nature,  just like libtards…..


----------



## Flopper

pismoe said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sexual orientation is hard-wired in the brain, and nothing to be concerned about. I am sure of this because I, a female, have been attracted to males since I was less than ten years old. Why don't people just drop the whole issue of sexual orientatioin and go live their lives?
> 
> Also, why is "religion" so wrapped up in matters involving sex? What is this obsession? I quit the Roman Catholic Church in my teens, partly because of its obsession with sex and which of the genders a person is. Now I find the same in some of the protestants. Sex and gender 24/7. This doesn't get anyone any where.
> 
> 
> 
> It will always remain a mystery as to why some people, religious or not are so concerned about the sexual preferences of others.  There doesn't seem to be much concern over whether people prefer rock over classical music, or football over baseball, blondes over brunettes, but if a woman says she prefers sex with other women, that will certainly turn heads and draw the scorn of many.   You might expect that from people that have a strong religious up bring but you see it in people that have never put a foot in a house worship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------   doesn't bother me at all .  People can do as they like .  The only rub might occur though if a deviant or weirdo asks me what i think of his , her or its lifestyle  Flopper .
Click to expand...

That doesn't seem very likely because the chances are they really don't give damn about what you think because they already know, but they are concerned with the remainder of society.


----------



## pismoe

Deno said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are freaks of nature,  just like libtards…..
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------   AGREE , but as already so well said by another poster .   See just above to see some good truthful words Flopper .


----------



## deanrd

Why do Republicans hate these people.? No one has caused more damage to this country than white conservatives since World War II.


----------



## pismoe

deanrd said:


> Why do Republicans hate these people.? No one has caused more damage to this country than white conservatives since World War II.


---------------------------------------------   and if it wasn't for those White Conservatives that beat the 'nazis' in WW2 you'd be speaking German today  DeanRD .


----------



## Aba Incieni

bodecea said:


> Aba Incieni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heterophobia is a mental disease. The people have spoken.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about homovoyeurism?
Click to expand...

Take a poll, Xina the Cuck.

Have you heard about the midnight ramblers? The ones you've never seen before.


----------



## Flopper

pismoe said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Republicans hate these people.? No one has caused more damage to this country than white conservatives since World War II.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------   and if it wasn't for those White Conservatives that beat the 'nazis' in WW2 you'd be speaking German today  DeanRD .
Click to expand...

A conservative in the 1940's was not even close to today's conservatives.  There were two types of conservatives in the 40's, those concerned with preservation of nature and natural resources and fiscal conservatives, neither having much in common with today's conservatives.   They were more likely to be accepting of minorities, truly concern about about government deficits, and a lot less concerned about religion.  Unlike FDR and the democrats, they were intent on staying out of the war in Europe and saw no reason why the US should be supporting England.


----------



## Moonglow

the degenerates still have a right to exist without infringement even if you don't like them..


----------



## pismoe

MORE LIKELY and thats your OPINION I guess eh Flopper ??


----------



## pismoe

Moonglow said:


> the degenerates still have a right to exist without infringement even if you don't like them..


----------------------------------   sure do so Yep !!   And teach them to shoot and teach them about the best guns to buy with their disposable cash and teach them about the '2nd Amendment' and the reasons for the '2nd Amendment'   Moonglow .


----------



## OnePercenter

Deno said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are freaks of nature,  just like libtards…..
Click to expand...


I'm liberal in that I believe that Working Americans should be paid a living wage, AND I walk the walk. Does that make me a "freak of nature?"


----------



## francoHFW

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just kiss my ass?
Click to expand...

Typical bigoted racist brainwashed ignoramus GOP voter....


----------



## Flopper

Moonglow said:


> the degenerates still have a right to exist without infringement even if you don't like them..


How about doing a reply to the post you are addressing so we don't have to guess or ignore you


----------



## Deno

OnePercenter said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are freaks of nature,  just like libtards…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm liberal in that I believe that Working Americans should be paid a living wage, AND I walk the walk. Does that make me a "freak of nature?"
Click to expand...



Nature dictates we earn as much as we are able to……

If you are contrary to nature, it stands to reason you are a freak.


----------



## Baron

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?



Six thousands years of human history LGBT were at best treated in lunatic asylums, today their critics are being blamed to be lunatics


----------



## Baron

Coyote said:


> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?



They stay not alone, they promote their lunatic behavior non-stop 24/7 and want to reeducate folks.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Grampa Murked U said:


> As in phobias of REALITY? Like thinking you are a man when you're really a woman?



Gender Identity is not the same thing as biological gender.

You are born with your natural biological gender, but a few of us identify as a different sex, and I think this is basically aa mental illness, of some sort, like people who feel like one or more of their limbs or other organs are not part of their body.

But  sexual orientation  is IMO the result of a long line of choices, some overt and some subtle, but it is the result of psychological reinforcement with pleasure.

New a guy who was as straight as any other guy, then discovered he was a homosexual after wrestling around with an older dude after they watched porn together. The young man was 16 but no one reported anything.


----------



## Conservative65

Coyote said:


> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?


You don't believe those with mental illnesses should be helped?


----------



## MizMolly

It really isn't anyone's business if someone chooses the same sex partner.


----------



## Aletheia4u

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


It can be cause by all sorts of things. Environmental pollution and GMO's are something to look into.


----------



## grainbely

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


The drug industry drives a lot of it. I'd guess parents of hyper active kids in particular may think something is wrong  and are wanting peace and quiet. If the doctor swears it's safe, then game on. Time and scientific progress will tell on any given issue if we were right and I think in almost every case the answer is at best not entirely. However, we'd be fools to completely ignore the best theories available.

On LGBTQ, agendas of intolerance and hate tend to be disingenuous in their attempt to justify definition and support of the significant populations. You need to seek out evidence if you want to be well informed on it.

What I've read is that there is evidence of an evolutionary advantage to homosexuality and the grey areas in between. Humans are a social species depending on support from the family and community unit to perform all the necessary functions of society, especially raising and socializing the kids who are helpless until their early teens. Within just the genetic family unit, there is evidence of an advantage to having dormant or recessive genes that would create adult units that may not reproduce (except for the arranged dutiful marriages meant to produce a male offspring of the past) but do display some of the more feminine and socially supportive traits. These genes may be activated by environmental stressors. These adults may perform supportive roles to the family to improve genetic survival. In child bearing women, too, there is evidence of genetic forces leading to greater fertility rates and more children which may work in sync with other familial genetic trends related to reproduction and support of the offspring.

It's very interesting stuff although maybe still rough theories that would be hard to model. Taking a base stance that evolution has failed when it comes to the LGBTQ community and they are some blight on our species is I believe preceded by simple dislike, disgust, or hate of them.


----------



## OnePercenter

Deno said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are freaks of nature,  just like libtards…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm liberal in that I believe that Working Americans should be paid a living wage, AND I walk the walk. Does that make me a "freak of nature?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nature dictates we earn as much as we are able to……
> 
> If you are contrary to nature, it stands to reason you are a freak.
Click to expand...


Employers dictate how much you earn. Are you saying employers are nature?


----------



## bodecea

Deno said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are freaks of nature,  just like libtards…..
Click to expand...

Thus says the "more stupider" conservative republican.


----------



## WillPower

I have a neighbor who's a homo and a Trump supporter....that kinda shocked me but he's done well in business and retired and knows what the commies will do to his nest egg.  I'll talk politics out on the sidewalk but I wouldn't go inside his condo....Now if I saw him recruiting a young boy, things would change very quickly between him and me.


----------



## bodecea

WillPower said:


> I have a neighbor who's a homo and a Trump supporter....that kinda shocked me but he's done well in business and retired and knows what the commies will do to his nest egg.  I'll talk politics out on the sidewalk but I wouldn't go inside his condo....Now if I saw him recruiting a young boy, things would change very quickly between him and me.


Considering that 1 in 4 girls are sexually abused before 18...would you be watching out for that too?


----------



## WillPower

bodecea said:


> Considering that 1 in 4 girls are sexually abused before 18...would you be watching out for that too?



Damn tootin.....once at a pool party there was an asshole getting handsy with a teenie-bopper.....I tossed him in the pool, told him why I did it, told him he was lucky her dad didn't see it, and to stay there until he sobered up or come on out and get his ass handed to him...he made the right decision.


----------



## 22lcidw

bodecea said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a neighbor who's a homo and a Trump supporter....that kinda shocked me but he's done well in business and retired and knows what the commies will do to his nest egg.  I'll talk politics out on the sidewalk but I wouldn't go inside his condo....Now if I saw him recruiting a young boy, things would change very quickly between him and me.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that 1 in 4 girls are sexually abused before 18...would you be watching out for that too?
Click to expand...

Who is doing the sexual abusing?


----------



## OnePercenter

WillPower said:


> I have a neighbor who's a homo and a Trump supporter....that kinda shocked me but he's done well in business and retired and knows what the commies will do to his nest egg.  I'll talk politics out on the sidewalk but I wouldn't go inside his condo....Now if I saw him recruiting a young boy, things would change very quickly between him and me.



Is this real or a fantasy of yours? Come on, tell us, you really want to go inside his condo.


----------



## Deno

OnePercenter said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are freaks of nature,  just like libtards…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm liberal in that I believe that Working Americans should be paid a living wage, AND I walk the walk. Does that make me a "freak of nature?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nature dictates we earn as much as we are able to……
> 
> If you are contrary to nature, it stands to reason you are a freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers dictate how much you earn. Are you saying employers are nature?
Click to expand...



We determine our own fate with our abilities and choices….

You don’t have to work for peanuts unless you’re a tard.


----------



## Conservative65

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you lookup the definition of a mental disorder because the question you ask makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they just need to be left alone to pursue their lives.  Like the rest of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 244728
> 
> Does it look to you like they want to be left alone? Like the rest of us? You know, us, as in all of us that have parades proclaiming our love of the opposite sex...
Click to expand...

For those that claim their lives are a private matter, they sure spend a lot of time in public demanding acceptance.


----------



## Deno

bodecea said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are freaks of nature,  just like libtards…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thus says the "more stupider" conservative republican.
Click to expand...



You got it bass ackwards tard...…

It's you and yours that are truly the "more stupider"


----------



## Conservative65

Crepitus said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't.
> 
> However phobias are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phobia is fear.
> 
> Nobody fears LGBTQ.
> 
> The fear is towards the government that forces rest of us to accept something that we disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  A phobia is an extreme, irrational fear of something.  It does seem to be a major part of the "tRumpkin experience".
Click to expand...


There's nothing extreme or irrational about knowing someone choosing to be attracted to the same sex is abnormal.


----------



## Crepitus

Conservative65 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't.
> 
> However phobias are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phobia is fear.
> 
> Nobody fears LGBTQ.
> 
> The fear is towards the government that forces rest of us to accept something that we disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  A phobia is an extreme, irrational fear of something.  It does seem to be a major part of the "tRumpkin experience".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing extreme or irrational about knowing someone choosing to be attracted to the same sex is abnormal.
Click to expand...

What a stupid thing to say.


----------



## OnePercenter

Deno said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are freaks of nature,  just like libtards…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm liberal in that I believe that Working Americans should be paid a living wage, AND I walk the walk. Does that make me a "freak of nature?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nature dictates we earn as much as we are able to……
> 
> If you are contrary to nature, it stands to reason you are a freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers dictate how much you earn. Are you saying employers are nature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We determine our own fate with our abilities and choices….
> 
> You don’t have to work for peanuts unless you’re a tard.
Click to expand...


*We determine our own fate with our abilities and choices….*

Employers dictate how much you earn.

*You don’t have to work for peanuts unless you’re a tard.*

Employers dictate how much you earn.


----------



## Deno

OnePercenter said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are freaks of nature,  just like libtards…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liberal in that I believe that Working Americans should be paid a living wage, AND I walk the walk. Does that make me a "freak of nature?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nature dictates we earn as much as we are able to……
> 
> If you are contrary to nature, it stands to reason you are a freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers dictate how much you earn. Are you saying employers are nature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We determine our own fate with our abilities and choices….
> 
> You don’t have to work for peanuts unless you’re a tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *We determine our own fate with our abilities and choices….*
> 
> Employers dictate how much you earn.
> 
> *You don’t have to work for peanuts unless you’re a tard.*
> 
> Employers dictate how much you earn.
Click to expand...



It has got to suck to be as stupid as you...…

Who dictates who your employer is?


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Coyote said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I consider homosexuality neither a lifestyle choice nor a mental disorder.
> 
> It's just something that is.
> 
> 
> 
> I can believe the LBG part of that acronym, but the T and QA2+ part, especially T,is total horseshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are just people trying to get on with life, why do you care?
Click to expand...

If these mental defectives would keep their disorder to themselves, I wouldn't care, but these asshole are demanding people be harassed and "doxed" if they refuse to call a biological man a woman.  People in England are being arrested for calling a man a man and refusing to call them a woman.  That shit is coming here.  You can lose your social media account and access over this.


----------



## bodecea

22lcidw said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a neighbor who's a homo and a Trump supporter....that kinda shocked me but he's done well in business and retired and knows what the commies will do to his nest egg.  I'll talk politics out on the sidewalk but I wouldn't go inside his condo....Now if I saw him recruiting a young boy, things would change very quickly between him and me.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that 1 in 4 girls are sexually abused before 18...would you be watching out for that too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is doing the sexual abusing?
Click to expand...

Hetero males....sadly, in many cases male family members and family friends.


----------



## bodecea

Deno said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are freaks of nature,  just like libtards…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thus says the "more stupider" conservative republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You got it bass ackwards tard...…
> 
> It's you and yours that are truly the "more stupider"
Click to expand...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

28 pages.... good grief. I think everyone knows where everyone stands by now.

Time to move onto the next pointless topic peeps


----------



## Conservative65

Crepitus said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't.
> 
> However phobias are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phobia is fear.
> 
> Nobody fears LGBTQ.
> 
> The fear is towards the government that forces rest of us to accept something that we disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  A phobia is an extreme, irrational fear of something.  It does seem to be a major part of the "tRumpkin experience".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing extreme or irrational about knowing someone choosing to be attracted to the same sex is abnormal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid thing to say.
Click to expand...


What's stupid is thinking it isn't true.


----------



## Crepitus

Conservative65 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't.
> 
> However phobias are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phobia is fear.
> 
> Nobody fears LGBTQ.
> 
> The fear is towards the government that forces rest of us to accept something that we disgust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  A phobia is an extreme, irrational fear of something.  It does seem to be a major part of the "tRumpkin experience".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing extreme or irrational about knowing someone choosing to be attracted to the same sex is abnormal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's stupid is thinking it isn't true.
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## Conservative65

Crepitus said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phobia is fear.
> 
> Nobody fears LGBTQ.
> 
> The fear is towards the government that forces rest of us to accept something that we disgust.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  A phobia is an extreme, irrational fear of something.  It does seem to be a major part of the "tRumpkin experience".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing extreme or irrational about knowing someone choosing to be attracted to the same sex is abnormal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stupid thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's stupid is thinking it isn't true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...


Thanks for proving you're just genetically stupid.


----------



## OnePercenter

Deno said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liberal in that I believe that Working Americans should be paid a living wage, AND I walk the walk. Does that make me a "freak of nature?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nature dictates we earn as much as we are able to……
> 
> If you are contrary to nature, it stands to reason you are a freak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Employers dictate how much you earn. Are you saying employers are nature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We determine our own fate with our abilities and choices….
> 
> You don’t have to work for peanuts unless you’re a tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *We determine our own fate with our abilities and choices….*
> 
> Employers dictate how much you earn.
> 
> *You don’t have to work for peanuts unless you’re a tard.*
> 
> Employers dictate how much you earn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It has got to suck to be as stupid as you...…
> 
> Who dictates who your employer is?
Click to expand...


That's not what you wrote, 

You wrote:

*We determine our own fate with our abilities and choices….*

and

*You don’t have to work for peanuts unless you’re a tard.*
:


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WillPower said:


> Now if I saw him recruiting a young boy, things would change very quickly between him and me.


And hopefully,he will do the same, if he sees you recruiting a young girl.


----------



## Deno

OnePercenter said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nature dictates we earn as much as we are able to……
> 
> If you are contrary to nature, it stands to reason you are a freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Employers dictate how much you earn. Are you saying employers are nature?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We determine our own fate with our abilities and choices….
> 
> You don’t have to work for peanuts unless you’re a tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *We determine our own fate with our abilities and choices….*
> 
> Employers dictate how much you earn.
> 
> *You don’t have to work for peanuts unless you’re a tard.*
> 
> Employers dictate how much you earn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It has got to suck to be as stupid as you...…
> 
> Who dictates who your employer is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what you wrote,
> 
> You wrote:
> 
> *We determine our own fate with our abilities and choices….*
> 
> and
> 
> *You don’t have to work for peanuts unless you’re a tard.*
> :
Click to expand...




Tards like yourself will always find an excuse for failure.....

The man just keeps you down....

You have no control over your own destiny….

It’s always somebody else’s fault.

Get a FLUCKING CLUE…..

Excluding illness,

We are all responsible for where we are at in life

due to the choices  we have made………

My wife was born on the floor of a shotgun house

and it went downhill from there until we met…

I also had a rough life as a child.

I lived in a house once that had rats and

roaches with a hole in the roof where I could

see the moon from my bed……..

We have made it to the top of the mountain…

With this said, I have no empathy what so ever

for a whining lazy excuse making pos like yourself…..


----------



## Coyote

No one forces anyone to do anything they don’t want to.  No special rights are given that don’t apply to everyone.

So why do care so obsessively people’s private lives?


----------



## Ame®icano

That's a man, baby...


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

The person who made this post has severe latent homosexual tendencies.....and no matter how many homophobic posts you make, it wont change what you did in band camp.....


----------



## impuretrash

I find faggy shit rather icky but didn't really sit around worrying about it until they went back on their promises to leave the kids alone when they started encouraging little boys to wear dresses and have surgeries to carve out a frankengina where their penis used to be.


----------



## skookerasbil

Most Americans by a huge margin think these trans gender people are mental cases. Doy.....wont be captured in any poll....obviously! People naturally understand the binary.

Sorry.....these people want to be accepted as being just like the next guy/girl. Never going to happen.


----------



## Dragonlady

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just kiss my ass?
Click to expand...


Seriously. What difference does it make in your life if you pretended they’re just like everyone else?


----------



## Rustic

LGBT people can think whatever they want, it’s their right. Where the the rub is they are control freaks because they insist on people that don’t agree with them... must agree with them.
Obviously I think it’s an mental disorder, And my family will never except it... Because of the way I’m raising them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Rustic said:


> And my family will never except it... Because of the way I’m raising them.


Of course thats stupid and wrong, and if your kids ever step outside the bubble of the little postage stamp sized world they live in with you, they will change their minds.


----------



## deanrd

A true mental disorder is conservatism.

If, after all this time, Republicans can't see how their leadership has screwed over their lives, they will never see it.  True lemmings.


----------



## Rustic

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And my family will never except it... Because of the way I’m raising them.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course thats stupid and wrong, and if your kids ever step outside the bubble of the little postage stamp sized world they live in with you, they will change their minds.
Click to expand...

lol
Na, not really


----------



## deanrd

Aletheia4u said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> It can be cause by all sorts of things. Environmental pollution and GMO's are something to look into.
Click to expand...

Republicans don't believe pollution is a threat.  

That's why they want to abolish the EPA.

GOP Legislator Introduces Bill to Abolish EPA


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Rustic said:


> Na, not really


Hmm,yes, most definitely.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Not funny like ha ha. Funny as in comically stupid.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Not funny like ha ha. Funny as in comically stupid.


Except you're wrong too. So cackle and dance and prance all you like.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Except you're wrong too. So cackle and dance and prance all you like.


Are you actually claiming you know what some children you know absolutely nothing about will believe when they become older and leave home? Am I framing this right?

That's just stupid and shows an amazing degree of smug self confidence that isn't even slightly justified.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Are you actually claiming you know what some children you know absolutely nothing about will believe when they become older and leave home?


Absolutely. It's more of a bet, really. Yes, as children leave the little ignorant, archaic bubble of their nest and go out into the world...meet new people at universities, join new careers, actually read books without pictures, unlike you guys...they tend to shed the outdated, idiotic old ideas (espoused by you fossil homophobes) and accept gay and trans people.  It's just a fact. You and the al gore fanboy up there are just sounding your death knells. Go on, get it all out of your systems.


----------



## Aletheia4u

deanrd said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> It can be cause by all sorts of things. Environmental pollution and GMO's are something to look into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't believe pollution is a threat.
> 
> That's why they want to abolish the EPA.
> 
> GOP Legislator Introduces Bill to Abolish EPA
Click to expand...

We Know that the EPA is a part of the swamp. Pres.Trump is being put under the pressure by Obama's Leftovers that are still in office. Not giving him enough time to think about it. You Dems goes around calling him antiscience everytime he thinks about investigating these corporations.

*Pruitt promised polluters EPA will value their profits over American lives*
Pruitt promised polluters EPA will value their profits over American lives | Dana Nuccitelli

*EPA Cleans House After Obama-Era Advisers Pocket $77 Million in Grants*
EPA Cleans House After Obama-Era Advisers Pocket $77 Million in Grants - American Experiment


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Absolutely. It's more of a bet, really. Yes, as children leave the little ignorant, archaic bubble of their nest and go out into the world...meet new people at universities, join new careers, actually read books without pictures, unlike you guys...they tend to shed the outdated, idiotic old ideas (espoused by you fossil homophobes) and accept gay and trans people. It's just a fact. You and the al gore fanboy up there are just sounding your death knells. Go on, get it all out of your systems.


Oh, I see. So you really don't _know _what someone will believe years from now. You just _believe_, based on your own biases and hopes, someone will grow up thinking, as you apparently do, that this current fad (more of a psychosis) in the Western world will take hold and become a world wide "truth"? 

Well it hasn't over the past several thousand years of human behavior but you probably believe everyone is like you and behaves as you do.


----------



## deanrd

Aletheia4u said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> It can be cause by all sorts of things. Environmental pollution and GMO's are something to look into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't believe pollution is a threat.
> 
> That's why they want to abolish the EPA.
> 
> GOP Legislator Introduces Bill to Abolish EPA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We Know that the EPA is a part of the swamp. Pres.Trump is being put under the pressure by Obama's Leftovers that are still in office. Not giving him enough time to think about it. You Dems goes around calling him antiscience everytime he thinks about investigating these corporations.
> 
> *Pruitt promised polluters EPA will value their profits over American lives*
> Pruitt promised polluters EPA will value their profits over American lives | Dana Nuccitelli
> 
> *EPA Cleans House After Obama-Era Advisers Pocket $77 Million in Grants*
> EPA Cleans House After Obama-Era Advisers Pocket $77 Million in Grants - American Experiment
Click to expand...

OMG!
 The heritage foundation. 
Is’t it bizarre  the way Republicans keep screaming that Obama and Hillary and other Democrats have committed all these crimes?
 And for the last two years they have had complete and total control over the government. And with all that those resources at their disposal they couldn’t find any wrongdoing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> So you really don't _know _what someone will believe years from now.


A unique individual? Correct, I don't. But I know the trend. And you do too, which is why you are whining like a little bitch.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> A unique individual? Correct, I don't. But I know the trend. And you do too, which is why you are whining like a little bitch.


If you think the trend is towards open unqualified acceptance of whatever Kool Aid the LGBTQ zealots are preaching then you are even dumber and a bigger clown than I already though you were. And that's saying a lot.

And if you mean by a "unique individual" someone who is uniquely obnoxious, dimwitted and
without exception on the wrong end of every issue then I agree. That you are.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> A unique individual? Correct, I don't. But I know the trend. And you do too, which is why you are whining like a little bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think the trend is towards open unqualified acceptance of whatever Kool Aid the LGBTQ zealots are preaching
> then you are even dumber and a bigger clown than I already though you were. And that's saying a lot.
Click to expand...

Better check the scoreboard. Your whining and pearl clutching is the death knell of an old fetish. Your kids won't be saddled by it. Nor will any of you be remembered on the topic, save for your intransigence and hate.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Better check the scoreboard. Your whining and pearl clutching is the death knell of an old fetish. Your kids won't be saddled by it. Nor will any of you be remembered on the topic, save for your intransigence and hate.


You've said nothing to change my mind or anyone else's. There is no "scoreboard" dumb ass!
Just a backlash when the LBGTQ zealots try to overstep the reasonable bounds of
society as it is.

So how long have you been queer?


----------



## Rustic

Socialism is all about passing shit on to future generations... And controlling those you disagree with


----------



## Aletheia4u

deanrd said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> It can be cause by all sorts of things. Environmental pollution and GMO's are something to look into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't believe pollution is a threat.
> 
> That's why they want to abolish the EPA.
> 
> GOP Legislator Introduces Bill to Abolish EPA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We Know that the EPA is a part of the swamp. Pres.Trump is being put under the pressure by Obama's Leftovers that are still in office. Not giving him enough time to think about it. You Dems goes around calling him antiscience everytime he thinks about investigating these corporations.
> 
> *Pruitt promised polluters EPA will value their profits over American lives*
> Pruitt promised polluters EPA will value their profits over American lives | Dana Nuccitelli
> 
> *EPA Cleans House After Obama-Era Advisers Pocket $77 Million in Grants*
> EPA Cleans House After Obama-Era Advisers Pocket $77 Million in Grants - American Experiment
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!
> The heritage foundation.
> Is’t it bizarre  the way Republicans keep screaming that Obama and Hillary and other Democrats have committed all these crimes?
> And for the last two years they have had complete and total control over the government. And with all that those resources at their disposal they couldn’t find any wrongdoing.
Click to expand...

Isn't that something. All of this time, and he is still unable to have that wall built. I wonder why? Is it because Obama still has his leftover on Capitol Hill?  Everytime when Pres.Trump publicly announces who he is going to fire. Soros' minions start shouting out that his administration is in disarray. Then tries to threaten those that he appointed. But when Obama fires anyone.....

*Obama's Military Coup Purges 197 Officers In Five Years*
Obama's Military Coup Purges 197 Officers In Five Years | Investor's Business Daily


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> You've said nothing to change my mind or anyone else's. T


Who gives a shit if a moron like you changes your mind? Other people do and have, as shown by every measure. And, really, it's largely due to new people (we call them our children) growing up and leaving behind the religious fetishes and closet gay self loathing of people like you .

You're a fool and you are wrong by every measure. You are on the wrong side of history, by every measure. Your bigotry and prejudice is on the wane in our society, by every measure. Dang that must sting, for a little baby like you who insist the opposite is true . I can certainly understand why you are in a constant state of rabid agitation.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

WOW! _Raw nerve alert! _

The irony is I still support the right of gay people to go through life without being hassled or discriminated against, though I'm sure I don't reach your level of unquestioned allegiance to your zealot's standards...even in spite of your prickish behavior
and smug name calling, speaking of hysterical peal clutching theatrics!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


Bigotry and ignorance are mental disorders. And unlike LGBTQ people , it is a choice.


----------



## Aletheia4u

Rustic said:


> Socialism is all about passing shit on to future generations... And controlling those you disagree with


It means to enjoy life to the fullest why we are here. All work and no play, makes a person dull. A fools money makes everyone happy.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> The irony is I still support the right of gay people to go through life without being hassled or discriminated against


Good. And that is because of the efforts of people to make that happen, not because you suddenly found this enlightenment in your iron age fairy tale. So...you're welcome!


----------



## EvilCat Breath

This gay certainly had a mental disorder. 

KTLA Anchor Chris Burrous Died from Overdose on Crystal Meth

He died for it.  At least he went happy.   Two rocks of meth and a fist in his ass.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Good. And that is because of the efforts of people to make that happen, not because you suddenly found this enlightenment in your iron age fairy tale. So...you're welcome!


It's certainly not because of strident asses like yourself! It's because it's the right thing to do.

If anything people like you retard progress between classes of citizens. You drive people away, not towards your cause, not that you seem to care.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Tipsycatlover said:


> This gay certainly had a mental disorder.
> 
> KTLA Anchor Chris Burrous Died from Overdose on Crystal Meth
> 
> He died for it. At least he went happy. Two rocks of meth and a fist in his ass.


Ughhh! What a disgusting end to his disgusting end!


----------



## bodecea

Aletheia4u said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> It can be cause by all sorts of things. Environmental pollution and GMO's are something to look into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't believe pollution is a threat.
> 
> That's why they want to abolish the EPA.
> 
> GOP Legislator Introduces Bill to Abolish EPA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We Know that the EPA is a part of the swamp. Pres.Trump is being put under the pressure by Obama's Leftovers that are still in office. Not giving him enough time to think about it. You Dems goes around calling him antiscience everytime he thinks about investigating these corporations.
> 
> *Pruitt promised polluters EPA will value their profits over American lives*
> Pruitt promised polluters EPA will value their profits over American lives | Dana Nuccitelli
> 
> *EPA Cleans House After Obama-Era Advisers Pocket $77 Million in Grants*
> EPA Cleans House After Obama-Era Advisers Pocket $77 Million in Grants - American Experiment
Click to expand...

There should be an experiment as to how effective the EPA is...or isn't.  Take away its powers....in red states.  Let's watch the experiment proceed.


----------



## Meathead

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Bigotry and ignorance are mental disorders. And unlike LGBTQ people , it is a choice.
Click to expand...

Getting a fist up his ass was a choice, at least for this LGBTQ.


----------



## Aletheia4u

[/QUOTE]
There should be an experiment as to how effective the EPA is...or isn't.  Take away its powers....in red states.  Let's watch the experiment proceed.[/QUOTE]
I wish that it can be done. That will be a peers review that will show the truth. But Monsanto doesn't allows anyone to do a peers review on their products, except for universities that they has been funding over the years.

*Pruitt's EPA Defending Monsanto's Glyphosate Herbicides*
Pruitt's EPA Defending Monsanto's Glyphosate Herbicides


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Grampa Murked U said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't.
> 
> However phobias are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As in phobias of REALITY? Like thinking you are a man when you're really a woman?
Click to expand...

You should do some reading on the subject. It's a little complicated. Can you handle complicated?


----------



## danielpalos

i don't mind if my girlfriends keep their girlfriends.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Developmental disorders....Not right, not wrong...But also *not deserving of any special societal dispensation*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.  They should be treated the same as anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said they should be treated differently. I implied they should be treated. Just like people with other diseases or disorders.
Click to expand...

Then you agree that they should be allowed to marry the person who they love ?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

boedicca said:


> I don't care about the sexual kinks of consenting adults as long as they don't expect me to observe or to subsidize them.


Then stay out of those gay bars and away from pride parades


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Developmental disorders....Not right, not wrong...But also not deserving of any special societal dispensation.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is the LGBTQ political movement demands special accommodations and deference. And it bullies and attacks anyone who will not knuckle under.
> Jordan Peterson call tell you what happens when you decide not to capitulate to bullies.
Click to expand...

Oh yes, there is that "special treatment" crap again. Let me ask a couple of  questions

Gays sued to win the right to marry the one who they love just like heterosexuals.  They have equality. How is that special?
Laws have been passed to prohibit discrimination in housing, employment and public accommodations. Yes, they were passed to protect LGBT people   but they apply equally to everyone. A gay person cant discriminate against a straight person either. Where is the special treatment?


----------



## boedicca

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about the sexual kinks of consenting adults as long as they don't expect me to observe or to subsidize them.
> 
> 
> 
> Then stay out of those gay bars and away from pride parades
Click to expand...



It's so depressing to contemplate that you think this is witty.


----------



## Oddball

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Developmental disorders....Not right, not wrong...But also not deserving of any special societal dispensation.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is the LGBTQ political movement demands special accommodations and deference. And it bullies and attacks anyone who will not knuckle under.
> Jordan Peterson call tell you what happens when you decide not to capitulate to bullies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, there is that "special treatment" crap again. Let me ask a couple of  questions
> 
> Gays sued to win the right to marry the one who they love just like heterosexuals.  They have equality. How is that special?
> Laws have been passed to prohibit discrimination in housing, employment and public accommodations. Yes, they were passed to protect LGBT people   but they apply equally to everyone. A gay person cant discriminate against a straight person either. Where is the special treatment?
Click to expand...

Bullshit...Gays sued for the *privilege* of getting state-issued marriage licenses...Statutory marriage is a _*privilege*_, not a right...Were it a right, you wouldn't need a license.

But you ignoramus clowns are so blinded by your *GIBSMEDATS!*, that you idiotically sued to gain equal servitude rather than demanding your natural rights under common law.

Legal Dictionary - Law.com


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Oddball said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Developmental disorders....Not right, not wrong...But also not deserving of any special societal dispensation.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is the LGBTQ political movement demands special accommodations and deference. And it bullies and attacks anyone who will not knuckle under.
> Jordan Peterson call tell you what happens when you decide not to capitulate to bullies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes, there is that "special treatment" crap again. Let me ask a couple of  questions
> 
> Gays sued to win the right to marry the one who they love just like heterosexuals.  They have equality. How is that special?
> Laws have been passed to prohibit discrimination in housing, employment and public accommodations. Yes, they were passed to protect LGBT people   but they apply equally to everyone. A gay person cant discriminate against a straight person either. Where is the special treatment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit...Gays sued for the *privilege* of getting state-issued marriage licenses...Statutory marriage is a _*privilege*_, not a right...Were it a right, you wouldn't need a license.
> 
> But you ignoramus clowns are so blinded by your *GIBSMEDATS!*, that you idiotically sued to gain equal servitude rather than demanding your natural rights under common law.
> 
> Legal Dictionary - Law.com
Click to expand...

I've tried to school you on your bullshit before but apparently you are unable to benefit from education. Once again, the issue of right vs. privilege is irrelevant as is the issue of state licenses . They are red herring fallacies to  distract from the real issue which is equality vs. discrimination. The fact is that heterosexuals were able to take for granted the right ( or privilege or whatever  the fuck you want to call it) while gays could not. Yes it is that simple.


----------



## Oddball

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I've tried to school you on you bullshit before but apparently you are unable to benefit from education. Once again, the issue of right vs. privilege is irrelevant as is the issue of state licenses . They are red herring fallacies to  distract from the real issue which is equality vs. discrimination. The fact is that heterosexuals were able to take for granted the right ( or privilege or whatever  the fuck you want to call it) while gays could not. Yes it is that simple.


You can't school me on jack shit, poofboi....I've studied statutory marriage, along with a lot of other sneaky shit The State does to con you into making them a "partner" in your private affairs, for decades.

You're a fool's fool...So  willingly ignorant that you don't even know that you don't know.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Then stay out of those gay bars and away from pride parades


Pride parades are public functions!  What other rights would you like people to just forgo, besides freedom of movement, so gays can have their way?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Oddball said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried to school you on you bullshit before but apparently you are unable to benefit from education. Once again, the issue of right vs. privilege is irrelevant as is the issue of state licenses . They are red herring fallacies to  distract from the real issue which is equality vs. discrimination. The fact is that heterosexuals were able to take for granted the right ( or privilege or whatever  the fuck you want to call it) while gays could not. Yes it is that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't school me on jack shit, poofboi....I've studied statutory marriage, along with a lot of other sneaky shit The State does to con you into making them a "partner" in your private affairs, for decades.
> 
> You're a fool's fool...So  willingly ignorant that you don't even know that you don't know.
Click to expand...

You're still avoiding the central issue because you don't have an answer to it. You throw as much dung at the wall as you can to see what sticks. No matter what you know or think you know about marriage it does not change the fact that gays had been denied equal protection under the law and due process, and the states could not come up with a compelling state interest or even a rational basis for doing so


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then stay out of those gay bars and away from pride parades
> 
> 
> 
> Pride parades are public functions!  What other rights would you like people to just forgo, besides freedom of movement, so gays can have their way?
Click to expand...

Nice try but I didn't say that you don't have aright to go. I"m only suggesting that you choose not to go if they offend you so.


----------



## Oddball

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried to school you on you bullshit before but apparently you are unable to benefit from education. Once again, the issue of right vs. privilege is irrelevant as is the issue of state licenses . They are red herring fallacies to  distract from the real issue which is equality vs. discrimination. The fact is that heterosexuals were able to take for granted the right ( or privilege or whatever  the fuck you want to call it) while gays could not. Yes it is that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't school me on jack shit, poofboi....I've studied statutory marriage, along with a lot of other sneaky shit The State does to con you into making them a "partner" in your private affairs, for decades.
> 
> You're a fool's fool...So  willingly ignorant that you don't even know that you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still avoiding the central issue because you don't have an answer to it. You throw as much dung at the wall as you can to see what sticks. No matter what you know or think you know about marriage it does not change the fact that gays had been denied equal protection under the law and due process, and the states could not come up with a compelling state interest or even a rational basis for doing so
Click to expand...

The central issue is that you are a stupid bootlicking fool, who has a horrible case of Stockholm syndrome...The State is not your friend, idjit.

But you are today's proud awardee...


----------



## yidnar

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


 this gerbil thinks that trannys [democrats] are insane and dangerous !


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Nice try but I didn't say that you don't have aright to go. I"m only suggesting that you choose not to go if they offend you so.


No. Everyone has a right to stare at the perverts on parade and after living in the Bay Area for decades I know full well
what parts of the gay community are features of such parades...the most flamboyant and most anxious to shock the straights.
What I'm saying is traffic is shut down, entire blocks are cordoned off, everything comes to a halt when these parades are given permission to take over a good bit of a city like San Francisco. And people who aren't fans of those flaunting their deviancy (with all due respect, that's who the parades are for...the deviants within the gay community) you are forced to leave town or simply become a shut in for that day.

It's easy not to enter a gay bar. Not so easy to avoid a gay parade. It's a tiny minority bullying
a much larger population.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Oddball said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried to school you on you bullshit before but apparently you are unable to benefit from education. Once again, the issue of right vs. privilege is irrelevant as is the issue of state licenses . They are red herring fallacies to  distract from the real issue which is equality vs. discrimination. The fact is that heterosexuals were able to take for granted the right ( or privilege or whatever  the fuck you want to call it) while gays could not. Yes it is that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't school me on jack shit, poofboi....I've studied statutory marriage, along with a lot of other sneaky shit The State does to con you into making them a "partner" in your private affairs, for decades.
> 
> You're a fool's fool...So  willingly ignorant that you don't even know that you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still avoiding the central issue because you don't have an answer to it. You throw as much dung at the wall as you can to see what sticks. No matter what you know or think you know about marriage it does not change the fact that gays had been denied equal protection under the law and due process, and the states could not come up with a compelling state interest or even a rational basis for doing so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The central issue is that you are a stupid bootlicking fool, who has a horrible case of Stockholm syndrome...The State is not your friend, idjit.
> 
> But you are today's proud awardee...
> 
> View attachment 247417
Click to expand...


Thank you.....for admitting that you cannot deal with the issue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Oddball said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried to school you on you bullshit before but apparently you are unable to benefit from education. Once again, the issue of right vs. privilege is irrelevant as is the issue of state licenses . They are red herring fallacies to  distract from the real issue which is equality vs. discrimination. The fact is that heterosexuals were able to take for granted the right ( or privilege or whatever  the fuck you want to call it) while gays could not. Yes it is that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't school me on jack shit, poofboi....I've studied statutory marriage, along with a lot of other sneaky shit The State does to con you into making them a "partner" in your private affairs, for decades.
> 
> You're a fool's fool...So  willingly ignorant that you don't even know that you don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're still avoiding the central issue because you don't have an answer to it. You throw as much dung at the wall as you can to see what sticks. No matter what you know or think you know about marriage it does not change the fact that gays had been denied equal protection under the law and due process, and the states could not come up with a compelling state interest or even a rational basis for doing so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The central issue is that you are a stupid bootlicking fool, who has a horrible case of Stockholm syndrome...The State is not your friend, idjit.
> 
> But you are today's proud awardee...
> 
> View attachment 247417
Click to expand...

Straw man fallacy! I never took a position on the issue of whether or not gov. should issue licenses. My argument has been that if they issue to to hetero couples they must issue them to gay couples. Plain and simple but apparently lost on you.


----------



## Oddball

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Straw man fallacy! I never took a position on the issue of whether or not gov. should issue licenses. My argument has been that if they issue to to hetero couples they must issue them to gay couples. Plain and simple but apparently lost on you.


Then you've already sold your soul in the first place...Sucks to be you.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Oddball said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Straw man fallacy! I never took a position on the issue of whether or not gov. should issue licenses. My argument has been that if they issue to to hetero couples they must issue them to gay couples. Plain and simple but apparently lost on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you've already sold your soul in the first place...Sucks to be you.
Click to expand...

Really ? Sucks to be me?  

YOU think that supporting equality means selling your soul to the devil. ? How fucking ridiculous! I much rather be me


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Oddball said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Straw man fallacy! I never took a position on the issue of whether or not gov. should issue licenses. My argument has been that if they issue to to hetero couples they must issue them to gay couples. Plain and simple but apparently lost on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you've already sold your soul in the first place...Sucks to be you.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

danielpalos said:


> i don't mind if my girlfriends keep their girlfriends.



Do you  mind if your boyfriends keeps their boyfriends?


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

My take is that same sex marriage should be abolished. It's an abomination, especially between two married gay males who adopt children. All the want to adopt them for is to be their rape toys.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

White_MAGA_Man said:


> My take is that same sex marriage should be abolished. It's an abomination, especially between two married gay males who adopt children. All the want to adopt them for is to be their rape toys.


You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Just the T and Q deviants.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is that same sex marriage should be abolished. It's an abomination, especially between two married gay males who adopt children. All the want to adopt them for is to be their rape toys.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.
Click to expand...

I listen to God! You are a bigoted Magaphobe! You should embrace the Bible or be subjected to conversion therapy.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

AvgGuyIA said:


> Just the T and Q deviants.


That's very enlightened of you


----------



## Deno

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?




Homos and lesbos are born that way.....

They can't help it...…..


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

White_MAGA_Man said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is that same sex marriage should be abolished. It's an abomination, especially between two married gay males who adopt children. All the want to adopt them for is to be their rape toys.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listen to God! You are a bigoted Magaphobe! You should embrace the Bible or be subjected to conversion therapy.
Click to expand...

Really? My, my  you are really far out there. Do you know what the constitution is and that this is a secular Constitutional Republic? Do you hate that about America?  Please tell me, what should I be converted to?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Deno said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homos and lesbos are born that way.....
> 
> They can't help it...…..
Click to expand...

Nor, for the most part , do they want to except for the torment that they endure at the hands of the bigots.


----------



## Rustic

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is that same sex marriage should be abolished. It's an abomination, especially between two married gay males who adopt children. All the want to adopt them for is to be their rape toys.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.
Click to expand...

Political correctness makes you sound like a pussy whipped bitch


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Rustic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is that same sex marriage should be abolished. It's an abomination, especially between two married gay males who adopt children. All the want to adopt them for is to be their rape toys.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political correctness makes you sound like a pussy whipped bitch
Click to expand...

I'm not promoting political correctness. I am promoting equality and social justice. Deal with it.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is that same sex marriage should be abolished. It's an abomination, especially between two married gay males who adopt children. All the want to adopt them for is to be their rape toys.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listen to God! You are a bigoted Magaphobe! You should embrace the Bible or be subjected to conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? My, my  you are really far out there. Do you know what the constitution is and that this is a secular Constitutional Republic? Do you hate that about America?  Please tell me, what should I be converted to?
Click to expand...

You should be converted to a heterosexual man who's embraced Jesus Christ as your savior!


----------



## sparky

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is that same sex marriage should be abolished. It's an abomination, especially between two married gay males who adopt children. All the want to adopt them for is to be their rape toys.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political correctness makes you sound like a pussy whipped bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not promoting political correctness. I am promoting equality and social justice. Deal with it.
Click to expand...



What you want is respect for an opinion ,  which means the rest of the world needs to respect it

You've a better chance of getting hit by a meteor PP

~S~


----------



## Marion Morrison

Sometimes yes and sometimes no.


----------



## Marion Morrison

The transgenders, they got serious problems. 40% end up committing suicide.


----------



## Oddball

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Straw man fallacy! I never took a position on the issue of whether or not gov. should issue licenses. My argument has been that if they issue to to hetero couples they must issue them to gay couples. Plain and simple but apparently lost on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you've already sold your soul in the first place...Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really ? Sucks to be me?
> 
> YOU think that supporting equality means selling your soul to the devil. ? How fucking ridiculous! I much rather be me
Click to expand...

You want equality in subservience to The State, rube....You see it as a benefactor, when it has historically been the greatest oppressor and egregious violator of natural rights of any entity ever devised.

You are fool enough to believe that that your rights are dispensed to you from on high, like so much porridge at the orphanage.

So fuck you too, slave.


----------



## sparky

White_MAGA_Man said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is that same sex marriage should be abolished. It's an abomination, especially between two married gay males who adopt children. All the want to adopt them for is to be their rape toys.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listen to God! You are a bigoted Magaphobe! You should embrace the Bible or be subjected to conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? My, my  you are really far out there. Do you know what the constitution is and that this is a secular Constitutional Republic? Do you hate that about America?  Please tell me, what should I be converted to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be converted to a heterosexual man who's embraced Jesus Christ as your savior!
Click to expand...


how embraced....?

~S~


----------



## Marion Morrison

TPP just wants young boys like that creepy old man on Family Guy.


----------



## deanrd

Aletheia4u said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism is all about passing shit on to future generations... And controlling those you disagree with
> 
> 
> 
> It means to enjoy life to the fullest why we are here. All work and no play, makes a person dull. A fools money makes everyone happy.
Click to expand...

I love this animated gif in your signature line:






Especially when you consider the reality of what is actually going on:


----------



## Deno

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Deno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homos and lesbos are born that way.....
> 
> They can't help it...…..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor, for the most part , do they want to except for the torment that they endure at the hands of the bigots.
Click to expand...



I agree with you here......


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

White_MAGA_Man said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is that same sex marriage should be abolished. It's an abomination, especially between two married gay males who adopt children. All the want to adopt them for is to be their rape toys.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listen to God! You are a bigoted Magaphobe! You should embrace the Bible or be subjected to conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? My, my  you are really far out there. Do you know what the constitution is and that this is a secular Constitutional Republic? Do you hate that about America?  Please tell me, what should I be converted to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be converted to a heterosexual man who's embraced Jesus Christ as your savior!
Click to expand...


I am a heterosexual man you idiot! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky

Marion Morrison said:


> The transgenders, they got serious problems. 40% end up committing suicide.



because they're not accepted, or can;t accept themselves?



Oddball said:


> You want equality in subservience to The State, rube....You see it as a benefactor, when it has historically been the greatest oppressor and egregious violator of natural rights of any entity ever devised.



Really?

One would think human rights to be advocated universally ,via natural law, than that of gub'mit divinity

But then that's no fun is it?  

~S~


----------



## sparky

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is that same sex marriage should be abolished. It's an abomination, especially between two married gay males who adopt children. All the want to adopt them for is to be their rape toys.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listen to God! You are a bigoted Magaphobe! You should embrace the Bible or be subjected to conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? My, my  you are really far out there. Do you know what the constitution is and that this is a secular Constitutional Republic? Do you hate that about America?  Please tell me, what should I be converted to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be converted to a heterosexual man who's embraced Jesus Christ as your savior!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a heterosexual man you idiot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


braggard......that an a dime might get ya a cup 'o joe here PP.....~S~


----------



## Oddball

sparky said:


> Really?
> 
> One would think human rights to be advocated universally ,via natural law, than that of gub'mit divinity
> 
> But then that's no fun is it?
> 
> ~S~


Not the monnbats, mi amigo.....Not the moonbats.


----------



## toobfreak

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?




BY DEFINITION, any person identifying with being the opposite sex or being attracted to the same sex is UNNATURAL, not how nature intended, because we would die as a species if everyone were that way!  BY DEFINITION, that it a mental illness, a perversion, an aberration, a deviance, hence the word PERVERT or DEVIANT, and we USED to try to treat these people except for political pressure, special interest groups and the fact that none of the treatments ever worked.  The "cure" was as bad or worse than the disease.  So now we pretend they are just an "alternate lifestyle."


----------



## sparky

Oddball said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> One would think human rights to be advocated universally ,via natural law, than that of gub'mit divinity
> 
> But then that's no fun is it?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> Not the monnbats, mi amigo.....Not the moonbats.
Click to expand...



We cornered the market on moonbats mi_ extraño_ amigo , it's part of our cultrual charm

I'll agree to their right to exist, not to their right to impose themselves as anything more 

~S~


----------



## sparky

toobfreak said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BY DEFINITION, any person identifying with being the opposite sex or being attracted to the same sex is UNNATURAL, not how nature intended, because we would die as a species if everyone were that way!  BY DEFINITION, that it a mental illness, a perversion, an aberration, a deviance, hence the word PERVERT or DEVIANT, and we USED to try to treat these people except for political pressure, special interest groups and the fact that none of the treatments ever worked.  The "cure" was as bad or worse than the disease.  So now we pretend they are just an "alternate lifestyle."
Click to expand...


Is this a bad time to admit i like to watch dogs pee.....?

~S~


----------



## Oddball

sparky said:


> We cornered the market on moonbats mi_ extraño_ amigo , it's part of our cultrual charm
> 
> I'll agree to their right to exist, not to their right to impose themselves as anything more
> 
> ~S~


I'm against The State issuing licenses of any kind.....It presumes that all the rights belong to them, to hand out to whomsoever they like.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


/——/ I consider the LGBTQ community to be a bunch of opprotunists cashing in on a fad. It’s also a way Libs undermine our social fabric.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Oddball said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Straw man fallacy! I never took a position on the issue of whether or not gov. should issue licenses. My argument has been that if they issue to to hetero couples they must issue them to gay couples. Plain and simple but apparently lost on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you've already sold your soul in the first place...Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really ? Sucks to be me?
> 
> YOU think that supporting equality means selling your soul to the devil. ? How fucking ridiculous! I much rather be me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want equality in subservience to The State, rube....You see it as a benefactor, when it has historically been the greatest oppressor and egregious violator of natural rights of any entity ever devised.
> 
> You are fool enough to believe that that your rights are dispensed to you from on high, like so much porridge at the orphanage.
> 
> So fuck you too, slave.
Click to expand...

Feel free to keep foolishly blathering about your fear and hatred of the state until you turn blue. It is just a continuation of your straw man fallacy where to try to shoot down an argument that I am not making in order to avoid the point that I am making. That point being is that whatever the role ok government is in relation to marriage , same sex and opposite sex couples must be treated alike . You don't think so but you don't have the guts or honesty  to admit it, so you just put all of this extraneous crap out there to obfuscate the issue.


----------



## Rustic

deanrd said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism is all about passing shit on to future generations... And controlling those you disagree with
> 
> 
> 
> It means to enjoy life to the fullest why we are here. All work and no play, makes a person dull. A fools money makes everyone happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love this animated gif in your signature line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when you consider the reality of what is actually going on:
Click to expand...

...And still no Russian connection


----------



## Oddball

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Feel free to keep foolishly blathering about your fear and hatred of the state until you turn blue. It is just a continuation of your straw man fallacy where to try to shoot down an argument that I am not making in order to avoid the point that I am making. That point being is that whatever the role ok government is in relation to marriage , same sex and opposite sex couples must be treated alike . You don't think so but you don't have the guts or honesty  to admit it, so you just put all of this extraneous crap out there to obfuscate the issue.


Well, we all know who your daddy is, peasant.....Now lick those boots until you can see your face in them.


----------



## Ame®icano

deanrd said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism is all about passing shit on to future generations... And controlling those you disagree with
> 
> 
> 
> It means to enjoy life to the fullest why we are here. All work and no play, makes a person dull. A fools money makes everyone happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love this animated gif in your signature line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when you consider the reality of what is actually going on:
Click to expand...


What that has to do with this thread?


----------



## Ame®icano

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is that same sex marriage should be abolished. It's an abomination, especially between two married gay males who adopt children. All the want to adopt them for is to be their rape toys.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political correctness makes you sound like a pussy whipped bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not promoting political correctness. I am promoting equality and social justice. Deal with it.
Click to expand...


"social justice" 

LOL


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

sparky said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I listen to God! You are a bigoted Magaphobe! You should embrace the Bible or be subjected to conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? My, my  you are really far out there. Do you know what the constitution is and that this is a secular Constitutional Republic? Do you hate that about America?  Please tell me, what should I be converted to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be converted to a heterosexual man who's embraced Jesus Christ as your savior!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a heterosexual man you idiot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> braggard......that an a dime might get ya a cup 'o joe here PP.....~S~
Click to expand...

I'm stating a fact. I usually don't make a statement on my sexuality because to deny being gay just feeds and validate the bigotry, but sometimes someone says something so stupid that I have to respond. I'm not proud of being straight anymore than I am proud of being white. It's not an accomplishment. It's just who and what I am


----------



## Ame®icano

Marion Morrison said:


> The transgenders, they got serious problems. 40% end up committing suicide.


----------



## danielpalos

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't mind if my girlfriends keep their girlfriends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you  mind if your boyfriends keeps their boyfriends?
Click to expand...

boy friends are welcome to keep their boyfriends.


----------



## Rustic

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Straw man fallacy! I never took a position on the issue of whether or not gov. should issue licenses. My argument has been that if they issue to to hetero couples they must issue them to gay couples. Plain and simple but apparently lost on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you've already sold your soul in the first place...Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really ? Sucks to be me?
> 
> YOU think that supporting equality means selling your soul to the devil. ? How fucking ridiculous! I much rather be me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want equality in subservience to The State, rube....You see it as a benefactor, when it has historically been the greatest oppressor and egregious violator of natural rights of any entity ever devised.
> 
> You are fool enough to believe that that your rights are dispensed to you from on high, like so much porridge at the orphanage.
> 
> So fuck you too, slave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to keep foolishly blathering about your fear and hatred of the state until you turn blue. It is just a continuation of your straw man fallacy where to try to shoot down an argument that I am not making in order to avoid the point that I am making. That point being is that whatever the role ok government is in relation to marriage , same sex and opposite sex couples must be treated alike . You don't think so but you don't have the guts or honesty  to admit it, so you just put all of this extraneous crap out there to obfuscate the issue.
Click to expand...


----------



## Aletheia4u

deanrd said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Socialism is all about passing shit on to future generations... And controlling those you disagree with
> 
> 
> 
> It means to enjoy life to the fullest why we are here. All work and no play, makes a person dull. A fools money makes everyone happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love this animated gif in your signature line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when you consider the reality of what is actually going on:
Click to expand...

I don't know what you are talking about. But Hillary and Bill Clinton has ongoing investigations since the 90's. It is just that the media is not giving that much coverage on them. That is why Hillary has been walking around as if no one is doing anything about her illegal activities. The only reason why she is doing this? It is trying to get Pres.Trump's supporters upset. So they will try something foolish and get lock up. Then that will mean that Pres.Trump will have less voters to vote for him. Only problem why Roger Stone doesn't receives any sealed indictments? It is because he don't know how to go about it. Hillary knows a lot about international law. 

*Feds received whistleblower evidence in 2017 alleging Clinton Foundation wrongdoing*
Feds received whistleblower evidence in 2017 alleging Clinton Foundation wrongdoing

*FBI Now Investigating the Clinton Foundation*
FBI Now Investigating the Clinton Foundation

*Clinton Foundation investigated by Justice Department*
FBI reopens Clinton Foundation inquiry


*Not All Foreign-Influence Scandals Are Created Equal*
Chinese Illegally Donated to Bill Clinton Reelection Campaign. Media Downplayed. | National Review

*Chinese investors sue McAuliffe, Rodham over green-car investments*
Chinese investors sue McAuliffe, Rodham over green-car investments


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better check the scoreboard. Your whining and pearl clutching is the death knell of an old fetish. Your kids won't be saddled by it. Nor will any of you be remembered on the topic, save for your intransigence and hate.
> 
> 
> 
> You've said nothing to change my mind or anyone else's. There is no "scoreboard" dumb ass!
> Just a backlash when the LBGTQ zealots try to overstep the reasonable bounds of
> society as it is.
> 
> So how long have you been queer?
Click to expand...

Which is why we have a Constitution and its caselaw: to safeguard citizens from your ignorance, fear, bigotry, and hate – preventing you and other hateful rightwing bigots from seeking to disadvantage through force of law those whom you perceive to be ‘different,’ and those who dare dissent.

The Constitution protects the right of all Americans to self-determination, to express themselves as individuals, and to make personal, private decision about their lives absent unwarranted interference by the state.

Consequently, you and others on the authoritarian right are at complete liberty to practice your bigotry and hate, likewise safeguarded by the Constitution – with the understanding you may not codify your bigotry and hate in public laws and measures.

And no one wishes to ‘change your mind’ – a task clearly pointless and impossible, given the fact conservatives’ minds are rendered closed by their ignorance, fear, bigotry, and hate.


----------



## talksalot

Coyote said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  They should be treated the same as anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Demanding that we all bend to and pay for accommodating their developmental disorders isn't equal treatment, it's special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What special accommodations do they demand that aren’t available to everyone else?
Click to expand...

People being sued for not using the preferred pronoun.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

boedicca said:


> I don't care about the sexual kinks of consenting adults as long as they don't expect me to observe or to subsidize them.


A truly stupid, ignorant statement.


----------



## talksalot

Slade3200 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Do people choose to be depressed OCD stressed out schizophrenic or bipolar?
Click to expand...

No, nut they get the appropriate medical treatment to stop being depressed, OCD, stressed out, schizophrenic and bipolar.  Those conditions make you very unhappy and so does believing you're a woman trapped in a man's body or vice versa. Unfortunately, the medical profession thinks the cure for transgender ism? is to lop off body parts, flood the body with toxic foreign hormones and give up functioning genitals for something that looks like what a person seems to think they want to be.  
It's just craziness all around.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Rustic said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is that same sex marriage should be abolished. It's an abomination, especially between two married gay males who adopt children. All the want to adopt them for is to be their rape toys.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political correctness makes you sound like a pussy whipped bitch
Click to expand...

Ignorant nonsense.

The right to privacy, the right to self-determination, the right to due process of the law, and the right to equal protection of the law are not ‘political correctness.’

Again, those same rights safeguard your right as a stupid, ignorant, hateful conservative to be a moronic bigot, along with your fellow rightwing bigots and racists.

And no one is trying to change that, no one wants to change that; hence the myth of ‘political correctness.’ No one cares if you exhibit your fear, ignorance, stupidity, and hate.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is that same sex marriage should be abolished. It's an abomination, especially between two married gay males who adopt children. All the want to adopt them for is to be their rape toys.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political correctness makes you sound like a pussy whipped bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant nonsense.
> 
> The right to privacy, the right to self-determination, the right to due process of the law, and the right to equal protection of the law are not ‘political correctness.’
> 
> Again, those same rights safeguard your right as a stupid, ignorant, hateful conservative to be a moronic bigot, along with your fellow rightwing bigots and racists.
> 
> And no one is trying to change that, no one wants to change that; hence the myth of ‘political correctness.’ No one cares if you exhibit your fear, ignorance, stupidity, and hate.
Click to expand...


Word up brother! Word up!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustic

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is that same sex marriage should be abolished. It's an abomination, especially between two married gay males who adopt children. All the want to adopt them for is to be their rape toys.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political correctness makes you sound like a pussy whipped bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant nonsense.
> 
> The right to privacy, the right to self-determination, the right to due process of the law, and the right to equal protection of the law are not ‘political correctness.’
> 
> Again, those same rights safeguard your right as a stupid, ignorant, hateful conservative to be a moronic bigot, along with your fellow rightwing bigots and racists.
> 
> And no one is trying to change that, no one wants to change that; hence the myth of ‘political correctness.’ No one cares if you exhibit your fear, ignorance, stupidity, and hate.
Click to expand...

Political correctness is all about hate, and control


----------



## Ame®icano

talksalot said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  They should be treated the same as anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Demanding that we all bend to and pay for accommodating their developmental disorders isn't equal treatment, it's special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What special accommodations do they demand that aren’t available to everyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People being sued for not using the preferred pronoun.
Click to expand...


There is much more to that.

Ten years ago, trans issue was complete non-issue, and today it became one of the most important topics of this century, despite it's affecting only a tiny percentage of the population. And this issue is having politicians looking into forcing everyone else to adapt themselves to this mental disorder. And if you don't adapt voluntarily, they're going to force you by law. 

There you go, having schools, restaurants, shopping malls, public libraries, council buildings going to trouble and expense of building a third restroom, or reassigning existing ones to fit their needs.

There you go, left bashing anyone they perceive as being possible source of disagreement with them about transgender needs, even if they haven't done anything but disagree, because in their minds, it's "only matter of time". 

There you go, left is making a mockery of the female form, and the male form, if they're of the other sort. Women can't fairly compete in sports with women, because of disadvantages they're having against "wimmin". 

There you go, left is milking this transgender delusion to secure that job they're not qualified for, but insist of having because you can't "discriminate". Then, they will spend half of time off sick, with "wimmin issues" anyway.  

And a million other reasons. None of them pertaining to the choice of attire or sexual partner.


----------



## Slade3200

talksalot said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Do people choose to be depressed OCD stressed out schizophrenic or bipolar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, nut they get the appropriate medical treatment to stop being depressed, OCD, stressed out, schizophrenic and bipolar.  Those conditions make you very unhappy and so does believing you're a woman trapped in a man's body or vice versa. Unfortunately, the medical profession thinks the cure for transgender ism? is to lop off body parts, flood the body with toxic foreign hormones and give up functioning genitals for something that looks like what a person seems to think they want to be.
> It's just craziness all around.
Click to expand...

What cure or treatment do you suggest?


----------



## Coyote

talksalot said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  They should be treated the same as anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Demanding that we all bend to and pay for accommodating their developmental disorders isn't equal treatment, it's special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What special accommodations do they demand that aren’t available to everyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People being sued for not using the preferred pronoun.
Click to expand...

Anyone can sue for that reason.  How is that a special accommodation?


----------



## Coyote

boedicca said:


> I don't care about the sexual kinks of consenting adults as long as they don't expect me to observe or to subsidize them.


Who is holding a gun to your head and insisting you observe them?


----------



## Oddball

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The right to privacy, the right to self-determination, the right to due process of the law, and the right to equal protection of the law are not ‘political correctness.’
> 
> Again, those same rights safeguard your right as a stupid, ignorant, hateful conservative to be a moronic bigot, along with your fellow rightwing bigots and racists.
> 
> And no one is trying to change that, no one wants to change that; hence the myth of ‘political correctness.’ No one cares if you exhibit your fear, ignorance, stupidity, and hate.


----------



## talksalot

Coyote said:


> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.  They should be treated the same as anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Demanding that we all bend to and pay for accommodating their developmental disorders isn't equal treatment, it's special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What special accommodations do they demand that aren’t available to everyone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People being sued for not using the preferred pronoun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone can sue for that reason.  How is that a special accommodation?
Click to expand...

i couldn't because  I'm not "confused" or sexually ambiguous just like most normal people, so we don't have a case.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is that same sex marriage should be abolished. It's an abomination, especially between two married gay males who adopt children. All the want to adopt them for is to be their rape toys.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listen to God! You are a bigoted Magaphobe! You should embrace the Bible or be subjected to conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? My, my  you are really far out there. Do you know what the constitution is and that this is a secular Constitutional Republic? Do you hate that about America?  Please tell me, what should I be converted to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be converted to a heterosexual man who's embraced Jesus Christ as your savior!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a heterosexual man you idiot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I don't think so!


----------



## basquebromance

in the Middle Eastern country of Lebanon, the overwhelming majority consider being gay a mental disorder. Lebanon is considered the most liberal arab country.


----------



## sparky

Rustic said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is that same sex marriage should be abolished. It's an abomination, especially between two married gay males who adopt children. All the want to adopt them for is to be their rape toys.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political correctness makes you sound like a pussy whipped bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ignorant nonsense.
> 
> The right to privacy, the right to self-determination, the right to due process of the law, and the right to equal protection of the law are not ‘political correctness.’
> 
> Again, those same rights safeguard your right as a stupid, ignorant, hateful conservative to be a moronic bigot, along with your fellow rightwing bigots and racists.
> 
> And no one is trying to change that, no one wants to change that; hence the myth of ‘political correctness.’ No one cares if you exhibit your fear, ignorance, stupidity, and hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Political correctness is all about hate, and control
Click to expand...


More so many cloak their hate in the guise of political correctness.....~S~


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

White_MAGA_Man said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I listen to God! You are a bigoted Magaphobe! You should embrace the Bible or be subjected to conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? My, my  you are really far out there. Do you know what the constitution is and that this is a secular Constitutional Republic? Do you hate that about America?  Please tell me, what should I be converted to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be converted to a heterosexual man who's embraced Jesus Christ as your savior!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a heterosexual man you idiot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so!
Click to expand...

And I should give a flying fuck what you think?


----------



## Blues Man

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


I believe people are free to choose anything they want as long as it harms no one else

Want to do drugs?  Fine with me just don't commit a crime against another person

Want to have sex with a man, a woman, a trans fine with me just don't commit a crime against anther person

Life is short, too short and I for one will not prevent anyone else from being happy as long as they harm no one else


----------



## Ame®icano

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is that same sex marriage should be abolished. It's an abomination, especially between two married gay males who adopt children. All the want to adopt them for is to be their rape toys.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listen to God! You are a bigoted Magaphobe! You should embrace the Bible or be subjected to conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? My, my  you are really far out there. Do you know what the constitution is and that this is a secular Constitutional Republic? Do you hate that about America?  Please tell me, what should I be converted to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be converted to a heterosexual man who's embraced Jesus Christ as your savior!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a heterosexual man you idiot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Now, that's good example of politically motivated dyslalia.


----------



## boedicca

Coyote said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about the sexual kinks of consenting adults as long as they don't expect me to observe or to subsidize them.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is holding a gun to your head and insisting you observe them?
Click to expand...


If that's the best you've got, it sure ain't much.

Just sayin'.


----------



## caddo kid

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?




I agree with you; we should drug people that believe in religion


----------



## Oddball

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Which is why we have a Constitution and its caselaw: to safeguard citizens from your ignorance, fear, bigotry, and hate – preventing you and other hateful rightwing bigots from seeking to disadvantage through force of law those whom you perceive to be ‘different,’ and those who dare dissent.
> 
> The Constitution protects the right of all Americans to self-determination, to express themselves as individuals, and to make personal, private decision about their lives absent unwarranted interference by the state.
> 
> Consequently, you and others on the authoritarian right are at complete liberty to practice your bigotry and hate, likewise safeguarded by the Constitution – with the understanding you may not codify your bigotry and hate in public laws and measures.
> 
> And no one wishes to ‘change your mind’ – a task clearly pointless and impossible, given the fact conservatives’ minds are rendered closed by their ignorance, fear, bigotry, and hate.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Ame®icano said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I listen to God! You are a bigoted Magaphobe! You should embrace the Bible or be subjected to conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? My, my  you are really far out there. Do you know what the constitution is and that this is a secular Constitutional Republic? Do you hate that about America?  Please tell me, what should I be converted to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be converted to a heterosexual man who's embraced Jesus Christ as your savior!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a heterosexual man you idiot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, that's good example of politically motivated dyslalia.
Click to expand...


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listen to God! You are a bigoted Magaphobe! You should embrace the Bible or be subjected to conversion therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? My, my  you are really far out there. Do you know what the constitution is and that this is a secular Constitutional Republic? Do you hate that about America?  Please tell me, what should I be converted to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be converted to a heterosexual man who's embraced Jesus Christ as your savior!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a heterosexual man you idiot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I should give a flying fuck what you think?
Click to expand...

Yes, you should!


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Which is why we have a Constitution and its caselaw: to safeguard citizens from your ignorance, fear, bigotry, and hate – preventing you and other hateful rightwing bigots from seeking to disadvantage through force of law those whom you perceive to be ‘different,’ and those who dare dissent.
> 
> The Constitution protects the right of all Americans to self-determination, to express themselves as individuals, and to make personal, private decision about their lives absent unwarranted interference by the state.
> 
> Consequently, you and others on the authoritarian right are at complete liberty to practice your bigotry and hate, likewise safeguarded by the Constitution – with the understanding you may not codify your bigotry and hate in public laws and measures.
> 
> And no one wishes to ‘change your mind’ – a task clearly pointless and impossible, given the fact conservatives’ minds are rendered closed by their ignorance, fear, bigotry, and hate.


Quite a long winded diatribe filled with platitudes, shibboleths and other banalities. 
No one's Constitutional protections are being revoked so climb down off your little soapbox, angry monkey. 

Are all your posts so melodramatic and hollow?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

White_MAGA_Man said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? My, my  you are really far out there. Do you know what the constitution is and that this is a secular Constitutional Republic? Do you hate that about America?  Please tell me, what should I be converted to?
> 
> 
> 
> You should be converted to a heterosexual man who's embraced Jesus Christ as your savior!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a heterosexual man you idiot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I should give a flying fuck what you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you should!
Click to expand...

Hey look kid, I don't have time for your bigoted juvenile bullshit. Run along and come back when you have something of substance to contribute to the forum


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why we have a Constitution and its caselaw: to safeguard citizens from your ignorance, fear, bigotry, and hate – preventing you and other hateful rightwing bigots from seeking to disadvantage through force of law those whom you perceive to be ‘different,’ and those who dare dissent.
> 
> The Constitution protects the right of all Americans to self-determination, to express themselves as individuals, and to make personal, private decision about their lives absent unwarranted interference by the state.
> 
> Consequently, you and others on the authoritarian right are at complete liberty to practice your bigotry and hate, likewise safeguarded by the Constitution – with the understanding you may not codify your bigotry and hate in public laws and measures.
> 
> And no one wishes to ‘change your mind’ – a task clearly pointless and impossible, given the fact conservatives’ minds are rendered closed by their ignorance, fear, bigotry, and hate.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a long winded diatribe filled with platitudes, shibboleths and other banalities.
> No one's Constitutional protections are being revoked so climb down off your little soapbox, angry monkey.
> 
> Are all your posts so melodramatic and hollow?
Click to expand...

He tells it like it is. Deal with it.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> He tells it like it is. Deal with it.


Deal with it? I already dealt with that tiresome gas bag.
Anyone who whines about the Constitutional rights of gays being under attack is full of crap! It is the essence of pearl clutching hyperbole and over reaching nonsense.

You think he tells it like it is? Go back to drama school, drama queen.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He tells it like it is. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it? I already dealt with that tiresome gas bag.
> Anyone who whines about the Constitutional rights of gays being under attack is full of crap! It is the essence of pearl clutching hyperbole and over reaching nonsense.
> 
> You think he tells it like it is? Go back to drama school, drama queen.
Click to expand...

Really?? Here is just  one recent example

Tennessee Seeks tonBar Same Sex Marriage

There are many more


----------



## deanrd

I’m not even sure what Republicans mean when they say “lifestyle”. 

Gay people like to have families? 

Gay people go to school?

Gay people get jobs? 

Gay people buy homes and cars?

 Gay people raise families?

 If that’s their lifestyle then good for them. That’s why we need more of them and fewer Republicans who live on food stamps and welfare.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Really?? Here is just one recent example
> 
> Tennessee Seeks tonBar Same Sex Marriage
> 
> There are many more


Let me know when Tennessee repeals gay marriage. I haven't seen it happen yet. 
And please do inform everyone about those many other cases where gays are losing their protections under law.

I find it interesting.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He tells it like it is. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it? I already dealt with that tiresome gas bag.
> Anyone who whines about the Constitutional rights of gays being under attack is full of crap! It is the essence of pearl clutching hyperbole and over reaching nonsense.
> 
> You think he tells it like it is? Go back to drama school, drama queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? Here is just  one recent example
> 
> Tennessee Seeks tonBar Same Sex Marriage
> 
> There are many more
Click to expand...

Look Pal, you claimed that the charge that gay rights are under attack is just whining ? I gave you proof that it is real.

Here is more:

Fighting Gay Rights and Abortion With the First Amendment


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He tells it like it is. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it? I already dealt with that tiresome gas bag.
> Anyone who whines about the Constitutional rights of gays being under attack is full of crap! It is the essence of pearl clutching hyperbole and over reaching nonsense.
> 
> You think he tells it like it is? Go back to drama school, drama queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? Here is just  one recent example
> 
> Tennessee Seeks tonBar Same Sex Marriage
> 
> There are many more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look Pal, you claimed that the charge that gay rights are under attack is just whining ? I gave you proof that it is real.
> 
> Here is more:
> 
> Fighting Gay Rights and Abortion With the First Amendment
Click to expand...

The more attacks on gay marriage the better. It should be outlawed like interracial marriage use to be outlawed.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Look Pal, you claimed that the charge that gay rights are under attack is just whining ? I gave you proof that it is real.
> 
> Here is more:
> 
> Fighting Gay Rights and Abortion With the First Amendment


No! I specifically said that the hysterical claim that gays were having their Constitutional protections stripped away (as your friend claimed). was nonsense  And it is.


----------



## Baz Ares

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


As we are ALL made in the lords' image.
All spawns are a normally planned births by the lord'.

Unless you want to confirm there are no gods/lords'?

For the MAGA Whitey Bigots here. Is this about anal sex?
Is there a difference from anal ass fucking your girlfriend wife or daughters?
As to doing the same with a male, or your sons?. Seems the church loves fine young
boy anal meat holes. Over grabbing some fine young pussy.


----------



## Death Angel

White_MAGA_Man said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He tells it like it is. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it? I already dealt with that tiresome gas bag.
> Anyone who whines about the Constitutional rights of gays being under attack is full of crap! It is the essence of pearl clutching hyperbole and over reaching nonsense.
> 
> You think he tells it like it is? Go back to drama school, drama queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? Here is just  one recent example
> 
> Tennessee Seeks tonBar Same Sex Marriage
> 
> There are many more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look Pal, you claimed that the charge that gay rights are under attack is just whining ? I gave you proof that it is real.
> 
> Here is more:
> 
> Fighting Gay Rights and Abortion With the First Amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The more attacks on gay marriage the better. It should be outlawed like interracial marriage use to be outlawed.
Click to expand...

Him I "marriage" hasn't been "illegal" for a long time. What we are talking about is states "recognizing" these relationships. Hopefully no state will call these relationships "marriage" BECAUSE THEY ARENT AND NEVER CAN BE.

A state may call the sky "green," but changing the definition of "blue" doesn't make it so.


----------



## deanrd

White_MAGA_Man said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He tells it like it is. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it? I already dealt with that tiresome gas bag.
> Anyone who whines about the Constitutional rights of gays being under attack is full of crap! It is the essence of pearl clutching hyperbole and over reaching nonsense.
> 
> You think he tells it like it is? Go back to drama school, drama queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? Here is just  one recent example
> 
> Tennessee Seeks tonBar Same Sex Marriage
> 
> There are many more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look Pal, you claimed that the charge that gay rights are under attack is just whining ? I gave you proof that it is real.
> 
> Here is more:
> 
> Fighting Gay Rights and Abortion With the First Amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The more attacks on gay marriage the better. It should be outlawed like interracial marriage use to be outlawed.
Click to expand...

 So interracial marriage should be outlawed?


----------



## deanrd

Death Angel said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He tells it like it is. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it? I already dealt with that tiresome gas bag.
> Anyone who whines about the Constitutional rights of gays being under attack is full of crap! It is the essence of pearl clutching hyperbole and over reaching nonsense.
> 
> You think he tells it like it is? Go back to drama school, drama queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? Here is just  one recent example
> 
> Tennessee Seeks tonBar Same Sex Marriage
> 
> There are many more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look Pal, you claimed that the charge that gay rights are under attack is just whining ? I gave you proof that it is real.
> 
> Here is more:
> 
> Fighting Gay Rights and Abortion With the First Amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The more attacks on gay marriage the better. It should be outlawed like interracial marriage use to be outlawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Him I "marriage" hasn't been "illegal" for a long time. What we are talking about is states "recognizing" these relationships. Hopefully no state will call these relationships "marriage" BECAUSE THEY ARENT AND NEVER CAN BE.
> 
> A state may call the sky "green," but changing the definition of "blue" doesn't make it so.
Click to expand...

 Believe me, we know what Republicans think of color.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

deanrd said:


> Believe me, we know what Republicans think of color.


Yes...color is the means by which the left divides people up and sets them against one another making it easier tor them to to control people and gain and hold onto power.


----------



## Death Angel

deanrd said:


> Believe me, we know what Republicans think of color


As a proud person of color I have chosen (by default -- default of the Democrats) the Republican Party to best represent my views.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

White_MAGA_Man said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He tells it like it is. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it? I already dealt with that tiresome gas bag.
> Anyone who whines about the Constitutional rights of gays being under attack is full of crap! It is the essence of pearl clutching hyperbole and over reaching nonsense.
> 
> You think he tells it like it is? Go back to drama school, drama queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? Here is just  one recent example
> 
> Tennessee Seeks tonBar Same Sex Marriage
> 
> There are many more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look Pal, you claimed that the charge that gay rights are under attack is just whining ? I gave you proof that it is real.
> 
> Here is more:
> 
> Fighting Gay Rights and Abortion With the First Amendment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The more attacks on gay marriage the better. It should be outlawed like interracial marriage use to be outlawed.
Click to expand...

Please explain why without invoking God. After all this is a secular Constitutional Republic


----------



## deanrd

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, we know what Republicans think of color.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...color is the means by which the left divides people up and sets them against one another making it easier tor them to to control people and gain and hold onto power.
Click to expand...

 Actually, if you look at the Democratic Party, a party of color and diversity, they’re being brought to gather. It’s Republicans, the white party, that’s trying to divide America. Even you know that.


----------



## Death Angel

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Please explain why without invoking God. After all this is a secular Constitutional Republic


It absolutely is not.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Death Angel said:


> . Hopefully no state will call these relationships "marriage" BECAUSE THEY ARENT AND NEVER CAN BE.


I have sad news for you. EVERY state call them marriage


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Death Angel said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain why without invoking God. After all this is a secular Constitutional Republic
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely is not.
Click to expand...

It's not? Than what prey tell is it.?


----------



## deanrd

I don’t even think Republicans are really mentally disabled. I think they’re just the bottom half of the country and they’re determined to stay as ignorant as possible.  There’s some kind of comfort in ignorance.  Republicans prove that daily.


----------



## Death Angel

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain why without invoking God. After all this is a secular Constitutional Republic
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not? Than what prey tell is it.?
Click to expand...


----------



## Marion Morrison

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> My take is that same sex marriage should be abolished. It's an abomination, especially between two married gay males who adopt children. All the want to adopt them for is to be their rape toys.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to stop listening to the voices in your head and Pat Robertson. They are making you ill. You reference to raping children is offensive, bizarre, bigoted  and just plain stupid. You need help!  Your showing the true colors and mentality of people who wear MAGA hats. You should trade it in for a tin foil hat and save yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I listen to God! You are a bigoted Magaphobe! You should embrace the Bible or be subjected to conversion therapy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? My, my  you are really far out there. Do you know what the constitution is and that this is a secular Constitutional Republic? Do you hate that about America?  Please tell me, what should I be converted to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be converted to a heterosexual man who's embraced Jesus Christ as your savior!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a heterosexual man you idiot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Biggest lie on USMB ever! 

Heterosexual men don't suck dicks, dumbass.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Death Angel said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain why without invoking God. After all this is a secular Constitutional Republic
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not? Than what prey tell is it.?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That is one right wing religious universities propaganda

The founders were very fearful of religion in government. The country was founded to escape religious persecution. And regardless of their beliefs they intended for the constitution to be the supreme law of the land.

Here are 5 founding fathers whose skepticism about Christianity would make them unelectable today



> To hear the Religious Right tell it, men like George Washington, John Adams, Thomas Jefferson and James Madison were 18th-century versions of Jerry Falwell in powdered wigs and stockings. Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> Unlike many of today’s candidates, the founders didn’t find it necessary to constantly wear religion on their sleeves. *They considered faith a private affair.* Contrast them to former Speaker of the House Newt Gingrich (who says he wouldn’t vote for an atheist for president because non-believers lack the proper moral grounding to guide the American ship of state), Texas Gov. Rick Perry (who hosted a prayer rally and issued an infamous ad accusing President Barack Obama of waging a “war on religion”) and former Pennsylvania senator Rick Santorum (whose uber-Catholicism leads him to oppose not just abortion but birth control).



Read the whole thing , it might do you some good. By the way, you did answer the question: If not a secular rebublic, what is it.?


----------



## Oddball

Raw Story....GIGO.


----------



## Marion Morrison

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain why without invoking God. After all this is a secular Constitutional Republic
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not? Than what prey tell is it.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is one right wing religious universities propaganda
> 
> The founders were very fearful of religion in government. The country was founded to escape religious persecution. And regardless of their beliefs they intended for the constitution to be the supreme law of the land.
> 
> Here are 5 founding fathers whose skepticism about Christianity would make them unelectable today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To hear the Religious Right tell it, men like George Washington, John Adams, Thomas Jefferson and James Madison were 18th-century versions of Jerry Falwell in powdered wigs and stockings. Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> Unlike many of today’s candidates, the founders didn’t find it necessary to constantly wear religion on their sleeves. *They considered faith a private affair.* Contrast them to former Speaker of the House Newt Gingrich (who says he wouldn’t vote for an atheist for president because non-believers lack the proper moral grounding to guide the American ship of state), Texas Gov. Rick Perry (who hosted a prayer rally and issued an infamous ad accusing President Barack Obama of waging a “war on religion”) and former Pennsylvania senator Rick Santorum (whose uber-Catholicism leads him to oppose not just abortion but birth control).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the whole thing , it might do you some good. By the way, you did answer the question: If not a secular rebublic, what is it.?
Click to expand...


A society based on Christian values and self-governance.

It worked spectacularly until the 1960s.

What happened then?

190 years, no problems, enter leftists to be PFU's


----------



## Oddball

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain why without invoking God. After all this is a secular Constitutional Republic
> 
> 
> 
> It absolutely is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not? Than what prey tell is it.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is one right wing religious universities propaganda
> 
> The founders were very fearful of religion in government. The country was founded to escape religious persecution. And regardless of their beliefs they intended for the constitution to be the supreme law of the land.
> 
> Here are 5 founding fathers whose skepticism about Christianity would make them unelectable today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To hear the Religious Right tell it, men like George Washington, John Adams, Thomas Jefferson and James Madison were 18th-century versions of Jerry Falwell in powdered wigs and stockings. Nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> Unlike many of today’s candidates, the founders didn’t find it necessary to constantly wear religion on their sleeves. *They considered faith a private affair.* Contrast them to former Speaker of the House Newt Gingrich (who says he wouldn’t vote for an atheist for president because non-believers lack the proper moral grounding to guide the American ship of state), Texas Gov. Rick Perry (who hosted a prayer rally and issued an infamous ad accusing President Barack Obama of waging a “war on religion”) and former Pennsylvania senator Rick Santorum (whose uber-Catholicism leads him to oppose not just abortion but birth control).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the whole thing , it might do you some good. By the way, you did answer the question: If not a secular rebublic, what is it.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A society based on Christian values and self-governance.
> 
> It worked spectacularly until the 1960s.
> 
> What happened then?
Click to expand...

The moonbats deliberately equate acceptance and acknowledgement of religion with The State establishing one.

They're as dishonest as they are despotic.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Oddball said:


> Raw Story....GIGO.


That's all that you can come up with? An attack on the source?


----------



## Oddball

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raw Story....GIGO.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all that you can come up with? An attack on the source?
Click to expand...

The source is a well known leftist propaganda mill, no more credible than Buzzfeed.


----------



## Death Angel

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Read the whole thing , it might do you some good. By the way, you did answer the question: If not a secular rebublic, what is it.?


It is to be a govermnent built for "A MORAL AND RELIGIOUS PEOPLE" -- IT CAN SERVE NO OTHER.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Baz Ares said:


> Males and female both have external genitalia.


Other than to excite yourself what was the point of your little exercise in slang nomenclature for various sexual acts?

Just lock yourself in your bathroom with a copy of National Geographic the next time you feel the urge to derail the topic
with your junior high level nastiness.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> It's certainly not because of strident asses like yourself!


Of course it is! Because people like me speak out, little bigots like you have to bite your tongues in public. This isn't rocket surgery, genius.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Of course it is! Because people like me speak out, little bigots like you have to bite your tongues in public. This isn't rocket surgery, genius.


Glad you worked for three days on this clever reply. It was well worth the wait. 

By the way, if I'm a bigot, why did you thank me for my stance on gay rights?
Just wondering.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> By the way, if I'm a bigot, why did you thank me for my stance on gay rights?


Because I am showing you the way. You're welcome. Much progress left to make...


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Because I am showing you the way. You're welcome. Much progress left to make...


You aren't showing me anything except that you are a pathetic dick! 
And everyone knows that already anyway.


----------



## caddo kid

Grampa Murked U said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you lookup the definition of a mental disorder because the question you ask makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because the medical powers that be changed the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of things once considered to be mental disorders but aren’t...are you suggesting they should never be changed?
> 
> 10 Obsolete Mental Disorders - Listverse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm suggesting that queers need medical help not liberal coddling.
Click to expand...



we can't help it if you believe you need medical help


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am showing you the way. You're welcome. Much progress left to make...
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't showing me anything except that you are a pathetic dick!
> And everyone knows that already anyway.
Click to expand...

^^^

The frustrated tantrums of a person who is on the wrong side of history and knows it...


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The frustrated tantrums of a person who is on the wrong side of history and knows it...


Okay, obviously you get off on trolling like this. Before I put you on the ignore list why not just go away?


----------



## sparky

What if one considers the entire human race's choices and lifestyles a mental disorder Gramps?

~S~


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

sparky said:


> What if one considers the entire human race's choices and lifestyles a mental disorder Gramps?
> 
> ~S~


Is this meant for me? Because it would obviously be a false premise, jerk.

Most behavior falls into large predictable biologically viable categories. It's true for all species. 
The outliers don't define the vast bulk of society except in a negative way by doing what most people don't do. 
Grow up.


----------



## danielpalos

lesbians are welcome to help me practice my counselling skills.


----------



## sparky

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Is this meant for me?



Was it _addressed _to you?



Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Most behavior falls into large predictable biologically viable categories. It's true for all species.



Welcome to the club!

~S~


----------



## Baz Ares

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Males and female both have external genitalia.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than to excite yourself what was the point of your little exercise in slang nomenclature for various sexual acts?
> 
> Just lock yourself in your bathroom with a copy of National Geographic the next time you feel the urge to derail the topic
> with your junior high level nastiness.
Click to expand...

What a DOPer you be..

*lifestyles/choices= Personal. *
Seems Bigoted sick MAGA voters want Big gobmint to save their weak ass from reality.
Even if you get laws banning LGBTQ. They will still be there, as they are now.
About the only laws needed in sex/marriage/lifestyle acts is legal age standards. Most all regions approve of
taking of females for sex at 12, was it? Some/Many religions are still for it, at even younger ages.
Ask some catholic persist in its sick twisted lies in the matters for the love of fake lords'. Most like 11-15-year-old boys. Fudge packing in the pews for the lords and getting free room and board,
FFS.. *lifestyles/choices of the sick gullible weak. Being part of a religious cult, worshiping fake lords'/gods.
*
What LGBTQ do is based in, is a personal choice. And based in reality. No fake imaginary lords'/gods are involved here.

btw: It's interesting the lord' can't fix all this. It must be an issue with personal choices in some of
the lords images of himself, that he releases on the plant.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

sparky said:


> Was it _addressed _to you?


It wasn't addressed to anyone, but it immediately followed my comment. Why not specify an intended person next time, if you have one. If not, why the juvenile attitude?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Baz Ares said:


> What a DOPer you be..


What a wanker, you be.


----------



## RealDave

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


 Why do you dumbasses care who someone loves?  Why is it your fucking business?

Bigots are ignorant fucks.


----------



## Baz Ares

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


Hmm?
The Side Effects Of The 'Heterosexual Pill' | HuffPost

Pill claims it will ‘cure’ you of being gay

A pill claiming to ‘cure’ you of being gay in just eight months is being openly marketed online, Gay Star News can reveal.

Marketed online in Turkey, Homofin claims the ‘herbal’ treatment influences your hormones saying: ‘It is now up to you to be or not to be a homosexual.’

Homofin’s site even encourages a mother, who is worried her son may be gay but does not want to raise the issue with him, to buy the capsules and secretly dissolve the drug in his food.









Turning Homosexuality On and Off
To their surprise, neurobiologists have discovered that homosexuality can be turned on or off in fruit flies. They’d known that sexual orientation can be genetically programmed, but they didn’t realize it could also be altered by giving a drug that changes the way the flies’ sensory circuits react to pheromones.


----------



## Ame®icano

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He tells it like it is. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it? I already dealt with that tiresome gas bag.
> Anyone who whines about the Constitutional rights of gays being under attack is full of crap! It is the essence of pearl clutching hyperbole and over reaching nonsense.
> 
> You think he tells it like it is? Go back to drama school, drama queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? Here is just  one recent example
> 
> Tennessee Seeks tonBar Same Sex Marriage
> 
> There are many more
Click to expand...


What constitutional gay right is under attack here?


----------



## Ame®icano

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Hopefully no state will call these relationships "marriage" BECAUSE THEY ARENT AND NEVER CAN BE.
> 
> 
> 
> I have sad news for you. EVERY state call them marriage
Click to expand...


Definition of marriage is only one. They can call it whatever they want, it doesn't make it true.


----------



## Ame®icano

Considering that this thread is about do *we* think about LGBTQ as mental disorder. 

Where does it go from here? It's been slippery slope from the beginning, we knew that, they knew that, and it's still going to the same direction, citing "experts" and "scientists". 

Here, read this article, where they cite "bioethicist", whatever fuck that is, opinion of state having rights to override parents decisions about their kids.

*Should governments overrule parents who oppose transgender puberty-blockers? Yes, says bioethicist*



> Parents should not be able to stop gender-dysphoric children from accessing puberty-blockers, a bioethicist argues in the latest issue of the American Journal of Bioethics. Furthermore, contends Maura Priest, of Arizona State University, government schools should publicise the case for initiating transitions from one gender to another.



Notice, they're not talking anymore about changing "gender identity", that was their original goal, but talking about changing actual "gender" that is of course not possible to do.


----------



## Baz Ares

Ame®icano said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He tells it like it is. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it? I already dealt with that tiresome gas bag.
> Anyone who whines about the Constitutional rights of gays being under attack is full of crap! It is the essence of pearl clutching hyperbole and over reaching nonsense.
> 
> You think he tells it like it is? Go back to drama school, drama queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? Here is just  one recent example
> 
> Tennessee Seeks tonBar Same Sex Marriage
> 
> There are many more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What constitutional gay right is under attack here?
Click to expand...


I feel Amendment 13.1 & 14.1 applies here. As the laws wanted by Whitey immoral MAGA voters to enslave (make live by) the LGBTQ to the fake idea like religions offer, and laws by states
made from the bibles by men who rape kids for a living. Without fake religions, this would not be an issue.
To force LGBTQ to conform to Whitey immoral gullible sick twisted ideas from religions, as to what is personal freedom, should be like, their made up from fake cult ideas to serve fake lords'/gods demands of these ANAL cults....


----------



## Baz Ares

Ame®icano said:


> Considering that this thread is about do *we* think about LGBTQ as mental disorder.
> 
> Where does it go from here? It's been slippery slope from the beginning, we knew that, they knew that, and it's still going to the same direction, citing "experts" and "scientists".
> 
> Here, read this article, where they cite "bioethicist", whatever fuck that is, opinion of state having rights to override parents decisions about their kids.
> 
> *Should governments overrule parents who oppose transgender puberty-blockers? Yes, says bioethicist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parents should not be able to stop gender-dysphoric children from accessing puberty-blockers, a bioethicist argues in the latest issue of the American Journal of Bioethics. Furthermore, contends Maura Priest, of Arizona State University, government schools should publicise the case for initiating transitions from one gender to another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice, they're not talking anymore about changing "gender identity", that was their original goal, but talking about changing actual "gender" that is of course not possible to do.
Click to expand...


I see NRA Gun Nutters putting people lives in danger. Some 60K plus per year die in American by mental gun owners.
I see little lives are in danger from the LGBTQ personal unarmed states of choice..


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Ame®icano said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He tells it like it is. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it? I already dealt with that tiresome gas bag.
> Anyone who whines about the Constitutional rights of gays being under attack is full of crap! It is the essence of pearl clutching hyperbole and over reaching nonsense.
> 
> You think he tells it like it is? Go back to drama school, drama queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? Here is just  one recent example
> 
> Tennessee Seeks tonBar Same Sex Marriage
> 
> There are many more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What constitutional gay right is under attack here?
Click to expand...

Can you read?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Ame®icano said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Hopefully no state will call these relationships "marriage" BECAUSE THEY ARENT AND NEVER CAN BE.
> 
> 
> 
> I have sad news for you. EVERY state call them marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definition of marriage is only one. They can call it whatever they want, it doesn't make it true.
Click to expand...

There is the conservative  religious definition. There is the moronic bigoted definition. Then there is the legal definition. Read Obergefell. Same sec couples are getting MARRIED across the US and in many other places .It is indeed called MARRIAGE Deal with it. Get over it. It has nothing to do with you.


----------



## Baz Ares

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He tells it like it is. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it? I already dealt with that tiresome gas bag.
> Anyone who whines about the Constitutional rights of gays being under attack is full of crap! It is the essence of pearl clutching hyperbole and over reaching nonsense.
> 
> You think he tells it like it is? Go back to drama school, drama queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? Here is just  one recent example
> 
> Tennessee Seeks tonBar Same Sex Marriage
> 
> There are many more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What constitutional gay right is under attack here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you read?
Click to expand...

You're asking the great uneducated here, the MAGA DOPers a question?
As to being educated in real-world fact-based in summa type research?
Bibles don't offer this type of reality-based facts. Or any real research.
Is that the question of your premise in your post?
Is this to perfect a lib. type question?


----------



## Ame®icano

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He tells it like it is. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it? I already dealt with that tiresome gas bag.
> Anyone who whines about the Constitutional rights of gays being under attack is full of crap! It is the essence of pearl clutching hyperbole and over reaching nonsense.
> 
> You think he tells it like it is? Go back to drama school, drama queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? Here is just  one recent example
> 
> Tennessee Seeks tonBar Same Sex Marriage
> 
> There are many more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What constitutional gay right is under attack here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you read?
Click to expand...


Your link is to another thread, I am not reading all that, so I am asking you specifically, what constitutional gay rights are under attack?


----------



## Ame®icano

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Hopefully no state will call these relationships "marriage" BECAUSE THEY ARENT AND NEVER CAN BE.
> 
> 
> 
> I have sad news for you. EVERY state call them marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definition of marriage is only one. They can call it whatever they want, it doesn't make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is the conservative  religious definition. There is the moronic bigoted definition. Then there is the legal definition. Read Obergefell. Same sec couples are getting MARRIED across the US and in many other places .It is indeed called MARRIAGE Deal with it. Get over it. It has nothing to do with you.
Click to expand...


There is only one definition of marriage.

The same sex couples are not getting "married", because that is simply impossible. You, and them, want it to be called marriage, so it gives you impression of being legal, and/or equal.  Whatever you idiots call it, it's still NOT marriage.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Ame®icano said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Hopefully no state will call these relationships "marriage" BECAUSE THEY ARENT AND NEVER CAN BE.
> 
> 
> 
> I have sad news for you. EVERY state call them marriage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definition of marriage is only one. They can call it whatever they want, it doesn't make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is the conservative  religious definition. There is the moronic bigoted definition. Then there is the legal definition. Read Obergefell. Same sec couples are getting MARRIED across the US and in many other places .It is indeed called MARRIAGE Deal with it. Get over it. It has nothing to do with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is only one definition of marriage.
> 
> The same sex couples are not getting "married", because that is simply impossible. You, and them, want it to be called marriage, so it gives you impression of being legal, and/or equal.  Whatever you idiots call it, it's still NOT marriage.
Click to expand...

You are in denial living in an alternative reality. Not my problem


----------



## Ame®icano

Baz Ares said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He tells it like it is. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it? I already dealt with that tiresome gas bag.
> Anyone who whines about the Constitutional rights of gays being under attack is full of crap! It is the essence of pearl clutching hyperbole and over reaching nonsense.
> 
> You think he tells it like it is? Go back to drama school, drama queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? Here is just  one recent example
> 
> Tennessee Seeks tonBar Same Sex Marriage
> 
> There are many more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What constitutional gay right is under attack here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're asking the great uneducated here, the MAGA DOPers a question?
> As to being educated in real-world fact-based in summa type research?
> Bibles don't offer this type of reality-based facts. Or any real research.
> Is that the question of your premise in your post?
> Is this to perfect a lib. type question?
Click to expand...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Ame®icano said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He tells it like it is. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it? I already dealt with that tiresome gas bag.
> Anyone who whines about the Constitutional rights of gays being under attack is full of crap! It is the essence of pearl clutching hyperbole and over reaching nonsense.
> 
> You think he tells it like it is? Go back to drama school, drama queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?? Here is just  one recent example
> 
> Tennessee Seeks tonBar Same Sex Marriage
> 
> There are many more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What constitutional gay right is under attack here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link is to another thread, I am not reading all that, so I am asking you specifically, what constitutional gay rights are under attack?
Click to expand...

Marriage! Marriage has been established as a constitutional right and a least one state is trying to take that away. What part of Constitutional right don't you understand?


----------



## Ame®icano

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it? I already dealt with that tiresome gas bag.
> Anyone who whines about the Constitutional rights of gays being under attack is full of crap! It is the essence of pearl clutching hyperbole and over reaching nonsense.
> 
> You think he tells it like it is? Go back to drama school, drama queen.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?? Here is just  one recent example
> 
> Tennessee Seeks tonBar Same Sex Marriage
> 
> There are many more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What constitutional gay right is under attack here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link is to another thread, I am not reading all that, so I am asking you specifically, what constitutional gay rights are under attack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marriage! Marriage has been established as a constitutional right and a least one state is trying to take that away. What part of Constitutional right don't you understand?
Click to expand...


Can you point where exactly in the US Constitution / Bill of Rights, marriage is established as a right?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Ame®icano said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?? Here is just  one recent example
> 
> Tennessee Seeks tonBar Same Sex Marriage
> 
> There are many more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What constitutional gay right is under attack here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link is to another thread, I am not reading all that, so I am asking you specifically, what constitutional gay rights are under attack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marriage! Marriage has been established as a constitutional right and a least one state is trying to take that away. What part of Constitutional right don't you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you point where exactly in the US Constitution / Bill of Rights, marriage is established as a right?
Click to expand...

Read Obergefell .Rights are established by case law as well as the bill of rights.

 But this is not a matter of whether or not marriage is a right. It is about due process and equal protection under the law. It has been treated as a right for hetero couples who could take for granted that they could get married. Gays were denied that expectation. So it is not that marriage itself is a right, but rather, if treated as a right for one group, it must be treated as a right for another group who -in the language of the court-is similarly situated.

I really do not understand your hysterical apoplexy over this issue which has absolutely no effect on your life and is none of your fucking business.


----------



## Ame®icano

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> What constitutional gay right is under attack here?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link is to another thread, I am not reading all that, so I am asking you specifically, what constitutional gay rights are under attack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marriage! Marriage has been established as a constitutional right and a least one state is trying to take that away. What part of Constitutional right don't you understand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you point where exactly in the US Constitution / Bill of Rights, marriage is established as a right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read Obergefell .Rights are established by case law as well as the bill of rights.
> 
> But this is not a matter of whether or not marriage is a right. It is about due process and equal protection under the law. It has been treated as a right for hetero couples who could take for granted that they could get married. Gays were denied that expectation. So it is not that marriage itself is a right, but rather, if treated as a right for one group, it must be treated as a right for another group who -in the language of the court-is similarly situated.
> 
> I really do not understand your hysterical apoplexy over this issue which has absolutely no effect on your life and is none of your fucking business.
Click to expand...


But hetero couples are not granted the right to get married. Constitutionally, nobody is granted that "right", and since is not federal issue, it falls under 10th amendment. 

True, it does not have effect on my life, but it does have effect on institution of marriage itself. Marriage is possible and compatible only between a man and a woman, and if you can just change the definition to suits your/someone's need, than everything can be called marriage by just accepting different definition. What about marriage between human and an animal, would you accept that? 

It is my fucking business, because by changing definition of what I, as hetero have, you're demeaning the marriage institution itself. Where does it end?


----------



## Baz Ares

Ame®icano said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deal with it? I already dealt with that tiresome gas bag.
> Anyone who whines about the Constitutional rights of gays being under attack is full of crap! It is the essence of pearl clutching hyperbole and over reaching nonsense.
> 
> You think he tells it like it is? Go back to drama school, drama queen.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?? Here is just  one recent example
> 
> Tennessee Seeks tonBar Same Sex Marriage
> 
> There are many more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What constitutional gay right is under attack here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're asking the great uneducated here, the MAGA DOPers a question?
> As to being educated in real-world fact-based in summa type research?
> Bibles don't offer this type of reality-based facts. Or any real research.
> Is that the question of your premise in your post?
> Is this to perfect a lib. type question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 247593
Click to expand...

You need to label red state humans 3rd world. Most red states are 5th world. Please explain this?


----------



## Ame®icano

How this is fair to girls? And leftists are calling this "brave and stunning". 

#Woke


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Ame®icano said:


> But hetero couples are not granted the right to get married. Constitutionally, nobody is granted that "right", and since is not federal issue, it falls under 10th amendment.



Did you bother to read # 467 before writing this drivel? I stated that the issue is NOT whether or not marriage is a right in and of itself. I will add that while marriage is not mentioned in the Constitution, the courts, on numerous occasions have in fact ruled that it is a right. That is what is called case law or binding precedent , which carries the same force of law.

14 Supreme Court Cases: Marriage is a Fundamental Right  |  American Foundation for Equal Rights

Again, the issue is  equal protection under the law and due process as provided for in the 14th Amendment. While marriage is generally a state issue, discrimination is most certainly a federal issue and states do not have absolute authority over marriage or anything else when they violate the constitution, as you can see from by above link. By your reasoning, the states should have also been permitted to ban interracial marriage. Are you also of the opinion that Loving v. Virginia was a federal over reach.?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Ame®icano said:


> True, it does not have effect on my life, but it does have effect on institution of marriage itself. Marriage is possible and compatible only between a man and a woman, and if you can just change the definition to suits your/someone's need, than everything can be called marriage by just accepting different definition. What about marriage between human and an animal, would you accept that?
> 
> It is my fucking business, because by changing definition of what I, as hetero have, you're demeaning the marriage institution itself. Where does it end?


More hysterical maudlin horseshit. If it has changed marriage at all, it has changed it for the better because it has broadened the base and made it more inclusive. Who the fuck are you to determine that same sex couples should not be allowed to participate ? To say that marriage is only possible between a man and a woman is an  arrogant appeal to authority logical fallacy and an appeal to ignorance fallacy as well. And you idiotic reference to marrying animals is a false equivalency fallacy as well as a red herring fallacy intended to derail the issue and mask the fact that you can't mount a rational and logical argument as to why gays should not be allowed to marry. Oh and it's also a slippery slope fallacy. Wow Slick, you get the prize for the most logical fallacies in one paragraph!!


----------



## Silhouette

Yes to the title’s question. This week is the week to not forget


----------



## sparky

*



			Do you consider LGBTQ lifestyles/choices a mental disorder?
		
Click to expand...


I consider the human race insane

~S~*


----------



## caddo kid

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?




planet Earth was doing just fine until humans came along and fucked that all to Hell, particularly those humans that
(1) seek power & influence over others
(2) seek to create religion & force that upon others
(3) seek to create empire which is intolerant of the masses

Humans are replete with massive fault, and for most humans just getting along with their fellow humans is not an acceptable situation, because most humans lack the ability to tolerate those they disagree with.

The two demographics that have been persecuted the most in all of human history have been
(1) homosexuals
(2) Jews

It seems the  OP has an issue with homosexuals, which is his problem.


----------



## Polishprince

caddo kid said:


> The two demographics that have been persecuted the most in all of human history have been
> (1) homosexuals
> (2) Jews
> 
> It seems the  OP has an issue with homosexuals, which is his problem.




Back in history, there were very few homosexuals as compared to today.   And those who chose to pursue the Lifestyle waited until they were in adulthood.  

The real difference that the adherents of Judaism really don't recruit new members.    If you look at the document the Gay Revolutionary by Michael Swift, the homosexual leadership seeks to actual recruit.

I don't think that any of the protocols published over the years by the Learned Elders of Zion have ever done that.

Internet History Sourcebooks Project


----------



## caddo kid

Polishprince said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two demographics that have been persecuted the most in all of human history have been
> (1) homosexuals
> (2) Jews
> 
> It seems the  OP has an issue with homosexuals, which is his problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in history, there were very few homosexuals as compared to today.   And those who chose to pursue the Lifestyle waited until they were in adulthood.
> 
> The real difference that the adherents of Judaism really don't recruit new members.    If you look at the document the Gay Revolutionary by Michael Swift, the homosexual leadership seeks to actual recruit.
> 
> I don't think that any of the protocols published over the years by the Learned Elders of Zion have ever done that.
> 
> Internet History Sourcebooks Project
Click to expand...



I believe most humans just want to live their lives without being hassled by other people.

It's a shame that many religious & political folk don't see the world in that light.


----------



## mdk

Polishprince said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two demographics that have been persecuted the most in all of human history have been
> (1) homosexuals
> (2) Jews
> 
> It seems the  OP has an issue with homosexuals, which is his problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in history, there were very few homosexuals as compared to today.   And those who chose to pursue the Lifestyle waited until they were in adulthood.
> 
> The real difference that the adherents of Judaism really don't recruit new members.    If you look at the document the Gay Revolutionary by Michael Swift, the homosexual leadership seeks to actual recruit.
> 
> I don't think that any of the protocols published over the years by the Learned Elders of Zion have ever done that.
> 
> Internet History Sourcebooks Project
Click to expand...


Are you still peddling this satire piece as proof of some neferious conspiracy? Swift is mocking you dumb fucks and the fact that you take it seriously only makes it all the more delightful.


----------



## Polishprince

mdk said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two demographics that have been persecuted the most in all of human history have been
> (1) homosexuals
> (2) Jews
> 
> It seems the  OP has an issue with homosexuals, which is his problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in history, there were very few homosexuals as compared to today.   And those who chose to pursue the Lifestyle waited until they were in adulthood.
> 
> The real difference that the adherents of Judaism really don't recruit new members.    If you look at the document the Gay Revolutionary by Michael Swift, the homosexual leadership seeks to actual recruit.
> 
> I don't think that any of the protocols published over the years by the Learned Elders of Zion have ever done that.
> 
> Internet History Sourcebooks Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you still peddling this satire piece as proof of some neferious conspiracy? Swift is mocking you dumb fucks and the fact that you take it seriously only makes it all the more delightful.
Click to expand...



The document is in the Congressional Record, its hardly a joke.


----------



## mdk

Polishprince said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two demographics that have been persecuted the most in all of human history have been
> (1) homosexuals
> (2) Jews
> 
> It seems the  OP has an issue with homosexuals, which is his problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in history, there were very few homosexuals as compared to today.   And those who chose to pursue the Lifestyle waited until they were in adulthood.
> 
> The real difference that the adherents of Judaism really don't recruit new members.    If you look at the document the Gay Revolutionary by Michael Swift, the homosexual leadership seeks to actual recruit.
> 
> I don't think that any of the protocols published over the years by the Learned Elders of Zion have ever done that.
> 
> Internet History Sourcebooks Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you still peddling this satire piece as proof of some neferious conspiracy? Swift is mocking you dumb fucks and the fact that you take it seriously only makes it all the more delightful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The document is in the Congressional Record, its hardly a joke.
Click to expand...


The joke is you citing a satire piece as some sort of evidence for your position. 

This document opens with: _This essay is an outré, madness_, _a_ _tragic, cruel fantasy, an eruption of inner rage, on how the oppressed desperately dream of being the oppression.

_


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Holy blast from the past Batman! 

New poll!

Is troll thread bumping more of a mental illness than boys who think they are girls?


----------



## Polishprince

mdk said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two demographics that have been persecuted the most in all of human history have been
> (1) homosexuals
> (2) Jews
> 
> It seems the  OP has an issue with homosexuals, which is his problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in history, there were very few homosexuals as compared to today.   And those who chose to pursue the Lifestyle waited until they were in adulthood.
> 
> The real difference that the adherents of Judaism really don't recruit new members.    If you look at the document the Gay Revolutionary by Michael Swift, the homosexual leadership seeks to actual recruit.
> 
> I don't think that any of the protocols published over the years by the Learned Elders of Zion have ever done that.
> 
> Internet History Sourcebooks Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you still peddling this satire piece as proof of some neferious conspiracy? Swift is mocking you dumb fucks and the fact that you take it seriously only makes it all the more delightful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The document is in the Congressional Record, its hardly a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The joke is you citing a satire piece as some sort of evidence for your position.
> 
> This document opens with: _This essay is an outré, madness_, _a_ _tragic, cruel fantasy, an eruption of inner rage, on how the oppressed desperately dream of being the oppression.
> _
Click to expand...



Do you think that if a Normative American had written such a protocol for dealing with homosexuals, it would be dismissed so quickly?


----------



## emilynghiem

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> But hetero couples are not granted the right to get married. Constitutionally, nobody is granted that "right", and since is not federal issue, it falls under 10th amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you bother to read # 467 before writing this drivel? I stated that the issue is NOT whether or not marriage is a right in and of itself. I will add that while marriage is not mentioned in the Constitution, the courts, on numerous occasions have in fact ruled that it is a right. That is what is called case law or binding precedent , which carries the same force of law.
> 
> 14 Supreme Court Cases: Marriage is a Fundamental Right  |  American Foundation for Equal Rights
> 
> Again, the issue is  equal protection under the law and due process as provided for in the 14th Amendment. While marriage is generally a state issue, discrimination is most certainly a federal issue and states do not have absolute authority over marriage or anything else when they violate the constitution, as you can see from by above link. By your reasoning, the states should have also been permitted to ban interracial marriage. Are you also of the opinion that Loving v. Virginia was a federal over reach.?
Click to expand...

Don't know if I answered this before TheProgressivePatriot
I would offer these points about marriage being a right:
1. Marriage is a right like Baptism is a right or funerals or communion.
You have the right to exercise your beliefs in any ritualistic form you choose.
So this is a right included under FREE EXERCISE OF RELIGION where Govt
can neither establish NOR PROHIBIT free exercise of religion (or expression
by freedom of speech also in the First Amendment).

2. To legislate what is a legal right either requires
a. State legislatures whose duty is to WRITE OR REFORM laws
(this is NOT judicial capacity to create laws, only to INTERPRET)
b. Constitutional Amendments ratified by States as with
establishing VOTING RIGHTS which has a written Amendment
(again this is NOT judicial duty to create laws or rights)

3. What the courts DO have authority to do is STRIKE DOWN
bans or laws that discriminate in unconstitutional ways.

Striking DOWN a ban on gay marriage or on abortion etc.
is NOT THE SAME as "creating a law making it legal."

For example, if courts were to STRIKE DOWN a law BANNING Christianity
that's NOT the same as "making Christianity legal." It was already legal
to practice under FREE EXERCISE OF RELIGION. the State is NOT endorsing
Christianity NOR is it "requiring states to implement Christianity"
by removing a ban against it.

So striking down a ban on gay marriage is not requiring States to implement it either.
It's just saying that once States HAVE marriages within state law
then it can't be discriminatory. And this is why I agree with Libertarians
and other Constitutionalists who argue that if people cannot agree on marriage
laws or beliefs, then NONE OF THAT SHOULD BE INCLUDED IN GOVT LAWS:
* if PEOPLE of a state AGREE on "marriage laws" then when those people
authorize the STATE to legislate it, it's not violating the beliefs of any citizens.
* if PEOPLE of a state DISAGREE on marriage laws and beliefs, then legislating
one belief or bias over another would discriminate against people opposed,
such as the case with marriage laws banning same sex marriages which violated
the beliefs of people who were unequally excluded, so in those cases I would
recommend either NEUTRAL or NO laws on marriage, but stick to civil unions
and decide benefits based on financial contracts that people agree to,
instead of regulating social relationships. And if people can't agree on terms of
benefits, then separate THAT from govt as well and manage it privately, just as
church groups decide on programs for their own members, not for the entire public!


----------



## Lysistrata

caddo kid said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> planet Earth was doing just fine until humans came along and fucked that all to Hell, particularly those humans that
> (1) seek power & influence over others
> (2) seek to create religion & force that upon others
> (3) seek to create empire which is intolerant of the masses
> 
> Humans are replete with massive fault, and for most humans just getting along with their fellow humans is not an acceptable situation, because most humans lack the ability to tolerate those they disagree with.
> 
> The two demographics that have been persecuted the most in all of human history have been
> (1) homosexuals
> (2) Jews
> 
> It seems the  OP has an issue with homosexuals, which is his problem.
Click to expand...


I agree with you about Jews and LGBTs, since I have never understood what it was that these people ever did, as a group, to harm anyone. 

However, I also have never understood what women, as a group, have ever done to deserve the barrage of mistreatment that they have suffered, sometimes fatal, over thousands of years. Nor have I ever understood what people have done to deserve this mistreatment and murder that regional and ethnic groups, and religious sects, such as Native Americans, those brought from Africa to be slaves, Armenians, Hutus and Tutsis, Hindu "untouchables," did to anyone.

I can only speculate that people who are greedy for money, power, and control are behind this and know how to harness those dumb enough to believe in some sort of magical power to do their dirty work.


----------



## Lysistrata

Polishprince said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two demographics that have been persecuted the most in all of human history have been
> (1) homosexuals
> (2) Jews
> 
> It seems the  OP has an issue with homosexuals, which is his problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in history, there were very few homosexuals as compared to today.   And those who chose to pursue the Lifestyle waited until they were in adulthood.
> 
> The real difference that the adherents of Judaism really don't recruit new members.    If you look at the document the Gay Revolutionary by Michael Swift, the homosexual leadership seeks to actual recruit.
> 
> I don't think that any of the protocols published over the years by the Learned Elders of Zion have ever done that.
> 
> Internet History Sourcebooks Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you still peddling this satire piece as proof of some neferious conspiracy? Swift is mocking you dumb fucks and the fact that you take it seriously only makes it all the more delightful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The document is in the Congressional Record, its hardly a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The joke is you citing a satire piece as some sort of evidence for your position.
> 
> This document opens with: _This essay is an outré, madness_, _a_ _tragic, cruel fantasy, an eruption of inner rage, on how the oppressed desperately dream of being the oppression.
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think that if a Normative American had written such a protocol for dealing with homosexuals, it would be dismissed so quickly?
Click to expand...


What is a "normative American"?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lysistrata said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> planet Earth was doing just fine until humans came along and fucked that all to Hell, particularly those humans that
> (1) seek power & influence over others
> (2) seek to create religion & force that upon others
> (3) seek to create empire which is intolerant of the masses
> 
> Humans are replete with massive fault, and for most humans just getting along with their fellow humans is not an acceptable situation, because most humans lack the ability to tolerate those they disagree with.
> 
> The two demographics that have been persecuted the most in all of human history have been
> (1) homosexuals
> (2) Jews
> 
> It seems the  OP has an issue with homosexuals, which is his problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you about Jews and LGBTs, since I have never understood what it was that these people ever did, as a group, to harm anyone.
> 
> However, I also have never understood what women, as a group, have ever done to deserve the barrage of mistreatment that they have suffered, sometimes fatal, over thousands of years. Nor have I ever understood what people have done to deserve this mistreatment and murder that regional and ethnic groups, and religious sects, such as Native Americans, those brought from Africa to be slaves, Armenians, Hutus and Tutsis, Hindu "untouchables," did to anyone.
> 
> I can only speculate that people who are greedy for money, power, and control are behind this and know how to harness those dumb enough to believe in some sort of magical power to do their dirty work.
Click to expand...


I bet you hummed Kumbaya typing that


----------



## mdk

Polishprince said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two demographics that have been persecuted the most in all of human history have been
> (1) homosexuals
> (2) Jews
> 
> It seems the  OP has an issue with homosexuals, which is his problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in history, there were very few homosexuals as compared to today.   And those who chose to pursue the Lifestyle waited until they were in adulthood.
> 
> The real difference that the adherents of Judaism really don't recruit new members.    If you look at the document the Gay Revolutionary by Michael Swift, the homosexual leadership seeks to actual recruit.
> 
> I don't think that any of the protocols published over the years by the Learned Elders of Zion have ever done that.
> 
> Internet History Sourcebooks Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you still peddling this satire piece as proof of some neferious conspiracy? Swift is mocking you dumb fucks and the fact that you take it seriously only makes it all the more delightful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The document is in the Congressional Record, its hardly a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The joke is you citing a satire piece as some sort of evidence for your position.
> 
> This document opens with: _This essay is an outré, madness_, _a_ _tragic, cruel fantasy, an eruption of inner rage, on how the oppressed desperately dream of being the oppression.
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that if a Normative American had written such a protocol for dealing with homosexuals, it would be dismissed so quickly?
Click to expand...


You are free to ignore the disclaimer if you are so inclined. I can’t force you to recognize something as satire if you’re Hell bent on lying to yourself.


----------



## skookerasbil

Anybody who has been around enough gay folks know that there is just something off with the thinking in that dealing with life is a real challenge. Just not alot of resiliency when things get rough but especially with males....the whole fold the tent and flee mentality. Sad as hell.....


----------



## skookerasbil

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, it does not have effect on my life, but it does have effect on institution of marriage itself. Marriage is possible and compatible only between a man and a woman, and if you can just change the definition to suits your/someone's need, than everything can be called marriage by just accepting different definition. What about marriage between human and an animal, would you accept that?
> 
> It is my fucking business, because by changing definition of what I, as hetero have, you're demeaning the marriage institution itself. Where does it end?
> 
> 
> 
> More hysterical maudlin horseshit. If it has changed marriage at all, it has changed it for the better because it has broadened the base and made it more inclusive. Who the fuck are you to determine that same sex couples should not be allowed to participate ? To say that marriage is only possible between a man and a woman is an  arrogant appeal to authority logical fallacy and an appeal to ignorance fallacy as well. And you idiotic reference to marrying animals is a false equivalency fallacy as well as a red herring fallacy intended to derail the issue and mask the fact that you can't mount a rational and logical argument as to why gays should not be allowed to marry. Oh and it's also a slippery slope fallacy. Wow Slick, you get the prize for the most logical fallacies in one paragraph!!
Click to expand...


Yeah s0n but your sentiments are fringe....most people by far embrace the binary. So ummm....thought shit in you!


----------



## Lysistrata

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> planet Earth was doing just fine until humans came along and fucked that all to Hell, particularly those humans that
> (1) seek power & influence over others
> (2) seek to create religion & force that upon others
> (3) seek to create empire which is intolerant of the masses
> 
> Humans are replete with massive fault, and for most humans just getting along with their fellow humans is not an acceptable situation, because most humans lack the ability to tolerate those they disagree with.
> 
> The two demographics that have been persecuted the most in all of human history have been
> (1) homosexuals
> (2) Jews
> 
> It seems the  OP has an issue with homosexuals, which is his problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you about Jews and LGBTs, since I have never understood what it was that these people ever did, as a group, to harm anyone.
> 
> However, I also have never understood what women, as a group, have ever done to deserve the barrage of mistreatment that they have suffered, sometimes fatal, over thousands of years. Nor have I ever understood what people have done to deserve this mistreatment and murder that regional and ethnic groups, and religious sects, such as Native Americans, those brought from Africa to be slaves, Armenians, Hutus and Tutsis, Hindu "untouchables," did to anyone.
> 
> I can only speculate that people who are greedy for money, power, and control are behind this and know how to harness those dumb enough to believe in some sort of magical power to do their dirty work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you hummed Kumbaya typing that
Click to expand...


A cutsy answer does not make up for your apparent lack of knowledge and rationality.


----------



## danielpalos

Ame®icano said:


> How this is fair to girls? And leftists are calling this "brave and stunning".
> 
> #Woke
> 
> View attachment 247611


how about an "open competition" where gender is not a concern?  we could have men, women, and transgender categories.


----------



## Paulie

caddo kid said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two demographics that have been persecuted the most in all of human history have been
> (1) homosexuals
> (2) Jews
> 
> It seems the  OP has an issue with homosexuals, which is his problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in history, there were very few homosexuals as compared to today.   And those who chose to pursue the Lifestyle waited until they were in adulthood.
> 
> The real difference that the adherents of Judaism really don't recruit new members.    If you look at the document the Gay Revolutionary by Michael Swift, the homosexual leadership seeks to actual recruit.
> 
> I don't think that any of the protocols published over the years by the Learned Elders of Zion have ever done that.
> 
> Internet History Sourcebooks Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe most humans just want to live their lives without being hassled by other people.
> 
> It's a shame that many religious & political folk don't see the world in that light.
Click to expand...

You're a liberal, liberals want laws to dictate every little thing about how people live their lives and you have the audacity to say you believe people just want to be left alone and not hassled. You people can't even tolerate someone praying in public. You can't tolerate a fucking statue. A flag offends you. The list goes on, and every one of those things the left can't tolerate they have to HASSLE people to remove, ban, whatever until they don't have to see it anymore. The left hassles society more than anyone else ever dreams of. It's not enough that someone is an atheist. They have to also shove that atheism down everyone else's throats and complain because the 10 commandments are on a statue outside a court building. It's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## danielpalos

Paulie said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two demographics that have been persecuted the most in all of human history have been
> (1) homosexuals
> (2) Jews
> 
> It seems the  OP has an issue with homosexuals, which is his problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in history, there were very few homosexuals as compared to today.   And those who chose to pursue the Lifestyle waited until they were in adulthood.
> 
> The real difference that the adherents of Judaism really don't recruit new members.    If you look at the document the Gay Revolutionary by Michael Swift, the homosexual leadership seeks to actual recruit.
> 
> I don't think that any of the protocols published over the years by the Learned Elders of Zion have ever done that.
> 
> Internet History Sourcebooks Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe most humans just want to live their lives without being hassled by other people.
> 
> It's a shame that many religious & political folk don't see the world in that light.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a liberal, liberals want laws to dictate every little thing about how people live their lives and you have the audacity to say you believe people just want to be left alone and not hassled. You people can't even tolerate someone praying in public. You can't tolerate a fucking statue. A flag offends you. The list goes on, and every one of those things the left can't tolerate they have to HASSLE people to remove, ban, whatever until they don't have to see it anymore. The left hassles society more than anyone else ever dreams of. It's not enough that someone is an atheist. They have to also shove that atheism down everyone else's throats and complain because the 10 commandments are on a statue outside a court building. It's fucking ridiculous.
Click to expand...

the natives and blacks and refugees, just want to be "left alone".


----------



## Lysistrata

Paulie said:


> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caddo kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> The two demographics that have been persecuted the most in all of human history have been
> (1) homosexuals
> (2) Jews
> 
> It seems the  OP has an issue with homosexuals, which is his problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in history, there were very few homosexuals as compared to today.   And those who chose to pursue the Lifestyle waited until they were in adulthood.
> 
> The real difference that the adherents of Judaism really don't recruit new members.    If you look at the document the Gay Revolutionary by Michael Swift, the homosexual leadership seeks to actual recruit.
> 
> I don't think that any of the protocols published over the years by the Learned Elders of Zion have ever done that.
> 
> Internet History Sourcebooks Project
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe most humans just want to live their lives without being hassled by other people.
> 
> It's a shame that many religious & political folk don't see the world in that light.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a liberal, liberals want laws to dictate every little thing about how people live their lives and you have the audacity to say you believe people just want to be left alone and not hassled. You people can't even tolerate someone praying in public. You can't tolerate a fucking statue. A flag offends you. The list goes on, and every one of those things the left can't tolerate they have to HASSLE people to remove, ban, whatever until they don't have to see it anymore. The left hassles society more than anyone else ever dreams of. It's not enough that someone is an atheist. They have to also shove that atheism down everyone else's throats and complain because the 10 commandments are on a statue outside a court building. It's fucking ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Where have you been? People pray in public all the time. A statue is okay depending on where it is placed. Private property is fine; appropriating public property for a private display is fine. Appropriating public property for a private purpose is not. Drive down Main Street any time and you will see just about every symbol you can think of, including religious ones.

BTW: people practice all sorts of faiths in this country, as well as those who do not believe in a deity and those who are not sure. I haven't seen any atheist trying to "shove" their lack of belief down anyone's throats. I have seen people of various religious groups trying to do so, however.


----------



## 52ndStreet

If your a man acting like a woman or a woman who acts like a man, there has got to be some kind of mental disorder going on in the mind. Or if you put your penis in  another mans rectum, or if a woman wants to grind her vagina on another womans vagina, yes something is not clicking in your mind. It all goes against nature and human existence.Its a dead end lifestyle.!!


----------



## Lysistrata

52ndStreet said:


> If your a man acting like a woman or a woman who acts like a man, there has got to be some kind of mental disorder going on in the mind. Or if you put your penis in  another mans rectum, or if a woman wants to grind her vagina on another womans vagina, yes something is not clicking in your mind. It all goes against nature and human existence.Its a dead end lifestyle.!!



Even if being LGBT is a "dead end lifestyle," this is none of your concern.

Moreover, I have never known anyone, either heterosexual or LGBT, who ever adopted a "lifestyle," they just live their lives. I've had this conversation with at least three gay male friends. They all said that they knew that they were gay as children, but didn't have a name for it.. I know that I started saying things like "he's cute" by the time I was ten. We don't know how the process of developing a sexual orientation works. It's a mystery.

We also don't know why people of a particular sexual orientation find some individual sexually attractive and another not. Why do we find ourselves thinking that one is "hot" and another is not?

Sexual orientation/attraction appears to be innate, not due to outside forces.


----------



## impuretrash

Lysistrata said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your a man acting like a woman or a woman who acts like a man, there has got to be some kind of mental disorder going on in the mind. Or if you put your penis in  another mans rectum, or if a woman wants to grind her vagina on another womans vagina, yes something is not clicking in your mind. It all goes against nature and human existence.Its a dead end lifestyle.!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if being LGBT is a "dead end lifestyle," this is none of your concern.
> 
> Moreover, I have never known anyone, either heterosexual or LGBT, who ever adopted a "lifestyle," they just live their lives. I've had this conversation with at least three gay male friends. They all said that they knew that they were gay as children, but didn't have a name for it.. I know that I started saying things like "he's cute" by the time I was ten. We don't know how the process of developing a sexual orientation works. It's a mystery.
> 
> We also don't know why people of a particular sexual orientation find some individual sexually attractive and another not. Why do we find ourselves thinking that one is "hot" and another is not?
Click to expand...


A major contributor to conservative angst towards the LGBT agenda is exemplified in "pride" parades which are a celebration of absolute debauchery-public sex acts all in view of children.

That shit needs to stop, yesterday.


----------



## Lysistrata

impuretrash said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your a man acting like a woman or a woman who acts like a man, there has got to be some kind of mental disorder going on in the mind. Or if you put your penis in  another mans rectum, or if a woman wants to grind her vagina on another womans vagina, yes something is not clicking in your mind. It all goes against nature and human existence.Its a dead end lifestyle.!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if being LGBT is a "dead end lifestyle," this is none of your concern.
> 
> Moreover, I have never known anyone, either heterosexual or LGBT, who ever adopted a "lifestyle," they just live their lives. I've had this conversation with at least three gay male friends. They all said that they knew that they were gay as children, but didn't have a name for it.. I know that I started saying things like "he's cute" by the time I was ten. We don't know how the process of developing a sexual orientation works. It's a mystery.
> 
> We also don't know why people of a particular sexual orientation find some individual sexually attractive and another not. Why do we find ourselves thinking that one is "hot" and another is not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A major contributor to conservative angst towards the LGBT agenda is exemplified in "pride" parades which are a celebration of absolute debauchery-public sex acts all in view of children.
> 
> That shit needs to stop, yesterday.
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as an "LGBT agenda."
Public sex is illegal.


----------



## impuretrash

Lysistrata said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your a man acting like a woman or a woman who acts like a man, there has got to be some kind of mental disorder going on in the mind. Or if you put your penis in  another mans rectum, or if a woman wants to grind her vagina on another womans vagina, yes something is not clicking in your mind. It all goes against nature and human existence.Its a dead end lifestyle.!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if being LGBT is a "dead end lifestyle," this is none of your concern.
> 
> Moreover, I have never known anyone, either heterosexual or LGBT, who ever adopted a "lifestyle," they just live their lives. I've had this conversation with at least three gay male friends. They all said that they knew that they were gay as children, but didn't have a name for it.. I know that I started saying things like "he's cute" by the time I was ten. We don't know how the process of developing a sexual orientation works. It's a mystery.
> 
> We also don't know why people of a particular sexual orientation find some individual sexually attractive and another not. Why do we find ourselves thinking that one is "hot" and another is not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A major contributor to conservative angst towards the LGBT agenda is exemplified in "pride" parades which are a celebration of absolute debauchery-public sex acts all in view of children.
> 
> That shit needs to stop, yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as an "LGBT agenda."
> Public sex is illegal.
Click to expand...


Of course there's an LGBT agenda. Just as there's a conservative and liberal agenda. Stop your nonsense.


----------



## Paulie

Why even argue with liberals?


----------



## Ame®icano

emilynghiem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> But hetero couples are not granted the right to get married. Constitutionally, nobody is granted that "right", and since is not federal issue, it falls under 10th amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you bother to read # 467 before writing this drivel? I stated that the issue is NOT whether or not marriage is a right in and of itself. I will add that while marriage is not mentioned in the Constitution, the courts, on numerous occasions have in fact ruled that it is a right. That is what is called case law or binding precedent , which carries the same force of law.
> 
> 14 Supreme Court Cases: Marriage is a Fundamental Right  |  American Foundation for Equal Rights
> 
> Again, the issue is  equal protection under the law and due process as provided for in the 14th Amendment. While marriage is generally a state issue, discrimination is most certainly a federal issue and states do not have absolute authority over marriage or anything else when they violate the constitution, as you can see from by above link. By your reasoning, the states should have also been permitted to ban interracial marriage. Are you also of the opinion that Loving v. Virginia was a federal over reach.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know if I answered this before TheProgressivePatriot
> I would offer these points about marriage being a right:
> 1. Marriage is a right like Baptism is a right or funerals or communion.
> You have the right to exercise your beliefs in any ritualistic form you choose.
> So this is a right included under FREE EXERCISE OF RELIGION where Govt
> can neither establish NOR PROHIBIT free exercise of religion (or expression
> by freedom of speech also in the First Amendment).
> 
> 2. To legislate what is a legal right either requires
> a. State legislatures whose duty is to WRITE OR REFORM laws
> (this is NOT judicial capacity to create laws, only to INTERPRET)
> b. Constitutional Amendments ratified by States as with
> establishing VOTING RIGHTS which has a written Amendment
> (again this is NOT judicial duty to create laws or rights)
> 
> 3. What the courts DO have authority to do is STRIKE DOWN
> bans or laws that discriminate in unconstitutional ways.
> 
> Striking DOWN a ban on gay marriage or on abortion etc.
> is NOT THE SAME as "creating a law making it legal."
> 
> For example, if courts were to STRIKE DOWN a law BANNING Christianity
> that's NOT the same as "making Christianity legal." It was already legal
> to practice under FREE EXERCISE OF RELIGION. the State is NOT endorsing
> Christianity NOR is it "requiring states to implement Christianity"
> by removing a ban against it.
> 
> So striking down a ban on gay marriage is not requiring States to implement it either.
> It's just saying that once States HAVE marriages within state law
> then it can't be discriminatory. And this is why I agree with Libertarians
> and other Constitutionalists who argue that if people cannot agree on marriage
> laws or beliefs, then NONE OF THAT SHOULD BE INCLUDED IN GOVT LAWS:
> * if PEOPLE of a state AGREE on "marriage laws" then when those people
> authorize the STATE to legislate it, it's not violating the beliefs of any citizens.
> * if PEOPLE of a state DISAGREE on marriage laws and beliefs, then legislating
> one belief or bias over another would discriminate against people opposed,
> such as the case with marriage laws banning same sex marriages which violated
> the beliefs of people who were unequally excluded, so in those cases I would
> recommend either NEUTRAL or NO laws on marriage, but stick to civil unions
> and decide benefits based on financial contracts that people agree to,
> instead of regulating social relationships. And if people can't agree on terms of
> benefits, then separate THAT from govt as well and manage it privately, just as
> church groups decide on programs for their own members, not for the entire public!
Click to expand...


You're comparing marriage and religion.

Can you point where in Constitution is mentioned marriage, as is religion?


----------



## Ame®icano

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> But hetero couples are not granted the right to get married. Constitutionally, nobody is granted that "right", and since is not federal issue, it falls under 10th amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you bother to read # 467 before writing this drivel? I stated that the issue is NOT whether or not marriage is a right in and of itself. I will add that while marriage is not mentioned in the Constitution, the courts, on numerous occasions have in fact ruled that it is a right. That is what is called case law or binding precedent , which carries the same force of law.
> 
> 14 Supreme Court Cases: Marriage is a Fundamental Right  |  American Foundation for Equal Rights
> 
> Again, the issue is  equal protection under the law and due process as provided for in the 14th Amendment. While marriage is generally a state issue, discrimination is most certainly a federal issue and states do not have absolute authority over marriage or anything else when they violate the constitution, as you can see from by above link. By your reasoning, the states should have also been permitted to ban interracial marriage. Are you also of the opinion that Loving v. Virginia was a federal over reach.?
Click to expand...


According to the Article 1. Section 1. of the Constitution, "*All legislative powers* herein granted shall be vested in a Congress of the United States, which shall consist of a Senate and House of Representatives.". Courts cannot make the law out of thin air, that's Congress job.


----------



## Ame®icano

danielpalos said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> How this is fair to girls? And leftists are calling this "brave and stunning".
> 
> #Woke
> 
> View attachment 247611
> 
> 
> 
> how about an "open competition" where gender is not a concern?  we could have men, women, and transgender categories.
Click to expand...


Men and women competition already exist. I have no problem having transgender only category, where they can compete against each other. Keep men and women competitions for men and women.


----------



## emilynghiem

Ame®icano said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> But hetero couples are not granted the right to get married. Constitutionally, nobody is granted that "right", and since is not federal issue, it falls under 10th amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you bother to read # 467 before writing this drivel? I stated that the issue is NOT whether or not marriage is a right in and of itself. I will add that while marriage is not mentioned in the Constitution, the courts, on numerous occasions have in fact ruled that it is a right. That is what is called case law or binding precedent , which carries the same force of law.
> 
> 14 Supreme Court Cases: Marriage is a Fundamental Right  |  American Foundation for Equal Rights
> 
> Again, the issue is  equal protection under the law and due process as provided for in the 14th Amendment. While marriage is generally a state issue, discrimination is most certainly a federal issue and states do not have absolute authority over marriage or anything else when they violate the constitution, as you can see from by above link. By your reasoning, the states should have also been permitted to ban interracial marriage. Are you also of the opinion that Loving v. Virginia was a federal over reach.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know if I answered this before TheProgressivePatriot
> I would offer these points about marriage being a right:
> 1. Marriage is a right like Baptism is a right or funerals or communion.
> You have the right to exercise your beliefs in any ritualistic form you choose.
> So this is a right included under FREE EXERCISE OF RELIGION where Govt
> can neither establish NOR PROHIBIT free exercise of religion (or expression
> by freedom of speech also in the First Amendment).
> 
> 2. To legislate what is a legal right either requires
> a. State legislatures whose duty is to WRITE OR REFORM laws
> (this is NOT judicial capacity to create laws, only to INTERPRET)
> b. Constitutional Amendments ratified by States as with
> establishing VOTING RIGHTS which has a written Amendment
> (again this is NOT judicial duty to create laws or rights)
> 
> 3. What the courts DO have authority to do is STRIKE DOWN
> bans or laws that discriminate in unconstitutional ways.
> 
> Striking DOWN a ban on gay marriage or on abortion etc.
> is NOT THE SAME as "creating a law making it legal."
> 
> For example, if courts were to STRIKE DOWN a law BANNING Christianity
> that's NOT the same as "making Christianity legal." It was already legal
> to practice under FREE EXERCISE OF RELIGION. the State is NOT endorsing
> Christianity NOR is it "requiring states to implement Christianity"
> by removing a ban against it.
> 
> So striking down a ban on gay marriage is not requiring States to implement it either.
> It's just saying that once States HAVE marriages within state law
> then it can't be discriminatory. And this is why I agree with Libertarians
> and other Constitutionalists who argue that if people cannot agree on marriage
> laws or beliefs, then NONE OF THAT SHOULD BE INCLUDED IN GOVT LAWS:
> * if PEOPLE of a state AGREE on "marriage laws" then when those people
> authorize the STATE to legislate it, it's not violating the beliefs of any citizens.
> * if PEOPLE of a state DISAGREE on marriage laws and beliefs, then legislating
> one belief or bias over another would discriminate against people opposed,
> such as the case with marriage laws banning same sex marriages which violated
> the beliefs of people who were unequally excluded, so in those cases I would
> recommend either NEUTRAL or NO laws on marriage, but stick to civil unions
> and decide benefits based on financial contracts that people agree to,
> instead of regulating social relationships. And if people can't agree on terms of
> benefits, then separate THAT from govt as well and manage it privately, just as
> church groups decide on programs for their own members, not for the entire public!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're comparing marriage and religion.
> 
> Can you point where in Constitution is mentioned marriage, as is religion?
Click to expand...


Ame®icano
I'm saying Marriage like Baptism or other religious rites
is INCLUDED under "free exercise of religion."

I'm saying it isn't a separate right like Gun Rights or Voting Rights
that are established by Constitutional process of passing Amendments ratified by States,
not created by judicial rulings or passed by Congress without Amending the Constitution.


----------



## Lysistrata

Everyone has a "civil union" who is married under civil law, which is subject to the Constitution. No one is interfering with anyone's right to undergo a religious ritual according to their religious organization, which binds them to the rules of that organization.


----------



## toobfreak

Coyote said:


> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?



Because they don't leave US alone?

Ask yourself what any normal person would do going into a bakery and the baker declined putting a given saying on your cake?  We'd go down the street to someone else.

Instead, what did the LGBTQ do?  They contacted the federal government, sued the baker, and put them out of business for trying to simply live THEIR lives by their own standards.


----------



## Paulie

toobfreak said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they don't leave US alone?
> 
> Ask yourself what any normal person would do going into a bakery and the baker declined putting a given saying on your cake?  We'd go down the street to someone else.
> 
> Instead, what did the LGBTQ do?  They contacted the federal government, sued the baker, and put them out of business for trying to simply live THEIR lives by their own standards.
Click to expand...

It's punishment for not thinking the way they do. Thats how the left works now. Join us or die.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?




is conservative hatred and desire for violence a mental disorder or a choice?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Ame®icano said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> But hetero couples are not granted the right to get married. Constitutionally, nobody is granted that "right", and since is not federal issue, it falls under 10th amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you bother to read # 467 before writing this drivel? I stated that the issue is NOT whether or not marriage is a right in and of itself. I will add that while marriage is not mentioned in the Constitution, the courts, on numerous occasions have in fact ruled that it is a right. That is what is called case law or binding precedent , which carries the same force of law.
> 
> 14 Supreme Court Cases: Marriage is a Fundamental Right  |  American Foundation for Equal Rights
> 
> Again, the issue is  equal protection under the law and due process as provided for in the 14th Amendment. While marriage is generally a state issue, discrimination is most certainly a federal issue and states do not have absolute authority over marriage or anything else when they violate the constitution, as you can see from by above link. By your reasoning, the states should have also been permitted to ban interracial marriage. Are you also of the opinion that Loving v. Virginia was a federal over reach.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the Article 1. Section 1. of the Constitution, "*All legislative powers* herein granted shall be vested in a Congress of the United States, which shall consist of a Senate and House of Representatives.". Courts cannot make the law out of thin air, that's Congress job.
Click to expand...

The courts are not making law "out of thin air" The courts rule on the proper application of laws based on legislative intent, and , as in the case of marriage , whether or not the law passes constitutional muster. The problem is that both conservatives and liberals whine,  bleat and blather about " legislating from the bench" and "judicial activism"  whenever they don't like a ruling. However, judicial review and oversite is an accepted and well established role of the court- at least since Marbury v. Madison. If not, then what is the purpose of the court?


----------



## Lysistrata

toobfreak said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they don't leave US alone?
> 
> Ask yourself what any normal person would do going into a bakery and the baker declined putting a given saying on your cake?  We'd go down the street to someone else.
> 
> Instead, what did the LGBTQ do?  They contacted the federal government, sued the baker, and put them out of business for trying to simply live THEIR lives by their own standards.
Click to expand...


Who is the "they" who can't leave the "us" alone? Who is the "us"?

The "normal" people who are subjected to violations of public-accommodations laws go to the state agency set up to deal with such violations and make a complaint. The agency decides whether there has been a violation. It found a violation and fined the perp. The perp then took the agency to court. 

The couple only filed a legitimate complaint with the agency. They did not go to the federal government. They did absolutely nothing to put the perp out of business.

You have no comprehension of how these things work.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Ame®icano said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> But hetero couples are not granted the right to get married. Constitutionally, nobody is granted that "right", and since is not federal issue, it falls under 10th amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you bother to read # 467 before writing this drivel? I stated that the issue is NOT whether or not marriage is a right in and of itself. I will add that while marriage is not mentioned in the Constitution, the courts, on numerous occasions have in fact ruled that it is a right. That is what is called case law or binding precedent , which carries the same force of law.
> 
> 14 Supreme Court Cases: Marriage is a Fundamental Right  |  American Foundation for Equal Rights
> 
> Again, the issue is  equal protection under the law and due process as provided for in the 14th Amendment. While marriage is generally a state issue, discrimination is most certainly a federal issue and states do not have absolute authority over marriage or anything else when they violate the constitution, as you can see from by above link. By your reasoning, the states should have also been permitted to ban interracial marriage. Are you also of the opinion that Loving v. Virginia was a federal over reach.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the Article 1. Section 1. of the Constitution, "*All legislative powers* herein granted shall be vested in a Congress of the United States, which shall consist of a Senate and House of Representatives.". Courts cannot make the law out of thin air, that's Congress job.
Click to expand...

The court does not write laws. Granted, they issue binding precedents that determine what the law means and whether or not it is constitutional. Those rulings do indeed alter the legal landscape and effect countless lives. But every court case-every ruling starts with a law that was passed by a legislative body, AND that was then challenged by someone effected by that law. Without the oversite role of the courts ,the people would have no recourse except for the lengthy and uncertain process of getting rid of the elected officials who voted for the law.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

anynameyouwish said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is conservative hatred and desire for violence a mental disorder or a choice?
Click to expand...

Retarded. If you have an adult question let me know


----------



## toobfreak

Lysistrata said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they don't leave US alone?
> 
> Ask yourself what any normal person would do going into a bakery and the baker declined putting a given saying on your cake?  We'd go down the street to someone else.
> 
> Instead, what did the LGBTQ do?  They contacted the federal government, sued the baker, and put them out of business for trying to simply live THEIR lives by their own standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is the "they" who can't leave the "us" alone? Who is the "us"?  You have no comprehension of how these things work.
Click to expand...


READ, Listerina, READS the thread.  Then ask Coyote because I was just repeating HER words.  WHERE WERE YOU when she asked us and them?????  Off in a stupor somewhere failing to comprehend as usual?


----------



## anynameyouwish

emilynghiem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> But hetero couples are not granted the right to get married. Constitutionally, nobody is granted that "right", and since is not federal issue, it falls under 10th amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you bother to read # 467 before writing this drivel? I stated that the issue is NOT whether or not marriage is a right in and of itself. I will add that while marriage is not mentioned in the Constitution, the courts, on numerous occasions have in fact ruled that it is a right. That is what is called case law or binding precedent , which carries the same force of law.
> 
> 14 Supreme Court Cases: Marriage is a Fundamental Right  |  American Foundation for Equal Rights
> 
> Again, the issue is  equal protection under the law and due process as provided for in the 14th Amendment. While marriage is generally a state issue, discrimination is most certainly a federal issue and states do not have absolute authority over marriage or anything else when they violate the constitution, as you can see from by above link. By your reasoning, the states should have also been permitted to ban interracial marriage. Are you also of the opinion that Loving v. Virginia was a federal over reach.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know if I answered this before TheProgressivePatriot
> I would offer these points about marriage being a right:
> 1. Marriage is a right like Baptism is a right or funerals or communion.
> You have the right to exercise your beliefs in any ritualistic form you choose.
> So this is a right included under FREE EXERCISE OF RELIGION where Govt
> can neither establish NOR PROHIBIT free exercise of religion (or expression
> by freedom of speech also in the First Amendment).
> 
> 2. To legislate what is a legal right either requires
> a. State legislatures whose duty is to WRITE OR REFORM laws
> (this is NOT judicial capacity to create laws, only to INTERPRET)
> b. Constitutional Amendments ratified by States as with
> establishing VOTING RIGHTS which has a written Amendment
> (again this is NOT judicial duty to create laws or rights)
> 
> 3. What the courts DO have authority to do is STRIKE DOWN
> bans or laws that discriminate in unconstitutional ways.
> 
> Striking DOWN a ban on gay marriage or on abortion etc.
> is NOT THE SAME as "creating a law making it legal."
> 
> For example, if courts were to STRIKE DOWN a law BANNING Christianity
> that's NOT the same as "making Christianity legal." It was already legal
> to practice under FREE EXERCISE OF RELIGION. the State is NOT endorsing
> Christianity NOR is it "requiring states to implement Christianity"
> by removing a ban against it.
> 
> So striking down a ban on gay marriage is not requiring States to implement it either.
> It's just saying that once States HAVE marriages within state law
> then it can't be discriminatory. And this is why I agree with Libertarians
> and other Constitutionalists who argue that if people cannot agree on marriage
> laws or beliefs, then NONE OF THAT SHOULD BE INCLUDED IN GOVT LAWS:
> * if PEOPLE of a state AGREE on "marriage laws" then when those people
> authorize the STATE to legislate it, it's not violating the beliefs of any citizens.
> * if PEOPLE of a state DISAGREE on marriage laws and beliefs, then legislating
> one belief or bias over another would discriminate against people opposed,
> such as the case with marriage laws banning same sex marriages which violated
> the beliefs of people who were unequally excluded, so in those cases I would
> recommend either NEUTRAL or NO laws on marriage, but stick to civil unions
> and decide benefits based on financial contracts that people agree to,
> instead of regulating social relationships. And if people can't agree on terms of
> benefits, then separate THAT from govt as well and manage it privately, just as
> church groups decide on programs for their own members, not for the entire public!
Click to expand...



"rights"


according to EVERY CONSERVATIVE in the country our ONLY RIGHTS are THOSE ACTUALLY LISTED in the constitution.


period.


marriage is NOT mentioned in the  constitution.

exclamation point.


----------



## danielpalos

The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States.


----------



## Lysistrata

toobfreak said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they don't leave US alone?
> 
> Ask yourself what any normal person would do going into a bakery and the baker declined putting a given saying on your cake?  We'd go down the street to someone else.
> 
> Instead, what did the LGBTQ do?  They contacted the federal government, sued the baker, and put them out of business for trying to simply live THEIR lives by their own standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is the "they" who can't leave the "us" alone? Who is the "us"?  You have no comprehension of how these things work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> READ, Listerina, READS the thread.  Then ask Coyote because I was just repeating HER words.  WHERE WERE YOU when she asked us and them?????  Off in a stupor somewhere failing to comprehend as usual?
Click to expand...


I'm not jumping at the bait. You know what I mean. You are a member of a group with some big chip on your shoulder and act like someone is "persecuting" you. Sniffle, sniffle.. I just pointed out that you got both the law and the facts wrong.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

anynameyouwish said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> But hetero couples are not granted the right to get married. Constitutionally, nobody is granted that "right", and since is not federal issue, it falls under 10th amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you bother to read # 467 before writing this drivel? I stated that the issue is NOT whether or not marriage is a right in and of itself. I will add that while marriage is not mentioned in the Constitution, the courts, on numerous occasions have in fact ruled that it is a right. That is what is called case law or binding precedent , which carries the same force of law.
> 
> 14 Supreme Court Cases: Marriage is a Fundamental Right  |  American Foundation for Equal Rights
> 
> Again, the issue is  equal protection under the law and due process as provided for in the 14th Amendment. While marriage is generally a state issue, discrimination is most certainly a federal issue and states do not have absolute authority over marriage or anything else when they violate the constitution, as you can see from by above link. By your reasoning, the states should have also been permitted to ban interracial marriage. Are you also of the opinion that Loving v. Virginia was a federal over reach.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know if I answered this before TheProgressivePatriot
> I would offer these points about marriage being a right:
> 1. Marriage is a right like Baptism is a right or funerals or communion.
> You have the right to exercise your beliefs in any ritualistic form you choose.
> So this is a right included under FREE EXERCISE OF RELIGION where Govt
> can neither establish NOR PROHIBIT free exercise of religion (or expression
> by freedom of speech also in the First Amendment).
> 
> 2. To legislate what is a legal right either requires
> a. State legislatures whose duty is to WRITE OR REFORM laws
> (this is NOT judicial capacity to create laws, only to INTERPRET)
> b. Constitutional Amendments ratified by States as with
> establishing VOTING RIGHTS which has a written Amendment
> (again this is NOT judicial duty to create laws or rights)
> 
> 3. What the courts DO have authority to do is STRIKE DOWN
> bans or laws that discriminate in unconstitutional ways.
> 
> Striking DOWN a ban on gay marriage or on abortion etc.
> is NOT THE SAME as "creating a law making it legal."
> 
> For example, if courts were to STRIKE DOWN a law BANNING Christianity
> that's NOT the same as "making Christianity legal." It was already legal
> to practice under FREE EXERCISE OF RELIGION. the State is NOT endorsing
> Christianity NOR is it "requiring states to implement Christianity"
> by removing a ban against it.
> 
> So striking down a ban on gay marriage is not requiring States to implement it either.
> It's just saying that once States HAVE marriages within state law
> then it can't be discriminatory. And this is why I agree with Libertarians
> and other Constitutionalists who argue that if people cannot agree on marriage
> laws or beliefs, then NONE OF THAT SHOULD BE INCLUDED IN GOVT LAWS:
> * if PEOPLE of a state AGREE on "marriage laws" then when those people
> authorize the STATE to legislate it, it's not violating the beliefs of any citizens.
> * if PEOPLE of a state DISAGREE on marriage laws and beliefs, then legislating
> one belief or bias over another would discriminate against people opposed,
> such as the case with marriage laws banning same sex marriages which violated
> the beliefs of people who were unequally excluded, so in those cases I would
> recommend either NEUTRAL or NO laws on marriage, but stick to civil unions
> and decide benefits based on financial contracts that people agree to,
> instead of regulating social relationships. And if people can't agree on terms of
> benefits, then separate THAT from govt as well and manage it privately, just as
> church groups decide on programs for their own members, not for the entire public!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "rights"
> 
> 
> according to EVERY CONSERVATIVE in the country our ONLY RIGHTS are THOSE ACTUALLY LISTED in the constitution.
> 
> 
> period.
> 
> 
> marriage is NOT mentioned in the  constitution.
> 
> exclamation point.
Click to expand...

Bubba. The point is that marriage has been treated as a right for people who want to marry the someone of the opposite sex  who they choose. They only have to meet  certain minimum requirements. Whereas, before Obergefell, gay people in many places could not marry the person of their choice. That is discrimination. Let us know when jurisdictions start to arbitrarily refuse marriage licenses  to opposite sex couples and then we can talk about rights


----------



## toobfreak

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The point is that marriage has been treated as a right for people who want to marry the someone of the opposite sex  who they choose. They only have to meet  certain minimum requirements. Whereas, before Obergefell, gay people in many places could not marry the person of their choice. That is discrimination.



Sorry again, PeePee but NO.  Would you hire a person with a social degree for an engineering position?  No!  Is that discrimination?  No, it is simply common sense.  For THOUSANDS of years, "marriage" was defined as a legal union between man and wife in holy matrimony for the express purpose of trying to have a family and bring young ones into this world.  Each parent lent an aspect to the guidance and upbringing of the children;  the masculine influence as well as the feminine.  One was nurturing/protective while the other taught how to go out and battle the world.

Only within the past few years has the term marriage been perverted and devalued to mean any two fucking idiots who want to live together just because they have an emotional bond.  Gay people don't need marriage to have a legal civil bond, but whatever changes made to the semantics of the laws you can NEVER be truly "married," you will never have children of your own nor ever raise a family.

Your whole complaint seems based on the "unfairness" of this or that situation;  life was never meant to be fair:  I can't give birth, I'll never be an athlete.  I can't dance, and a whole lot of other things.  You are a square peg bitching that you can't fit into the round holes of the world.  Sorry, but not all holes (ahem) were meant for you.  That isn't discrimination, that is merely life.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

toobfreak said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that marriage has been treated as a right for people who want to marry the someone of the opposite sex  who they choose. They only have to meet  certain minimum requirements. Whereas, before Obergefell, gay people in many places could not marry the person of their choice. That is discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again, PeePee but NO.  Would you hire a person with a social degree for an engineering position?  No!  Is that discrimination?  No, it is simply common sense.  For THOUSANDS of years, "marriage" was defined as a legal union between man and wife in holy matrimony for the express purpose of trying to have a family and bring young ones into this world.  Each parent lent an aspect to the guidance and upbringing of the children;  the masculine influence as well as the feminine.  One was nurturing/protective while the other taught how to go out and battle the world.
> 
> Only within the past few years has the term marriage been perverted and devalued to mean any two fucking idiots who want to live together just because they have an emotional bond.  Gay people don't need marriage to have a legal civil bond, but whatever changes made to the semantics of the laws you can NEVER be truly "married," you will never have children of your own nor ever raise a family.
> 
> Your whole complaint seems based on the "unfairness" of this or that situation;  life was never meant to be fair:  I can't give birth, I'll never be an athlete.  I can't dance, and a whole lot of other things.  You are a square peg bitching that you can't fit into the round holes of the world.  Sorry, but not all holes (ahem) were meant for you.  That isn't discrimination, that is merely life.
Click to expand...

Nice rant based on nothing but logical fallacies such as an appeal to tradition and a false dichotomy not to mention an appeal to ignorance. One could drown the pile of horseshit. An there is absolutely no legal basis for your so call argument.


----------



## toobfreak

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that marriage has been treated as a right for people who want to marry the someone of the opposite sex  who they choose. They only have to meet  certain minimum requirements. Whereas, before Obergefell, gay people in many places could not marry the person of their choice. That is discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again, PeePee but NO.  Would you hire a person with a social degree for an engineering position?  No!  Is that discrimination?  No, it is simply common sense.  For THOUSANDS of years, "marriage" was defined as a legal union between man and wife in holy matrimony for the express purpose of trying to have a family and bring young ones into this world.  Each parent lent an aspect to the guidance and upbringing of the children;  the masculine influence as well as the feminine.  One was nurturing/protective while the other taught how to go out and battle the world.
> 
> Only within the past few years has the term marriage been perverted and devalued to mean any two fucking idiots who want to live together just because they have an emotional bond.  Gay people don't need marriage to have a legal civil bond, but whatever changes made to the semantics of the laws you can NEVER be truly "married," you will never have children of your own nor ever raise a family.
> 
> Your whole complaint seems based on the "unfairness" of this or that situation;  life was never meant to be fair:  I can't give birth, I'll never be an athlete.  I can't dance, and a whole lot of other things.  You are a square peg bitching that you can't fit into the round holes of the world.  Sorry, but not all holes (ahem) were meant for you.  That isn't discrimination, that is merely life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice rant based on nothing but logical fallacies such as an appeal to tradition and a false dichotomy not to mention an appeal to ignorance. One could drown the pile of horseshit. An there is absolutely no legal basis for your so call argument.
Click to expand...

WHICH logical fallacies?
WHAT false dichotomy?
WHAT ignorance?

*The notion of marriage as a sacrament, and not just a contract, can be traced to St. Paul who compared the relationship of a husband and wife to that of Christ and his church (Eph. v, 23-32).*

*Joseph Campbell, in the Power of Myth, mentions that the Twelfth-century troubadours were the first ones who thought of courtly love in the same way we do now. The whole notion of romance didn't exist until medieval times and the troubadours.*

*Pope Nicholas I declared in 866, "If the consent be lacking in a marriage, all other celebrations, even should the union be consummated, are rendered void." This shows the importance of a couple's consent to marriage. It has remained an important part of both church teaching and marriage laws through the years.*

A Brief History of Marriage and How It Has Evolved

*Leviticus 18 universally outlaws men laying with men as with women, with this being a capital crime, (Lv. 18:22; 20:13), with an additional separate prohibition evidently forbidding homosexual religious prostitution. Homosexual behavior was especially manifest in Rome and Greece at that time, but which was and is a historical constant among all peoples, in differing but deleterious forms, and with different degrees of moral degeneration being realized. For the follower of the Bible therefore, homosexuality is not new, nor unexpected, but neither is it justified, rather it is unequivocally condemned, while God is revealed as giving man grace to resist and overcome sin. (Gn. 4:7; Ja. 1:12-15' 1Cor. 6:9-11) *

History of homosexuality - Conservapedia


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

toobfreak said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that marriage has been treated as a right for people who want to marry the someone of the opposite sex  who they choose. They only have to meet  certain minimum requirements. Whereas, before Obergefell, gay people in many places could not marry the person of their choice. That is discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again, PeePee but NO.  Would you hire a person with a social degree for an engineering position?  No!  Is that discrimination?  No, it is simply common sense.  For THOUSANDS of years, "marriage" was defined as a legal union between man and wife in holy matrimony for the express purpose of trying to have a family and bring young ones into this world.  Each parent lent an aspect to the guidance and upbringing of the children;  the masculine influence as well as the feminine.  One was nurturing/protective while the other taught how to go out and battle the world.
> 
> Only within the past few years has the term marriage been perverted and devalued to mean any two fucking idiots who want to live together just because they have an emotional bond.  Gay people don't need marriage to have a legal civil bond, but whatever changes made to the semantics of the laws you can NEVER be truly "married," you will never have children of your own nor ever raise a family.
> 
> Your whole complaint seems based on the "unfairness" of this or that situation;  life was never meant to be fair:  I can't give birth, I'll never be an athlete.  I can't dance, and a whole lot of other things.  You are a square peg bitching that you can't fit into the round holes of the world.  Sorry, but not all holes (ahem) were meant for you.  That isn't discrimination, that is merely life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice rant based on nothing but logical fallacies such as an appeal to tradition and a false dichotomy not to mention an appeal to ignorance. One could drown the pile of horseshit. An there is absolutely no legal basis for your so call argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHICH logical fallacies?
> WHAT false dichotomy?
> WHAT ignorance?
> 
> *The notion of marriage as a sacrament, and not just a contract, can be traced to St. Paul who compared the relationship of a husband and wife to that of Christ and his church (Eph. v, 23-32).*
> 
> *Joseph Campbell, in the Power of Myth, mentions that the Twelfth-century troubadours were the first ones who thought of courtly love in the same way we do now. The whole notion of romance didn't exist until medieval times and the troubadours.*
> 
> *Pope Nicholas I declared in 866, "If the consent be lacking in a marriage, all other celebrations, even should the union be consummated, are rendered void." This shows the importance of a couple's consent to marriage. It has remained an important part of both church teaching and marriage laws through the years.*
> 
> A Brief History of Marriage and How It Has Evolved
> 
> *Leviticus 18 universally outlaws men laying with men as with women, with this being a capital crime, (Lv. 18:22; 20:13), with an additional separate prohibition evidently forbidding homosexual religious prostitution. Homosexual behavior was especially manifest in Rome and Greece at that time, but which was and is a historical constant among all peoples, in differing but deleterious forms, and with different degrees of moral degeneration being realized. For the follower of the Bible therefore, homosexuality is not new, nor unexpected, but neither is it justified, rather it is unequivocally condemned, while God is revealed as giving man grace to resist and overcome sin. (Gn. 4:7; Ja. 1:12-15' 1Cor. 6:9-11) *
> 
> History of homosexuality - Conservapedia
Click to expand...

Spare me the religious gobbity gook


----------



## emilynghiem

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> But hetero couples are not granted the right to get married. Constitutionally, nobody is granted that "right", and since is not federal issue, it falls under 10th amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you bother to read # 467 before writing this drivel? I stated that the issue is NOT whether or not marriage is a right in and of itself. I will add that while marriage is not mentioned in the Constitution, the courts, on numerous occasions have in fact ruled that it is a right. That is what is called case law or binding precedent , which carries the same force of law.
> 
> 14 Supreme Court Cases: Marriage is a Fundamental Right  |  American Foundation for Equal Rights
> 
> Again, the issue is  equal protection under the law and due process as provided for in the 14th Amendment. While marriage is generally a state issue, discrimination is most certainly a federal issue and states do not have absolute authority over marriage or anything else when they violate the constitution, as you can see from by above link. By your reasoning, the states should have also been permitted to ban interracial marriage. Are you also of the opinion that Loving v. Virginia was a federal over reach.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know if I answered this before TheProgressivePatriot
> I would offer these points about marriage being a right:
> 1. Marriage is a right like Baptism is a right or funerals or communion.
> You have the right to exercise your beliefs in any ritualistic form you choose.
> So this is a right included under FREE EXERCISE OF RELIGION where Govt
> can neither establish NOR PROHIBIT free exercise of religion (or expression
> by freedom of speech also in the First Amendment).
> 
> 2. To legislate what is a legal right either requires
> a. State legislatures whose duty is to WRITE OR REFORM laws
> (this is NOT judicial capacity to create laws, only to INTERPRET)
> b. Constitutional Amendments ratified by States as with
> establishing VOTING RIGHTS which has a written Amendment
> (again this is NOT judicial duty to create laws or rights)
> 
> 3. What the courts DO have authority to do is STRIKE DOWN
> bans or laws that discriminate in unconstitutional ways.
> 
> Striking DOWN a ban on gay marriage or on abortion etc.
> is NOT THE SAME as "creating a law making it legal."
> 
> For example, if courts were to STRIKE DOWN a law BANNING Christianity
> that's NOT the same as "making Christianity legal." It was already legal
> to practice under FREE EXERCISE OF RELIGION. the State is NOT endorsing
> Christianity NOR is it "requiring states to implement Christianity"
> by removing a ban against it.
> 
> So striking down a ban on gay marriage is not requiring States to implement it either.
> It's just saying that once States HAVE marriages within state law
> then it can't be discriminatory. And this is why I agree with Libertarians
> and other Constitutionalists who argue that if people cannot agree on marriage
> laws or beliefs, then NONE OF THAT SHOULD BE INCLUDED IN GOVT LAWS:
> * if PEOPLE of a state AGREE on "marriage laws" then when those people
> authorize the STATE to legislate it, it's not violating the beliefs of any citizens.
> * if PEOPLE of a state DISAGREE on marriage laws and beliefs, then legislating
> one belief or bias over another would discriminate against people opposed,
> such as the case with marriage laws banning same sex marriages which violated
> the beliefs of people who were unequally excluded, so in those cases I would
> recommend either NEUTRAL or NO laws on marriage, but stick to civil unions
> and decide benefits based on financial contracts that people agree to,
> instead of regulating social relationships. And if people can't agree on terms of
> benefits, then separate THAT from govt as well and manage it privately, just as
> church groups decide on programs for their own members, not for the entire public!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "rights"
> 
> 
> according to EVERY CONSERVATIVE in the country our ONLY RIGHTS are THOSE ACTUALLY LISTED in the constitution.
> 
> 
> period.
> 
> 
> marriage is NOT mentioned in the  constitution.
> 
> exclamation point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bubba. The point is that marriage has been treated as a right for people who want to marry the someone of the opposite sex  who they choose. They only have to meet  certain minimum requirements. Whereas, before Obergefell, gay people in many places could not marry the person of their choice. That is discrimination. Let us know when jurisdictions start to arbitrarily refuse marriage licenses  to opposite sex couples and then we can talk about rights
Click to expand...


And that still doesn't solve the problem of trying to establish beliefs THROUGH GOVT about social relationships
into civil contracts on marriage. 

What this did TheProgressivePatriot is prove WHY marriage should not be in govt in the first place.
Only neutral civil unions and contracts that don't dictate or recognize some social relations over others.

Any two partners should be able to form and police a financial and legal contract
regardless of their social relations with each other or whole groups that do or do not recognize that relationship.

That shouldn't affect their rights in the first place.

It is true that if you are going to have marriage through the state
then if you have this for some couples you should have that for others without discrimination.

What the correction failed to do is address the option of neutralizing marriage
and removing ALL references to social relations so that the state is only
responsible for the financial and legal agreements such as custody and guardianship etc.
and HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE SOCIAL RELATIONS that are private between people.

This is like arguing "since White people can get an LLC or 501c3 through the state
then BLACK people should be able to get the same" 

Why tie in Race (or in this case Orientation) with the LLC to begin with?

The same way ANYONE can get an LLC, anyone should be able to 
get a CIVIL or DOMESTIC partnership agreement governing legal and financial terms.

NOT have "government" endorsing, recognizing or regulating ANY type of 
SOCIAL RELATIONSHIP that is not government's business, as you are arguing
with the man/woman definition of marriage.  Get that out of the state period,
and just use CIVIL UNIONS and DOMESTIC PARTNERSHIPS to govern custody, guardianship and benefits 
NEUTRALLY.


----------



## emilynghiem

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that marriage has been treated as a right for people who want to marry the someone of the opposite sex  who they choose. They only have to meet  certain minimum requirements. Whereas, before Obergefell, gay people in many places could not marry the person of their choice. That is discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again, PeePee but NO.  Would you hire a person with a social degree for an engineering position?  No!  Is that discrimination?  No, it is simply common sense.  For THOUSANDS of years, "marriage" was defined as a legal union between man and wife in holy matrimony for the express purpose of trying to have a family and bring young ones into this world.  Each parent lent an aspect to the guidance and upbringing of the children;  the masculine influence as well as the feminine.  One was nurturing/protective while the other taught how to go out and battle the world.
> 
> Only within the past few years has the term marriage been perverted and devalued to mean any two fucking idiots who want to live together just because they have an emotional bond.  Gay people don't need marriage to have a legal civil bond, but whatever changes made to the semantics of the laws you can NEVER be truly "married," you will never have children of your own nor ever raise a family.
> 
> Your whole complaint seems based on the "unfairness" of this or that situation;  life was never meant to be fair:  I can't give birth, I'll never be an athlete.  I can't dance, and a whole lot of other things.  You are a square peg bitching that you can't fit into the round holes of the world.  Sorry, but not all holes (ahem) were meant for you.  That isn't discrimination, that is merely life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice rant based on nothing but logical fallacies such as an appeal to tradition and a false dichotomy not to mention an appeal to ignorance. One could drown the pile of horseshit. An there is absolutely no legal basis for your so call argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHICH logical fallacies?
> WHAT false dichotomy?
> WHAT ignorance?
> 
> *The notion of marriage as a sacrament, and not just a contract, can be traced to St. Paul who compared the relationship of a husband and wife to that of Christ and his church (Eph. v, 23-32).*
> 
> *Joseph Campbell, in the Power of Myth, mentions that the Twelfth-century troubadours were the first ones who thought of courtly love in the same way we do now. The whole notion of romance didn't exist until medieval times and the troubadours.*
> 
> *Pope Nicholas I declared in 866, "If the consent be lacking in a marriage, all other celebrations, even should the union be consummated, are rendered void." This shows the importance of a couple's consent to marriage. It has remained an important part of both church teaching and marriage laws through the years.*
> 
> A Brief History of Marriage and How It Has Evolved
> 
> *Leviticus 18 universally outlaws men laying with men as with women, with this being a capital crime, (Lv. 18:22; 20:13), with an additional separate prohibition evidently forbidding homosexual religious prostitution. Homosexual behavior was especially manifest in Rome and Greece at that time, but which was and is a historical constant among all peoples, in differing but deleterious forms, and with different degrees of moral degeneration being realized. For the follower of the Bible therefore, homosexuality is not new, nor unexpected, but neither is it justified, rather it is unequivocally condemned, while God is revealed as giving man grace to resist and overcome sin. (Gn. 4:7; Ja. 1:12-15' 1Cor. 6:9-11) *
> 
> History of homosexuality - Conservapedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me the religious gobbity gook
Click to expand...



And likewise TheProgressivePatriot
we can keep all the LGBT beliefs out of govt and public policy as well.
By keeping those beliefs as personal individual choices instead
of mandating beliefs as required public policy for everyone regardless
if their beliefs are different or in conflict. Sorry you cannot see
that both sets of beliefs are equally faith based creeds. And Govt
should NEVER be abused to discriminate against one creed or another!

Both sides should either AGREE to INCLUDE both their "gobbledy gook arguments"
in public policy, or AGREE these DON'T BELONG in Govt and remove BOTH.

But to implement one while denying the other is DISCRIMINATION BY CREED.

If you can't handle both equally, then agree to REMOVE BOTH.
and spare me all the gobbledy gook arguments back and forth
that aren't going to change anyone's mind from one belief to the other.
Govt cannot compel people to change their beliefs much less
penalize them by law if they don't. So why do this to others
if you don't like this done to you. Both should stop and recognize
nobody is going to change their beliefs nor is required to by govt,
or it's abuse and harassment and discrimination by creed.


----------



## toobfreak

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that marriage has been treated as a right for people who want to marry the someone of the opposite sex  who they choose. They only have to meet  certain minimum requirements. Whereas, before Obergefell, gay people in many places could not marry the person of their choice. That is discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again, PeePee but NO.  Would you hire a person with a social degree for an engineering position?  No!  Is that discrimination?  No, it is simply common sense.  For THOUSANDS of years, "marriage" was defined as a legal union between man and wife in holy matrimony for the express purpose of trying to have a family and bring young ones into this world.  Each parent lent an aspect to the guidance and upbringing of the children;  the masculine influence as well as the feminine.  One was nurturing/protective while the other taught how to go out and battle the world.
> 
> Only within the past few years has the term marriage been perverted and devalued to mean any two fucking idiots who want to live together just because they have an emotional bond.  Gay people don't need marriage to have a legal civil bond, but whatever changes made to the semantics of the laws you can NEVER be truly "married," you will never have children of your own nor ever raise a family.
> 
> Your whole complaint seems based on the "unfairness" of this or that situation;  life was never meant to be fair:  I can't give birth, I'll never be an athlete.  I can't dance, and a whole lot of other things.  You are a square peg bitching that you can't fit into the round holes of the world.  Sorry, but not all holes (ahem) were meant for you.  That isn't discrimination, that is merely life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice rant based on nothing but logical fallacies such as an appeal to tradition and a false dichotomy not to mention an appeal to ignorance. One could drown the pile of horseshit. An there is absolutely no legal basis for your so call argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHICH logical fallacies?
> WHAT false dichotomy?
> WHAT ignorance?
> 
> *The notion of marriage as a sacrament, and not just a contract, can be traced to St. Paul who compared the relationship of a husband and wife to that of Christ and his church (Eph. v, 23-32).*
> 
> *Joseph Campbell, in the Power of Myth, mentions that the Twelfth-century troubadours were the first ones who thought of courtly love in the same way we do now. The whole notion of romance didn't exist until medieval times and the troubadours.*
> 
> *Pope Nicholas I declared in 866, "If the consent be lacking in a marriage, all other celebrations, even should the union be consummated, are rendered void." This shows the importance of a couple's consent to marriage. It has remained an important part of both church teaching and marriage laws through the years.*
> 
> A Brief History of Marriage and How It Has Evolved
> 
> *Leviticus 18 universally outlaws men laying with men as with women, with this being a capital crime, (Lv. 18:22; 20:13), with an additional separate prohibition evidently forbidding homosexual religious prostitution. Homosexual behavior was especially manifest in Rome and Greece at that time, but which was and is a historical constant among all peoples, in differing but deleterious forms, and with different degrees of moral degeneration being realized. For the follower of the Bible therefore, homosexuality is not new, nor unexpected, but neither is it justified, rather it is unequivocally condemned, while God is revealed as giving man grace to resist and overcome sin. (Gn. 4:7; Ja. 1:12-15' 1Cor. 6:9-11) *
> 
> History of homosexuality - Conservapedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me the religious gobbity gook
Click to expand...


*TRANSLATION: * I block out consideration of any viewpoints or info that does not meet with my own.


----------



## anynameyouwish

toobfreak said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that marriage has been treated as a right for people who want to marry the someone of the opposite sex  who they choose. They only have to meet  certain minimum requirements. Whereas, before Obergefell, gay people in many places could not marry the person of their choice. That is discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again, PeePee but NO.  Would you hire a person with a social degree for an engineering position?  No!  Is that discrimination?  No, it is simply common sense.  For THOUSANDS of years, "marriage" was defined as a legal union between man and wife in holy matrimony for the express purpose of trying to have a family and bring young ones into this world.  Each parent lent an aspect to the guidance and upbringing of the children;  the masculine influence as well as the feminine.  One was nurturing/protective while the other taught how to go out and battle the world.
> 
> Only within the past few years has the term marriage been perverted and devalued to mean any two fucking idiots who want to live together just because they have an emotional bond.  Gay people don't need marriage to have a legal civil bond, but whatever changes made to the semantics of the laws you can NEVER be truly "married," you will never have children of your own nor ever raise a family.
> 
> Your whole complaint seems based on the "unfairness" of this or that situation;  life was never meant to be fair:  I can't give birth, I'll never be an athlete.  I can't dance, and a whole lot of other things.  You are a square peg bitching that you can't fit into the round holes of the world.  Sorry, but not all holes (ahem) were meant for you.  That isn't discrimination, that is merely life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice rant based on nothing but logical fallacies such as an appeal to tradition and a false dichotomy not to mention an appeal to ignorance. One could drown the pile of horseshit. An there is absolutely no legal basis for your so call argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHICH logical fallacies?
> WHAT false dichotomy?
> WHAT ignorance?
> 
> *The notion of marriage as a sacrament, and not just a contract, can be traced to St. Paul who compared the relationship of a husband and wife to that of Christ and his church (Eph. v, 23-32).*
> 
> *Joseph Campbell, in the Power of Myth, mentions that the Twelfth-century troubadours were the first ones who thought of courtly love in the same way we do now. The whole notion of romance didn't exist until medieval times and the troubadours.*
> 
> *Pope Nicholas I declared in 866, "If the consent be lacking in a marriage, all other celebrations, even should the union be consummated, are rendered void." This shows the importance of a couple's consent to marriage. It has remained an important part of both church teaching and marriage laws through the years.*
> 
> A Brief History of Marriage and How It Has Evolved
> 
> *Leviticus 18 universally outlaws men laying with men as with women, with this being a capital crime, (Lv. 18:22; 20:13), with an additional separate prohibition evidently forbidding homosexual religious prostitution. Homosexual behavior was especially manifest in Rome and Greece at that time, but which was and is a historical constant among all peoples, in differing but deleterious forms, and with different degrees of moral degeneration being realized. For the follower of the Bible therefore, homosexuality is not new, nor unexpected, but neither is it justified, rather it is unequivocally condemned, while God is revealed as giving man grace to resist and overcome sin. (Gn. 4:7; Ja. 1:12-15' 1Cor. 6:9-11) *
> 
> History of homosexuality - Conservapedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me the religious gobbity gook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *TRANSLATION: * I block out consideration of any viewpoints or info that does not meet with my own.
Click to expand...


*"TRANSLATION: * I block out consideration of any viewpoints or info that does not meet with my own"

and how is that different from any conservative?


----------



## deanrd

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


 I completely believe that conservatism is a mental health problem. Look at Republicans, they are following the cult of Donald Trump. This is mental illness. Remember Jim Jones? I don’t see a difference between Jim Jones followers and Donald Trump‘s followers. 






 When you have a political party that calls itself the party of law and order and they follow a president who’s committed multiple felonies and don’t care?
 Proof that the Republican Party has become a cult.


----------



## deanrd

And the terrible racism inside the GOP. Racism is a mental sickness.


----------



## Papageorgio

Lakhota said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.  Maybe you should spend your free time analyzing them and leave humans alone.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
Click to expand...


So we are non-thinking animals. Killing is common among animals and is considered natural. Tens of thousands of species live in the ocean, should we? Thousands of species eat plants that would kill us, should we? We have species that make their homes in manure, there you go! 

No a very strong thought process there.


----------



## deanrd

Papageorgio said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.  Maybe you should spend your free time analyzing them and leave humans alone.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we are non-thinking animals. Killing is common among animals and is considered natural. Tens of thousands of species live in the ocean, should we? Thousands of species eat plants that would kill us, should we? We have species that make their homes in manure, there you go!
> 
> No a very strong thought process there.
Click to expand...







 Creatures tend to hunt for food or to protect their young. 
 Republicans go out looking for people to attack. Blacks, Hispanics, gays..........they have a very long list of people they want to attack.


----------



## flewism

Both homosexual males I know have mental issues and  on disability and Medicaid, seeing  mental healthcare professionals. They have unacceptable social behavior,  take medication both legal and illegal, drink in excess.  They are always looking to game the system for more stuff.  If fact one just hit us up for $200 because he finally got his SSDI approval  for mental illness but he hasn’t seen his first check yet, and his long term disability cut him off . Showed up a few hours late at my house wanting me to smoke pot with him.


----------



## francoHFW

Reagan gave Republicans permission to blame the poor. Trump gives them permission to hate everyone different from themselves and foreigners etc etc etc.... Tolerance is no longer a good quality among the GOP anymore... A disgrace.


----------



## anynameyouwish

emilynghiem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that marriage has been treated as a right for people who want to marry the someone of the opposite sex  who they choose. They only have to meet  certain minimum requirements. Whereas, before Obergefell, gay people in many places could not marry the person of their choice. That is discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again, PeePee but NO.  Would you hire a person with a social degree for an engineering position?  No!  Is that discrimination?  No, it is simply common sense.  For THOUSANDS of years, "marriage" was defined as a legal union between man and wife in holy matrimony for the express purpose of trying to have a family and bring young ones into this world.  Each parent lent an aspect to the guidance and upbringing of the children;  the masculine influence as well as the feminine.  One was nurturing/protective while the other taught how to go out and battle the world.
> 
> Only within the past few years has the term marriage been perverted and devalued to mean any two fucking idiots who want to live together just because they have an emotional bond.  Gay people don't need marriage to have a legal civil bond, but whatever changes made to the semantics of the laws you can NEVER be truly "married," you will never have children of your own nor ever raise a family.
> 
> Your whole complaint seems based on the "unfairness" of this or that situation;  life was never meant to be fair:  I can't give birth, I'll never be an athlete.  I can't dance, and a whole lot of other things.  You are a square peg bitching that you can't fit into the round holes of the world.  Sorry, but not all holes (ahem) were meant for you.  That isn't discrimination, that is merely life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice rant based on nothing but logical fallacies such as an appeal to tradition and a false dichotomy not to mention an appeal to ignorance. One could drown the pile of horseshit. An there is absolutely no legal basis for your so call argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHICH logical fallacies?
> WHAT false dichotomy?
> WHAT ignorance?
> 
> *The notion of marriage as a sacrament, and not just a contract, can be traced to St. Paul who compared the relationship of a husband and wife to that of Christ and his church (Eph. v, 23-32).*
> 
> *Joseph Campbell, in the Power of Myth, mentions that the Twelfth-century troubadours were the first ones who thought of courtly love in the same way we do now. The whole notion of romance didn't exist until medieval times and the troubadours.*
> 
> *Pope Nicholas I declared in 866, "If the consent be lacking in a marriage, all other celebrations, even should the union be consummated, are rendered void." This shows the importance of a couple's consent to marriage. It has remained an important part of both church teaching and marriage laws through the years.*
> 
> A Brief History of Marriage and How It Has Evolved
> 
> *Leviticus 18 universally outlaws men laying with men as with women, with this being a capital crime, (Lv. 18:22; 20:13), with an additional separate prohibition evidently forbidding homosexual religious prostitution. Homosexual behavior was especially manifest in Rome and Greece at that time, but which was and is a historical constant among all peoples, in differing but deleterious forms, and with different degrees of moral degeneration being realized. For the follower of the Bible therefore, homosexuality is not new, nor unexpected, but neither is it justified, rather it is unequivocally condemned, while God is revealed as giving man grace to resist and overcome sin. (Gn. 4:7; Ja. 1:12-15' 1Cor. 6:9-11) *
> 
> History of homosexuality - Conservapedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me the religious gobbity gook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And likewise TheProgressivePatriot
> we can keep all the LGBT beliefs out of govt and public policy as well.
> By keeping those beliefs as personal individual choices instead
> of mandating beliefs as required public policy for everyone regardless
> if their beliefs are different or in conflict. Sorry you cannot see
> that both sets of beliefs are equally faith based creeds. And Govt
> should NEVER be abused to discriminate against one creed or another!
> 
> Both sides should either AGREE to INCLUDE both their "gobbledy gook arguments"
> in public policy, or AGREE these DON'T BELONG in Govt and remove BOTH.
> 
> But to implement one while denying the other is DISCRIMINATION BY CREED.
> 
> If you can't handle both equally, then agree to REMOVE BOTH.
> and spare me all the gobbledy gook arguments back and forth
> that aren't going to change anyone's mind from one belief to the other.
> Govt cannot compel people to change their beliefs much less
> penalize them by law if they don't. So why do this to others
> if you don't like this done to you. Both should stop and recognize
> nobody is going to change their beliefs nor is required to by govt,
> or it's abuse and harassment and discrimination by creed.
Click to expand...







emilynghiem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that marriage has been treated as a right for people who want to marry the someone of the opposite sex  who they choose. They only have to meet  certain minimum requirements. Whereas, before Obergefell, gay people in many places could not marry the person of their choice. That is discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again, PeePee but NO.  Would you hire a person with a social degree for an engineering position?  No!  Is that discrimination?  No, it is simply common sense.  For THOUSANDS of years, "marriage" was defined as a legal union between man and wife in holy matrimony for the express purpose of trying to have a family and bring young ones into this world.  Each parent lent an aspect to the guidance and upbringing of the children;  the masculine influence as well as the feminine.  One was nurturing/protective while the other taught how to go out and battle the world.
> 
> Only within the past few years has the term marriage been perverted and devalued to mean any two fucking idiots who want to live together just because they have an emotional bond.  Gay people don't need marriage to have a legal civil bond, but whatever changes made to the semantics of the laws you can NEVER be truly "married," you will never have children of your own nor ever raise a family.
> 
> Your whole complaint seems based on the "unfairness" of this or that situation;  life was never meant to be fair:  I can't give birth, I'll never be an athlete.  I can't dance, and a whole lot of other things.  You are a square peg bitching that you can't fit into the round holes of the world.  Sorry, but not all holes (ahem) were meant for you.  That isn't discrimination, that is merely life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice rant based on nothing but logical fallacies such as an appeal to tradition and a false dichotomy not to mention an appeal to ignorance. One could drown the pile of horseshit. An there is absolutely no legal basis for your so call argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHICH logical fallacies?
> WHAT false dichotomy?
> WHAT ignorance?
> 
> *The notion of marriage as a sacrament, and not just a contract, can be traced to St. Paul who compared the relationship of a husband and wife to that of Christ and his church (Eph. v, 23-32).*
> 
> *Joseph Campbell, in the Power of Myth, mentions that the Twelfth-century troubadours were the first ones who thought of courtly love in the same way we do now. The whole notion of romance didn't exist until medieval times and the troubadours.*
> 
> *Pope Nicholas I declared in 866, "If the consent be lacking in a marriage, all other celebrations, even should the union be consummated, are rendered void." This shows the importance of a couple's consent to marriage. It has remained an important part of both church teaching and marriage laws through the years.*
> 
> A Brief History of Marriage and How It Has Evolved
> 
> *Leviticus 18 universally outlaws men laying with men as with women, with this being a capital crime, (Lv. 18:22; 20:13), with an additional separate prohibition evidently forbidding homosexual religious prostitution. Homosexual behavior was especially manifest in Rome and Greece at that time, but which was and is a historical constant among all peoples, in differing but deleterious forms, and with different degrees of moral degeneration being realized. For the follower of the Bible therefore, homosexuality is not new, nor unexpected, but neither is it justified, rather it is unequivocally condemned, while God is revealed as giving man grace to resist and overcome sin. (Gn. 4:7; Ja. 1:12-15' 1Cor. 6:9-11) *
> 
> History of homosexuality - Conservapedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me the religious gobbity gook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And likewise TheProgressivePatriot
> we can keep all the LGBT beliefs out of govt and public policy as well.
> By keeping those beliefs as personal individual choices instead
> of mandating beliefs as required public policy for everyone regardless
> if their beliefs are different or in conflict. Sorry you cannot see
> that both sets of beliefs are equally faith based creeds. And Govt
> should NEVER be abused to discriminate against one creed or another!
> 
> Both sides should either AGREE to INCLUDE both their "gobbledy gook arguments"
> in public policy, or AGREE these DON'T BELONG in Govt and remove BOTH.
> 
> But to implement one while denying the other is DISCRIMINATION BY CREED.
> 
> If you can't handle both equally, then agree to REMOVE BOTH.
> and spare me all the gobbledy gook arguments back and forth
> that aren't going to change anyone's mind from one belief to the other.
> Govt cannot compel people to change their beliefs much less
> penalize them by law if they don't. So why do this to others
> if you don't like this done to you. Both should stop and recognize
> nobody is going to change their beliefs nor is required to by govt,
> or it's abuse and harassment and discrimination by creed.
Click to expand...




Papageorgio said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.  Maybe you should spend your free time analyzing them and leave humans alone.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we are non-thinking animals. Killing is common among animals and is considered natural. Tens of thousands of species live in the ocean, should we? Thousands of species eat plants that would kill us, should we? We have species that make their homes in manure, there you go!
> 
> No a very strong thought process there.
Click to expand...


I don't consider YOUR reasoning to be "very strong" either.

1. homosexuals exist
2. there have ALWAYS BEEN homosexuals
3. MOST homosexuals are decent and honorable people
4. their sexual desires are none of our business

I choose to ignore their homosexuality and just be friends with them.


----------



## Papageorgio

deanrd said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.  Maybe you should spend your free time analyzing them and leave humans alone.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we are non-thinking animals. Killing is common among animals and is considered natural. Tens of thousands of species live in the ocean, should we? Thousands of species eat plants that would kill us, should we? We have species that make their homes in manure, there you go!
> 
> No a very strong thought process there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creatures tend to hunt for food or to protect their young.
> Republicans go out looking for people to attack. Blacks, Hispanics, gays..........they have a very long list of people they want to attack.
Click to expand...


If there was any truth to what you say I’d be alarmed, since there isn’t, I’ll just laugh.


----------



## Papageorgio

anynameyouwish said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again, PeePee but NO.  Would you hire a person with a social degree for an engineering position?  No!  Is that discrimination?  No, it is simply common sense.  For THOUSANDS of years, "marriage" was defined as a legal union between man and wife in holy matrimony for the express purpose of trying to have a family and bring young ones into this world.  Each parent lent an aspect to the guidance and upbringing of the children;  the masculine influence as well as the feminine.  One was nurturing/protective while the other taught how to go out and battle the world.
> 
> Only within the past few years has the term marriage been perverted and devalued to mean any two fucking idiots who want to live together just because they have an emotional bond.  Gay people don't need marriage to have a legal civil bond, but whatever changes made to the semantics of the laws you can NEVER be truly "married," you will never have children of your own nor ever raise a family.
> 
> Your whole complaint seems based on the "unfairness" of this or that situation;  life was never meant to be fair:  I can't give birth, I'll never be an athlete.  I can't dance, and a whole lot of other things.  You are a square peg bitching that you can't fit into the round holes of the world.  Sorry, but not all holes (ahem) were meant for you.  That isn't discrimination, that is merely life.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rant based on nothing but logical fallacies such as an appeal to tradition and a false dichotomy not to mention an appeal to ignorance. One could drown the pile of horseshit. An there is absolutely no legal basis for your so call argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHICH logical fallacies?
> WHAT false dichotomy?
> WHAT ignorance?
> 
> *The notion of marriage as a sacrament, and not just a contract, can be traced to St. Paul who compared the relationship of a husband and wife to that of Christ and his church (Eph. v, 23-32).*
> 
> *Joseph Campbell, in the Power of Myth, mentions that the Twelfth-century troubadours were the first ones who thought of courtly love in the same way we do now. The whole notion of romance didn't exist until medieval times and the troubadours.*
> 
> *Pope Nicholas I declared in 866, "If the consent be lacking in a marriage, all other celebrations, even should the union be consummated, are rendered void." This shows the importance of a couple's consent to marriage. It has remained an important part of both church teaching and marriage laws through the years.*
> 
> A Brief History of Marriage and How It Has Evolved
> 
> *Leviticus 18 universally outlaws men laying with men as with women, with this being a capital crime, (Lv. 18:22; 20:13), with an additional separate prohibition evidently forbidding homosexual religious prostitution. Homosexual behavior was especially manifest in Rome and Greece at that time, but which was and is a historical constant among all peoples, in differing but deleterious forms, and with different degrees of moral degeneration being realized. For the follower of the Bible therefore, homosexuality is not new, nor unexpected, but neither is it justified, rather it is unequivocally condemned, while God is revealed as giving man grace to resist and overcome sin. (Gn. 4:7; Ja. 1:12-15' 1Cor. 6:9-11) *
> 
> History of homosexuality - Conservapedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me the religious gobbity gook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And likewise TheProgressivePatriot
> we can keep all the LGBT beliefs out of govt and public policy as well.
> By keeping those beliefs as personal individual choices instead
> of mandating beliefs as required public policy for everyone regardless
> if their beliefs are different or in conflict. Sorry you cannot see
> that both sets of beliefs are equally faith based creeds. And Govt
> should NEVER be abused to discriminate against one creed or another!
> 
> Both sides should either AGREE to INCLUDE both their "gobbledy gook arguments"
> in public policy, or AGREE these DON'T BELONG in Govt and remove BOTH.
> 
> But to implement one while denying the other is DISCRIMINATION BY CREED.
> 
> If you can't handle both equally, then agree to REMOVE BOTH.
> and spare me all the gobbledy gook arguments back and forth
> that aren't going to change anyone's mind from one belief to the other.
> Govt cannot compel people to change their beliefs much less
> penalize them by law if they don't. So why do this to others
> if you don't like this done to you. Both should stop and recognize
> nobody is going to change their beliefs nor is required to by govt,
> or it's abuse and harassment and discrimination by creed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again, PeePee but NO.  Would you hire a person with a social degree for an engineering position?  No!  Is that discrimination?  No, it is simply common sense.  For THOUSANDS of years, "marriage" was defined as a legal union between man and wife in holy matrimony for the express purpose of trying to have a family and bring young ones into this world.  Each parent lent an aspect to the guidance and upbringing of the children;  the masculine influence as well as the feminine.  One was nurturing/protective while the other taught how to go out and battle the world.
> 
> Only within the past few years has the term marriage been perverted and devalued to mean any two fucking idiots who want to live together just because they have an emotional bond.  Gay people don't need marriage to have a legal civil bond, but whatever changes made to the semantics of the laws you can NEVER be truly "married," you will never have children of your own nor ever raise a family.
> 
> Your whole complaint seems based on the "unfairness" of this or that situation;  life was never meant to be fair:  I can't give birth, I'll never be an athlete.  I can't dance, and a whole lot of other things.  You are a square peg bitching that you can't fit into the round holes of the world.  Sorry, but not all holes (ahem) were meant for you.  That isn't discrimination, that is merely life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice rant based on nothing but logical fallacies such as an appeal to tradition and a false dichotomy not to mention an appeal to ignorance. One could drown the pile of horseshit. An there is absolutely no legal basis for your so call argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHICH logical fallacies?
> WHAT false dichotomy?
> WHAT ignorance?
> 
> *The notion of marriage as a sacrament, and not just a contract, can be traced to St. Paul who compared the relationship of a husband and wife to that of Christ and his church (Eph. v, 23-32).*
> 
> *Joseph Campbell, in the Power of Myth, mentions that the Twelfth-century troubadours were the first ones who thought of courtly love in the same way we do now. The whole notion of romance didn't exist until medieval times and the troubadours.*
> 
> *Pope Nicholas I declared in 866, "If the consent be lacking in a marriage, all other celebrations, even should the union be consummated, are rendered void." This shows the importance of a couple's consent to marriage. It has remained an important part of both church teaching and marriage laws through the years.*
> 
> A Brief History of Marriage and How It Has Evolved
> 
> *Leviticus 18 universally outlaws men laying with men as with women, with this being a capital crime, (Lv. 18:22; 20:13), with an additional separate prohibition evidently forbidding homosexual religious prostitution. Homosexual behavior was especially manifest in Rome and Greece at that time, but which was and is a historical constant among all peoples, in differing but deleterious forms, and with different degrees of moral degeneration being realized. For the follower of the Bible therefore, homosexuality is not new, nor unexpected, but neither is it justified, rather it is unequivocally condemned, while God is revealed as giving man grace to resist and overcome sin. (Gn. 4:7; Ja. 1:12-15' 1Cor. 6:9-11) *
> 
> History of homosexuality - Conservapedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me the religious gobbity gook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And likewise TheProgressivePatriot
> we can keep all the LGBT beliefs out of govt and public policy as well.
> By keeping those beliefs as personal individual choices instead
> of mandating beliefs as required public policy for everyone regardless
> if their beliefs are different or in conflict. Sorry you cannot see
> that both sets of beliefs are equally faith based creeds. And Govt
> should NEVER be abused to discriminate against one creed or another!
> 
> Both sides should either AGREE to INCLUDE both their "gobbledy gook arguments"
> in public policy, or AGREE these DON'T BELONG in Govt and remove BOTH.
> 
> But to implement one while denying the other is DISCRIMINATION BY CREED.
> 
> If you can't handle both equally, then agree to REMOVE BOTH.
> and spare me all the gobbledy gook arguments back and forth
> that aren't going to change anyone's mind from one belief to the other.
> Govt cannot compel people to change their beliefs much less
> penalize them by law if they don't. So why do this to others
> if you don't like this done to you. Both should stop and recognize
> nobody is going to change their beliefs nor is required to by govt,
> or it's abuse and harassment and discrimination by creed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.  Maybe you should spend your free time analyzing them and leave humans alone.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we are non-thinking animals. Killing is common among animals and is considered natural. Tens of thousands of species live in the ocean, should we? Thousands of species eat plants that would kill us, should we? We have species that make their homes in manure, there you go!
> 
> No a very strong thought process there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't consider YOUR reasoning to be "very strong" either.
> 
> 1. homosexuals exist
> 2. there have ALWAYS BEEN homosexuals
> 3. MOST homosexuals are decent and honorable people
> 4. their sexual desires are none of our business
> 
> I choose to ignore their homosexuality and just be friends with them.
Click to expand...


Never said otherwise did I and nothing you posted refutes what I posted.


----------



## toobfreak

deanrd said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.  Maybe you should spend your free time analyzing them and leave humans alone.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we are non-thinking animals. Killing is common among animals and is considered natural. Tens of thousands of species live in the ocean, should we? Thousands of species eat plants that would kill us, should we? We have species that make their homes in manure, there you go!
> 
> No a very strong thought process there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creatures tend to hunt for food or to protect their young.
> Republicans go out looking for people to attack. Blacks, Hispanics, gays..........they have a very long list of people they want to attack.
Click to expand...


What is this Tard, another Scum-sucking bold-faced LeftWing LIE of yours?  Only one looking to ATTACK anyone are TARDS like YOU.  Come on here and try to fool us with your phony, made up BULLSHIT!  Here is the REAL data:



 

There's a REASON why they labeled the Leftard killing zone BLUE and Right Wing zone RED, fool.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

emilynghiem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that marriage has been treated as a right for people who want to marry the someone of the opposite sex  who they choose. They only have to meet  certain minimum requirements. Whereas, before Obergefell, gay people in many places could not marry the person of their choice. That is discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again, PeePee but NO.  Would you hire a person with a social degree for an engineering position?  No!  Is that discrimination?  No, it is simply common sense.  For THOUSANDS of years, "marriage" was defined as a legal union between man and wife in holy matrimony for the express purpose of trying to have a family and bring young ones into this world.  Each parent lent an aspect to the guidance and upbringing of the children;  the masculine influence as well as the feminine.  One was nurturing/protective while the other taught how to go out and battle the world.
> 
> Only within the past few years has the term marriage been perverted and devalued to mean any two fucking idiots who want to live together just because they have an emotional bond.  Gay people don't need marriage to have a legal civil bond, but whatever changes made to the semantics of the laws you can NEVER be truly "married," you will never have children of your own nor ever raise a family.
> 
> Your whole complaint seems based on the "unfairness" of this or that situation;  life was never meant to be fair:  I can't give birth, I'll never be an athlete.  I can't dance, and a whole lot of other things.  You are a square peg bitching that you can't fit into the round holes of the world.  Sorry, but not all holes (ahem) were meant for you.  That isn't discrimination, that is merely life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice rant based on nothing but logical fallacies such as an appeal to tradition and a false dichotomy not to mention an appeal to ignorance. One could drown the pile of horseshit. An there is absolutely no legal basis for your so call argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHICH logical fallacies?
> WHAT false dichotomy?
> WHAT ignorance?
> 
> *The notion of marriage as a sacrament, and not just a contract, can be traced to St. Paul who compared the relationship of a husband and wife to that of Christ and his church (Eph. v, 23-32).*
> 
> *Joseph Campbell, in the Power of Myth, mentions that the Twelfth-century troubadours were the first ones who thought of courtly love in the same way we do now. The whole notion of romance didn't exist until medieval times and the troubadours.*
> 
> *Pope Nicholas I declared in 866, "If the consent be lacking in a marriage, all other celebrations, even should the union be consummated, are rendered void." This shows the importance of a couple's consent to marriage. It has remained an important part of both church teaching and marriage laws through the years.*
> 
> A Brief History of Marriage and How It Has Evolved
> 
> *Leviticus 18 universally outlaws men laying with men as with women, with this being a capital crime, (Lv. 18:22; 20:13), with an additional separate prohibition evidently forbidding homosexual religious prostitution. Homosexual behavior was especially manifest in Rome and Greece at that time, but which was and is a historical constant among all peoples, in differing but deleterious forms, and with different degrees of moral degeneration being realized. For the follower of the Bible therefore, homosexuality is not new, nor unexpected, but neither is it justified, rather it is unequivocally condemned, while God is revealed as giving man grace to resist and overcome sin. (Gn. 4:7; Ja. 1:12-15' 1Cor. 6:9-11) *
> 
> History of homosexuality - Conservapedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me the religious gobbity gook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And likewise TheProgressivePatriot
> we can keep all the LGBT beliefs out of govt and public policy as well.
> By keeping those beliefs as personal individual choices instead
> of mandating beliefs as required public policy for everyone regardless
> if their beliefs are different or in conflict. Sorry you cannot see
> that both sets of beliefs are equally faith based creeds. And Govt
> should NEVER be abused to discriminate against one creed or another!
> 
> Both sides should either AGREE to INCLUDE both their "gobbledy gook arguments"
> in public policy, or AGREE these DON'T BELONG in Govt and remove BOTH.
> 
> But to implement one while denying the other is DISCRIMINATION BY CREED.
> 
> If you can't handle both equally, then agree to REMOVE BOTH.
> and spare me all the gobbledy gook arguments back and forth
> that aren't going to change anyone's mind from one belief to the other.
> Govt cannot compel people to change their beliefs much less
> penalize them by law if they don't. So why do this to others
> if you don't like this done to you. Both should stop and recognize
> nobody is going to change their beliefs nor is required to by govt,
> or it's abuse and harassment and discrimination by creed.
Click to expand...

You might have noticed that I have been ignoring you, as has most others here. No one has the time or patience to deal with your convoluted logorrhea. Try to stop telling  others what they should  believe  and tell us in some sort of straight forward manner -preferably using bullet points what you believe .

While we are at it, what the hell are "LGBT beliefs" and what do you mean by keeping out of government.? And who the hell is "mandating beliefs " How is that possible? Beliefs happen between your own two ears and no body can tell you what to believe. Gay rights , like all rights are about behavior, It's about how we treat each other. It's about how we treat people who are in some way different than us.

_"Sorry you cannot see that both sets of beliefs are equally faith based creeds." _Faith based creeds ? Seriously? Both sides? That reminds me of the Orange Ogre saying that there were "fine people on both sides" after Charlottesville. You seem to be saying that to deny bigots a voice in public policy is  is discrimination? Get out of my life , please!​


----------



## francoHFW

toobfreak said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.  Maybe you should spend your free time analyzing them and leave humans alone.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we are non-thinking animals. Killing is common among animals and is considered natural. Tens of thousands of species live in the ocean, should we? Thousands of species eat plants that would kill us, should we? We have species that make their homes in manure, there you go!
> 
> No a very strong thought process there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creatures tend to hunt for food or to protect their young.
> Republicans go out looking for people to attack. Blacks, Hispanics, gays..........they have a very long list of people they want to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this Tard, another Scum-sucking bold-faced LeftWing LIE of yours?  Only one looking to ATTACK anyone are TARDS like YOU.  Come on here and try to fool us with your phony, made up BULLSHIT!  Here is the REAL data:
> 
> View attachment 261889
> 
> There's a REASON why they labeled the Leftard killing zone BLUE and Right Wing zone RED, fool.
Click to expand...

Garbage propaganda, dingbat. The only spike in violence has been against Jews Muslims LBGTQ and blacks...


----------



## toobfreak

francoHFW said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.  Maybe you should spend your free time analyzing them and leave humans alone.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we are non-thinking animals. Killing is common among animals and is considered natural. Tens of thousands of species live in the ocean, should we? Thousands of species eat plants that would kill us, should we? We have species that make their homes in manure, there you go!
> 
> No a very strong thought process there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creatures tend to hunt for food or to protect their young.
> Republicans go out looking for people to attack. Blacks, Hispanics, gays..........they have a very long list of people they want to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this Tard, another Scum-sucking bold-faced LeftWing LIE of yours?  Only one looking to ATTACK anyone are TARDS like YOU.  Come on here and try to fool us with your phony, made up BULLSHIT!  Here is the REAL data:
> 
> View attachment 261889
> 
> There's a REASON why they labeled the Leftard killing zone BLUE and Right Wing zone RED, fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbage propaganda, dingbat. The only spike in violence has been against Jews Muslims LBGTQ and blacks...
Click to expand...

And a moment ago, it was ironclad proof of the radicalism of the Right.  I never thought I'd see you call your buddy Deantard a garbage propagandist.


----------



## francoHFW

toobfreak said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.  Maybe you should spend your free time analyzing them and leave humans alone.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are non-thinking animals. Killing is common among animals and is considered natural. Tens of thousands of species live in the ocean, should we? Thousands of species eat plants that would kill us, should we? We have species that make their homes in manure, there you go!
> 
> No a very strong thought process there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creatures tend to hunt for food or to protect their young.
> Republicans go out looking for people to attack. Blacks, Hispanics, gays..........they have a very long list of people they want to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this Tard, another Scum-sucking bold-faced LeftWing LIE of yours?  Only one looking to ATTACK anyone are TARDS like YOU.  Come on here and try to fool us with your phony, made up BULLSHIT!  Here is the REAL data:
> 
> View attachment 261889
> 
> There's a REASON why they labeled the Leftard killing zone BLUE and Right Wing zone RED, fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbage propaganda, dingbat. The only spike in violence has been against Jews Muslims LBGTQ and blacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And a moment ago, it was ironclad proof of the radicalism of the Right.  I never thought I'd see you call your buddy Deantard a garbage propagandist.
Click to expand...

Of course I was talking about your graph.


----------



## emilynghiem

toobfreak said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that marriage has been treated as a right for people who want to marry the someone of the opposite sex  who they choose. They only have to meet  certain minimum requirements. Whereas, before Obergefell, gay people in many places could not marry the person of their choice. That is discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again, PeePee but NO.  Would you hire a person with a social degree for an engineering position?  No!  Is that discrimination?  No, it is simply common sense.  For THOUSANDS of years, "marriage" was defined as a legal union between man and wife in holy matrimony for the express purpose of trying to have a family and bring young ones into this world.  Each parent lent an aspect to the guidance and upbringing of the children;  the masculine influence as well as the feminine.  One was nurturing/protective while the other taught how to go out and battle the world.
> 
> Only within the past few years has the term marriage been perverted and devalued to mean any two fucking idiots who want to live together just because they have an emotional bond.  Gay people don't need marriage to have a legal civil bond, but whatever changes made to the semantics of the laws you can NEVER be truly "married," you will never have children of your own nor ever raise a family.
> 
> Your whole complaint seems based on the "unfairness" of this or that situation;  life was never meant to be fair:  I can't give birth, I'll never be an athlete.  I can't dance, and a whole lot of other things.  You are a square peg bitching that you can't fit into the round holes of the world.  Sorry, but not all holes (ahem) were meant for you.  That isn't discrimination, that is merely life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice rant based on nothing but logical fallacies such as an appeal to tradition and a false dichotomy not to mention an appeal to ignorance. One could drown the pile of horseshit. An there is absolutely no legal basis for your so call argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHICH logical fallacies?
> WHAT false dichotomy?
> WHAT ignorance?
> 
> *The notion of marriage as a sacrament, and not just a contract, can be traced to St. Paul who compared the relationship of a husband and wife to that of Christ and his church (Eph. v, 23-32).*
> 
> *Joseph Campbell, in the Power of Myth, mentions that the Twelfth-century troubadours were the first ones who thought of courtly love in the same way we do now. The whole notion of romance didn't exist until medieval times and the troubadours.*
> 
> *Pope Nicholas I declared in 866, "If the consent be lacking in a marriage, all other celebrations, even should the union be consummated, are rendered void." This shows the importance of a couple's consent to marriage. It has remained an important part of both church teaching and marriage laws through the years.*
> 
> A Brief History of Marriage and How It Has Evolved
> 
> *Leviticus 18 universally outlaws men laying with men as with women, with this being a capital crime, (Lv. 18:22; 20:13), with an additional separate prohibition evidently forbidding homosexual religious prostitution. Homosexual behavior was especially manifest in Rome and Greece at that time, but which was and is a historical constant among all peoples, in differing but deleterious forms, and with different degrees of moral degeneration being realized. For the follower of the Bible therefore, homosexuality is not new, nor unexpected, but neither is it justified, rather it is unequivocally condemned, while God is revealed as giving man grace to resist and overcome sin. (Gn. 4:7; Ja. 1:12-15' 1Cor. 6:9-11) *
> 
> History of homosexuality - Conservapedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me the religious gobbity gook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *TRANSLATION: * I block out consideration of any viewpoints or info that does not meet with my own.
Click to expand...


Dear toobfreak
BOTH sides do this when it comes to
assuming either
"ALL CASES" of LGBT are a negative
disorder or choice that can/should be changed
or "ALL CASES" are natural born and NONE can be changed as a choice of behavior

In truth, both types of cases and experiences are true
for different people, and NEITHER should be endorsed by govt as the ONLY way to treat people of LGBT orientation or identity.

BOTH SIDES needs to KEEP THEIR BELIEFS OUT OF GOVT so Government can remain NEUTRAL, ALL INCLUSIVE, and EQUALLY representative of ALL people REGARDLESS of their views or beliefs, as with any other faith based issues, policies or practices.

If groups WANT to discriminate against LGBT or against Christians teaching spiritual healing, they may remain as PRIVATE organizations and stay out of public policy. On the other hand, if the LGBT advocates such as TheProgressivePatriot want to open public doors, schools, policies and institutions to embrace and endorse LGBT beliefs and practices, this means opening the door for CHRISTIAN Prayer and Spiritual Healing, which has been used to heal people of unwanted homosexual or transgender orientation that was NOT natural for them.

The Christians I know would WELCOME inclusion if THEY were included in it!


----------



## emilynghiem

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again, PeePee but NO.  Would you hire a person with a social degree for an engineering position?  No!  Is that discrimination?  No, it is simply common sense.  For THOUSANDS of years, "marriage" was defined as a legal union between man and wife in holy matrimony for the express purpose of trying to have a family and bring young ones into this world.  Each parent lent an aspect to the guidance and upbringing of the children;  the masculine influence as well as the feminine.  One was nurturing/protective while the other taught how to go out and battle the world.
> 
> Only within the past few years has the term marriage been perverted and devalued to mean any two fucking idiots who want to live together just because they have an emotional bond.  Gay people don't need marriage to have a legal civil bond, but whatever changes made to the semantics of the laws you can NEVER be truly "married," you will never have children of your own nor ever raise a family.
> 
> Your whole complaint seems based on the "unfairness" of this or that situation;  life was never meant to be fair:  I can't give birth, I'll never be an athlete.  I can't dance, and a whole lot of other things.  You are a square peg bitching that you can't fit into the round holes of the world.  Sorry, but not all holes (ahem) were meant for you.  That isn't discrimination, that is merely life.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rant based on nothing but logical fallacies such as an appeal to tradition and a false dichotomy not to mention an appeal to ignorance. One could drown the pile of horseshit. An there is absolutely no legal basis for your so call argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHICH logical fallacies?
> WHAT false dichotomy?
> WHAT ignorance?
> 
> *The notion of marriage as a sacrament, and not just a contract, can be traced to St. Paul who compared the relationship of a husband and wife to that of Christ and his church (Eph. v, 23-32).*
> 
> *Joseph Campbell, in the Power of Myth, mentions that the Twelfth-century troubadours were the first ones who thought of courtly love in the same way we do now. The whole notion of romance didn't exist until medieval times and the troubadours.*
> 
> *Pope Nicholas I declared in 866, "If the consent be lacking in a marriage, all other celebrations, even should the union be consummated, are rendered void." This shows the importance of a couple's consent to marriage. It has remained an important part of both church teaching and marriage laws through the years.*
> 
> A Brief History of Marriage and How It Has Evolved
> 
> *Leviticus 18 universally outlaws men laying with men as with women, with this being a capital crime, (Lv. 18:22; 20:13), with an additional separate prohibition evidently forbidding homosexual religious prostitution. Homosexual behavior was especially manifest in Rome and Greece at that time, but which was and is a historical constant among all peoples, in differing but deleterious forms, and with different degrees of moral degeneration being realized. For the follower of the Bible therefore, homosexuality is not new, nor unexpected, but neither is it justified, rather it is unequivocally condemned, while God is revealed as giving man grace to resist and overcome sin. (Gn. 4:7; Ja. 1:12-15' 1Cor. 6:9-11) *
> 
> History of homosexuality - Conservapedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare me the religious gobbity gook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And likewise TheProgressivePatriot
> we can keep all the LGBT beliefs out of govt and public policy as well.
> By keeping those beliefs as personal individual choices instead
> of mandating beliefs as required public policy for everyone regardless
> if their beliefs are different or in conflict. Sorry you cannot see
> that both sets of beliefs are equally faith based creeds. And Govt
> should NEVER be abused to discriminate against one creed or another!
> 
> Both sides should either AGREE to INCLUDE both their "gobbledy gook arguments"
> in public policy, or AGREE these DON'T BELONG in Govt and remove BOTH.
> 
> But to implement one while denying the other is DISCRIMINATION BY CREED.
> 
> If you can't handle both equally, then agree to REMOVE BOTH.
> and spare me all the gobbledy gook arguments back and forth
> that aren't going to change anyone's mind from one belief to the other.
> Govt cannot compel people to change their beliefs much less
> penalize them by law if they don't. So why do this to others
> if you don't like this done to you. Both should stop and recognize
> nobody is going to change their beliefs nor is required to by govt,
> or it's abuse and harassment and discrimination by creed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might have noticed that I have been ignoring you, as has most others here. No one has the time or patience to deal with your convoluted logorrhea. Try to stop telling  others what they should  believe  and tell us in some sort of straight forward manner -preferably using bullet points what you believe .
> 
> While we are at it, what the hell are "LGBT beliefs" and what do you mean by keeping out of government.? And who the hell is "mandating beliefs " How is that possible? Beliefs happen between your own two ears and no body can tell you what to believe. Gay rights , like all rights are about behavior, It's about how we treat each other. It's about how we treat people who are in some way different than us.
> 
> _"Sorry you cannot see that both sets of beliefs are equally faith based creeds." _Faith based creeds ? Seriously? Both sides? That reminds me of the Orange Ogre saying that there were "fine people on both sides" after Charlottesville. You seem to be saying that to deny bigots a voice in public policy is  is discrimination? Get out of my life , please!​
Click to expand...


Dear TheProgressivePatriot
thank you for asking a question I can answer:
What I mean by LGBT beliefs is
* the belief that LGBT orientation or identity is natural or born and not a choice and/or cannot be changed
* the belief that LGBT orientation or identity is a choice of behavior that can or should be changed
* any combination or variation of one of the above

Do you agree that people who BELIEVE that homosexual orientation or transgender identity is a DISORDER should keep THEIR BELIEFS out of govt to prevent from discriminating against people who believe it is natural born and cannot be changed?

Do you understand these people EQUALLY ask for related LGBT beliefs to be kept out of govt as well.

That's what I mean by LGBT beliefs, so this includes
BOTH sides and treats them EQUALLY under law, neither ESTABLISHING NOR PROHIBITING either one.


----------



## Toro

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?



People who think LGBTQ have a mental disorder have a mental disorder.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

deanrd said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.  Maybe you should spend your free time analyzing them and leave humans alone.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we are non-thinking animals. Killing is common among animals and is considered natural. Tens of thousands of species live in the ocean, should we? Thousands of species eat plants that would kill us, should we? We have species that make their homes in manure, there you go!
> 
> No a very strong thought process there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creatures tend to hunt for food or to protect their young.
> Republicans go out looking for people to attack. Blacks, Hispanics, gays..........they have a very long list of people they want to attack.
Click to expand...

A pie chart with the suicide statistics among the LGBTQ community might have been more relevant but we know you and relevant don't mix


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Toro said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who think LGBTQ have a mental disorder have a mental disorder.
Click to expand...

I guess I'm a retard then because I know you freaks are off the charts mental


----------



## francoHFW

Grampa Murked U said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.  Maybe you should spend your free time analyzing them and leave humans alone.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we are non-thinking animals. Killing is common among animals and is considered natural. Tens of thousands of species live in the ocean, should we? Thousands of species eat plants that would kill us, should we? We have species that make their homes in manure, there you go!
> 
> No a very strong thought process there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creatures tend to hunt for food or to protect their young.
> Republicans go out looking for people to attack. Blacks, Hispanics, gays..........they have a very long list of people they want to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pie chart with the suicide statistics among the LGBTQ community might have been more relevant but we know you and relevant don't mix
Click to expand...

Thanks to discrimination from bigoted Republicans.


----------



## francoHFW

Grampa Murked U said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who think LGBTQ have a mental disorder have a mental disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I'm a retard then because I know you freaks are off the charts mental
Click to expand...

I think I will go with psychiatrists and psychologists who think you are an a******.


----------



## Toro

Grampa Murked U said:


> I guess I'm a retard



"Guessing" isn't necessary.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Toro said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm a retard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Guessing" isn't necessary.
Click to expand...

Isn't it?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

emilynghiem said:


> Do you agree that people who BELIEVE that homosexual orientation or transgender identity is a DISORDER should keep THEIR BELIEFS out of govt to prevent from discriminating against people who believe it is natural born and cannot be changed?


Yes.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

emilynghiem said:


> Do you understand these people EQUALLY ask for related LGBT beliefs to be kept out of govt as well.


That that is the essence of you problem. You think that all "beliefs ": are equal. They are not. A role of government is to guard against discrimination. Those who would abuse and discriminate do not get equal time or a seat at the table. By "kept out of government" You seem to mean that they should be given free reign to discriminate, unconstrained by the law. That is your Libertarian/ Anarchistic world view that I am getting g from you that I cannot endorse. You can't say that everyone is right and can be accommodated.


----------



## Moonglow

Grampa Murked U said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who think LGBTQ have a mental disorder have a mental disorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I'm a retard then because I know you freaks are off the charts mental
Click to expand...

Normal people don't go to prison.. See how easy it is to judge people and play semantics?


----------



## Ame®icano

emilynghiem said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> But hetero couples are not granted the right to get married. Constitutionally, nobody is granted that "right", and since is not federal issue, it falls under 10th amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you bother to read # 467 before writing this drivel? I stated that the issue is NOT whether or not marriage is a right in and of itself. I will add that while marriage is not mentioned in the Constitution, the courts, on numerous occasions have in fact ruled that it is a right. That is what is called case law or binding precedent , which carries the same force of law.
> 
> 14 Supreme Court Cases: Marriage is a Fundamental Right  |  American Foundation for Equal Rights
> 
> Again, the issue is  equal protection under the law and due process as provided for in the 14th Amendment. While marriage is generally a state issue, discrimination is most certainly a federal issue and states do not have absolute authority over marriage or anything else when they violate the constitution, as you can see from by above link. By your reasoning, the states should have also been permitted to ban interracial marriage. Are you also of the opinion that Loving v. Virginia was a federal over reach.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know if I answered this before TheProgressivePatriot
> I would offer these points about marriage being a right:
> 1. Marriage is a right like Baptism is a right or funerals or communion.
> You have the right to exercise your beliefs in any ritualistic form you choose.
> So this is a right included under FREE EXERCISE OF RELIGION where Govt
> can neither establish NOR PROHIBIT free exercise of religion (or expression
> by freedom of speech also in the First Amendment).
> 
> 2. To legislate what is a legal right either requires
> a. State legislatures whose duty is to WRITE OR REFORM laws
> (this is NOT judicial capacity to create laws, only to INTERPRET)
> b. Constitutional Amendments ratified by States as with
> establishing VOTING RIGHTS which has a written Amendment
> (again this is NOT judicial duty to create laws or rights)
> 
> 3. What the courts DO have authority to do is STRIKE DOWN
> bans or laws that discriminate in unconstitutional ways.
> 
> Striking DOWN a ban on gay marriage or on abortion etc.
> is NOT THE SAME as "creating a law making it legal."
> 
> For example, if courts were to STRIKE DOWN a law BANNING Christianity
> that's NOT the same as "making Christianity legal." It was already legal
> to practice under FREE EXERCISE OF RELIGION. the State is NOT endorsing
> Christianity NOR is it "requiring states to implement Christianity"
> by removing a ban against it.
> 
> So striking down a ban on gay marriage is not requiring States to implement it either.
> It's just saying that once States HAVE marriages within state law
> then it can't be discriminatory. And this is why I agree with Libertarians
> and other Constitutionalists who argue that if people cannot agree on marriage
> laws or beliefs, then NONE OF THAT SHOULD BE INCLUDED IN GOVT LAWS:
> * if PEOPLE of a state AGREE on "marriage laws" then when those people
> authorize the STATE to legislate it, it's not violating the beliefs of any citizens.
> * if PEOPLE of a state DISAGREE on marriage laws and beliefs, then legislating
> one belief or bias over another would discriminate against people opposed,
> such as the case with marriage laws banning same sex marriages which violated
> the beliefs of people who were unequally excluded, so in those cases I would
> recommend either NEUTRAL or NO laws on marriage, but stick to civil unions
> and decide benefits based on financial contracts that people agree to,
> instead of regulating social relationships. And if people can't agree on terms of
> benefits, then separate THAT from govt as well and manage it privately, just as
> church groups decide on programs for their own members, not for the entire public!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're comparing marriage and religion.
> 
> Can you point where in Constitution is mentioned marriage, as is religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ame®icano
> I'm saying Marriage like Baptism or other religious rites
> is INCLUDED under "free exercise of religion."
> 
> I'm saying it isn't a separate right like Gun Rights or Voting Rights
> that are established by Constitutional process of passing Amendments ratified by States,
> not created by judicial rulings or passed by Congress without Amending the Constitution.
Click to expand...


Where does it say that marriage is free exercise of religion?


----------



## Ame®icano

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> But hetero couples are not granted the right to get married. Constitutionally, nobody is granted that "right", and since is not federal issue, it falls under 10th amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you bother to read # 467 before writing this drivel? I stated that the issue is NOT whether or not marriage is a right in and of itself. I will add that while marriage is not mentioned in the Constitution, the courts, on numerous occasions have in fact ruled that it is a right. That is what is called case law or binding precedent , which carries the same force of law.
> 
> 14 Supreme Court Cases: Marriage is a Fundamental Right  |  American Foundation for Equal Rights
> 
> Again, the issue is  equal protection under the law and due process as provided for in the 14th Amendment. While marriage is generally a state issue, discrimination is most certainly a federal issue and states do not have absolute authority over marriage or anything else when they violate the constitution, as you can see from by above link. By your reasoning, the states should have also been permitted to ban interracial marriage. Are you also of the opinion that Loving v. Virginia was a federal over reach.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the Article 1. Section 1. of the Constitution, "*All legislative powers* herein granted shall be vested in a Congress of the United States, which shall consist of a Senate and House of Representatives.". Courts cannot make the law out of thin air, that's Congress job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The court does not write laws. Granted, they issue binding precedents that determine what the law means and whether or not it is constitutional. Those rulings do indeed alter the legal landscape and effect countless lives. But every court case-every ruling starts with a law that was passed by a legislative body, AND that was then challenged by someone effected by that law. Without the oversite role of the courts ,the people would have no recourse except for the lengthy and uncertain process of getting rid of the elected officials who voted for the law.
Click to expand...


And you can say with the straight face that IS the case with Kennedy's ruling on ACA when he rewrote penalty into a tax? And if what you say is true, than how Roe v. Wade is constitutional?


----------



## Papageorgio

francoHFW said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.  Maybe you should spend your free time analyzing them and leave humans alone.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we are non-thinking animals. Killing is common among animals and is considered natural. Tens of thousands of species live in the ocean, should we? Thousands of species eat plants that would kill us, should we? We have species that make their homes in manure, there you go!
> 
> No a very strong thought process there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creatures tend to hunt for food or to protect their young.
> Republicans go out looking for people to attack. Blacks, Hispanics, gays..........they have a very long list of people they want to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pie chart with the suicide statistics among the LGBTQ community might have been more relevant but we know you and relevant don't mix
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to discrimination from bigoted Republicans.
Click to expand...

Why should we believe you when we have caught you lying?


----------



## emilynghiem

Ame®icano said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> But hetero couples are not granted the right to get married. Constitutionally, nobody is granted that "right", and since is not federal issue, it falls under 10th amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you bother to read # 467 before writing this drivel? I stated that the issue is NOT whether or not marriage is a right in and of itself. I will add that while marriage is not mentioned in the Constitution, the courts, on numerous occasions have in fact ruled that it is a right. That is what is called case law or binding precedent , which carries the same force of law.
> 
> 14 Supreme Court Cases: Marriage is a Fundamental Right  |  American Foundation for Equal Rights
> 
> Again, the issue is  equal protection under the law and due process as provided for in the 14th Amendment. While marriage is generally a state issue, discrimination is most certainly a federal issue and states do not have absolute authority over marriage or anything else when they violate the constitution, as you can see from by above link. By your reasoning, the states should have also been permitted to ban interracial marriage. Are you also of the opinion that Loving v. Virginia was a federal over reach.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the Article 1. Section 1. of the Constitution, "*All legislative powers* herein granted shall be vested in a Congress of the United States, which shall consist of a Senate and House of Representatives.". Courts cannot make the law out of thin air, that's Congress job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The court does not write laws. Granted, they issue binding precedents that determine what the law means and whether or not it is constitutional. Those rulings do indeed alter the legal landscape and effect countless lives. But every court case-every ruling starts with a law that was passed by a legislative body, AND that was then challenged by someone effected by that law. Without the oversite role of the courts ,the people would have no recourse except for the lengthy and uncertain process of getting rid of the elected officials who voted for the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you can say with the straight face that IS the case with Kennedy's ruling on ACA when he rewrote penalty into a tax? And if what you say is true, than how Roe v. Wade is constitutional?
Click to expand...


Dear Ame®icano
1. The Supreme Court ruling that "rewrote" the ACA passed as a public health bill but "interpreted" it as a tax bill did not follow Constitutional process that requires the SAME bill to be passed by Congress and ruled on by Courts. The bill as ruled on by the Court would NOT have passed through Congress as a "tax bill."

ACA is arguably unconstitutional because of this and other conflicts that failed to meet Constitutional requirements on process.

If it is argued that the Court had the power to rule on the ACA "as a tax bill" BECAUSE it was ARGUED and PRESENTED to the Court as such, this means the vote should ALSO be retallied through Congress on the ACA "as a tax bill."  

I agree with you, that you cannot have it both ways; if the same bill doesn't pass through both Congress and Courts, then it fails to meet Constitutional standards and process.

*The reason this bill is so divisive is that it involves political BELIEFS about health care through govt; and giving authority to federal govt to decide a matter of beliefs is in itself unconstitutional unless a Constitutional Amendment is passed granting federal govt that power.*

2. Roe V. Wade struck down a state law banning abortions largely because the government could not investigate or prosecute without violating "substantive due process". 
It does NOT serve any legislative function of "making abortion legal" which is still the function of legislatures.

Similarly with the ruling on "gay marriage" -- striking down a ban on same sex marriage is within judicial authority, by finding it unconstitutional or discriminatory.
However, writing a law endorsing same sex marriage would be a function of the legislature.

From my understanding of the liberal approach to government, it means being able to pass any laws or reform by majority-rule unless and until it is struck down by the courts.  Since this approach does not respect limits on government by enforcing Constitutional laws directly, it merely relies on "judicial rulings" to decide what is Constitutional or not.

Thus, it becomes a different political belief system or political religion in contrast to
Constitutionalism by which it is ALREADY a violation of law to breach limits, separation of, and checks and balances on powers.

With the liberal approach, not until a Court rules on it is this proven or disproven to be constitutional or unconstitutional.


----------



## emilynghiem

Toro said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who think LGBTQ have a mental disorder have a mental disorder.
Click to expand...


Dear Toro 
In the cases of Pedophiles or Gender Dysphoria,
yes, there are mental disorders involved.

Some cases ARE unnatural where the individuals seek help for unwanted attractions or addictions.

This doesn't mean ALL cases are.
And the cases that aren't like this doesn't mean that ALL cases are natural and healthy either!


----------



## emilynghiem

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand these people EQUALLY ask for related LGBT beliefs to be kept out of govt as well.
> 
> 
> 
> That that is the essence of you problem. You think that all "beliefs ": are equal. They are not. A role of government is to guard against discrimination. Those who would abuse and discriminate do not get equal time or a seat at the table. By "kept out of government" You seem to mean that they should be given free reign to discriminate, unconstrained by the law. That is your Libertarian/ Anarchistic world view that I am getting g from you that I cannot endorse. You can't say that everyone is right and can be accommodated.
Click to expand...


Dear TheProgressivePatriot
1. If the belief causes someone to VIOLATE laws, then that ACTION is wrongful.
But you cannot police someone's BELIEFS that are internal and a personal choice of thought.

Example of making this distinction with homosexual persons or couples

A. In the case of wrongful discrimination against LGBT persons by businesses:

(1) YES it is wrongful to refuse to serve customers in a place of business open to the public
on the basis of those persons being homosexual, transgender, etc.

THAT IS A BEHAVIOR that is discriminatory by refusing to serve them.
It is not their BELIEF that is being punished but their refusal to serve a certain group of people. 

(2) NO it is not wrongful to refuse a certain type of service which the business does not agree to provide.

That is NOT discriminating against the person, but is about the choice of services being offered.

So that is where the business owners beliefs and preferences about what SERVICES to provide or not
is within their rights and freedom to choose.

B. In the case of wrongful discrimination against LGBT persons by marriage laws:

(1) YES it is wrongful for the state to endorse heterosexual marriages only which discriminates against and denies equal rights of people who believe in marriage equality and same sex marriage.

The Government can neither establish nor prohibit beliefs, so beliefs about marriage do not belong in govt policy.

(2) YES it is wrongful for the state to endorse homosexual marriage where this violates beliefs of people against this practice

Again, the Government can neither establish nor prohibit beliefs, so beliefs about marriage do not belong in govt policy.

(3) HOWEVER if people of a State all AGREE to marriage policies through government,
the people can consent to marriage laws being incorporated through govt as long as they AGREE on the terms.

If not, if they do not agree because of conflicting beliefs, then it would be unconstitutional to pass marriage laws
because of (1) and/or (2) causing discrimination against citizens of the other opposing belief

(4) It would be constitutional for the Govt to only pass neutral laws on Civil Unions and Domestic Contracts
that do not rely on, impose or establish ANY BELIEF about social relations between the partners to a partnership contract.

2. NOTE: I am NOT saying that "all beliefs are equal", I am saying that faith based beliefs should be treated equally under law.
Until or unless that person is causing a breach of the peace, harassment, abuse or other violation of rights, security or
equal protection of the laws, they have the right to liberty and not to have rights denied or disparaged without DUE PROCESS
to PROVE they have caused harm or threat to peace, security, rights or protections of others.

Examples of beliefs that are not equal, but deserve equal treatment until and unless abuse or violation occurs.

A. If someone believes the earth is flat, vs. others believing the world is round,
I would work with the flat earther to resolve the conflicts causing this belief.
So no, those "beliefs" are not equal. The flat-earth beliefs requires a different approach that the round-earth does not require.

But yes, I would treat both people's beliefs with equal RESPECT because that person has a right to their beliefs,
and to free will and reason to change their minds when and because they WANT to. Right or wrong, their beliefs are their right to change or not change at will, and I DO believe in treating such people with equal respect for their beliefs.

*Is this a fair enough example of how beliefs are not the same,* *but people with those beliefs deserve equal free choice whether or not to change their beliefs?*

B. Another example:
If someone has a dangerous belief that threatens the life, safety, or health of themselves or others
again, that belief is not the SAME as "any other belief" and would require counseling to resolve any threats it causes,
but this counseling process would still involve working with the person's free will to change and solve the conflicts.

(a) Example 1: Someone with a pedophile addiction
If a person has an unnatural attraction or fetish for young children, has not acted on it, but is seeking therapeutic
help to make sure this disorder does not lead to threats or harm to anyone,
* NO they should not be punished for their beliefs since they have not committed any crimes or abuses.
* But this situation would require helping them to access effective therapy and counseling to heal the
root cause of this addiction so that it doesn't threaten the health, security, protections, rights or freedom of anyone.
I would still respect the person's free will to get counseling help, because that approach is the most effective
I have found for making sure such people get help and complete the counseling process to heal enough
to comply with authorities and/or to attain complete cure and recovery wherever possible.

NOTE: If a person has pedophile addiction or beliefs and HAS committed crimes or abuses,
the same approach applies to getting treatment, but I would also counsel such persons to
comply with authorities and cooperate on assessing and addressing all history of abuses and crimes as well.
The person still has to address the root cause of their addiction, so again the most effective process for
therapy and recovery involves working WITH the person, not rejecting or punishing them for their beliefs.

Their criminal ACTIONS incur penalty, but their BELIEFS require a different approach in order to resolve causes of disorder internally.

(b) Example 2: Someone who is either naturally transgender or has gender dysphoria
* NO they should not be punished for their beliefs since they have not committed any crimes or abuses
* I would still encourage them to seek counseling to resolve any issues of abuse or conflicts
with respect to their free choice as part of their spiritual path and process.

Again, only if they have committed abuses or violations, then those ACTIONS require different treatment.
Their BELIEFS are not justification to incur punishment, but only if they caused HARM to others which is BEHAVIOR.

C. Since you question whether Christian discrimination or Racial discrimination
should be treated differently as unequal beliefs or equally as faith based beliefs:

* Within their own congregations, organizations have the right to their own policies for their own members in private.
* With Federal and State Govt and public institutions,
NO, these institutions are under the same Constitutional and Civil Rights policies against
"establishing or prohibiting" religion or faith based beliefs and against Discrimination by Creed
* With ACTIONS and POLICIES toward others,
NO, businesses and institutions serving the public cannot discriminate against serving customers equally but
YES, the people running businesses have a right to their beliefs, right or wrong, as long as they do not act on these unlawfully

*Frankly TheProgressivePatriot *

*The groups that cause the worst discrimination, and getting away with pushing this into government,
are the Political Parties. Previous legal arguments defended the right of parties to discriminate by their political party
beliefs and preferences, which I agree is fine if these policies and activities are kept PRIVATE.*

*What I find to be increasingly unconstitutionally abusive is pushing this discrimination between parties
into public policy where it is forced onto other people against their will, beliefs and consent.*

My argument is that where political parties have pushed political beliefs and become the equivalent of Political Religions --
(such as Socialist beliefs in govt managing all health care and social benefits for people by MANDATORY taxation,
pitted against Constitutional beliefs in limited govt and "no taxation without representation")
why should Parties get "special treatment" that Religious Organizations are denied?

Why allow Parties to vote in THEIR "beliefs" by majority rule or judicial court order
when this would be unconstitutional if other religious organizations did that?

That to me constitutes Discrimination by Creed.

If we can resolve that issue with political beliefs competing for dominance,
when none of that is even constitutional if we treated political beliefs as any other form of religion or creed,
then all these other beliefs and conflicts can be managed by that same approach.


----------



## emilynghiem

Ame®icano said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> But hetero couples are not granted the right to get married. Constitutionally, nobody is granted that "right", and since is not federal issue, it falls under 10th amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you bother to read # 467 before writing this drivel? I stated that the issue is NOT whether or not marriage is a right in and of itself. I will add that while marriage is not mentioned in the Constitution, the courts, on numerous occasions have in fact ruled that it is a right. That is what is called case law or binding precedent , which carries the same force of law.
> 
> 14 Supreme Court Cases: Marriage is a Fundamental Right  |  American Foundation for Equal Rights
> 
> Again, the issue is  equal protection under the law and due process as provided for in the 14th Amendment. While marriage is generally a state issue, discrimination is most certainly a federal issue and states do not have absolute authority over marriage or anything else when they violate the constitution, as you can see from by above link. By your reasoning, the states should have also been permitted to ban interracial marriage. Are you also of the opinion that Loving v. Virginia was a federal over reach.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know if I answered this before TheProgressivePatriot
> I would offer these points about marriage being a right:
> 1. Marriage is a right like Baptism is a right or funerals or communion.
> You have the right to exercise your beliefs in any ritualistic form you choose.
> So this is a right included under FREE EXERCISE OF RELIGION where Govt
> can neither establish NOR PROHIBIT free exercise of religion (or expression
> by freedom of speech also in the First Amendment).
> 
> 2. To legislate what is a legal right either requires
> a. State legislatures whose duty is to WRITE OR REFORM laws
> (this is NOT judicial capacity to create laws, only to INTERPRET)
> b. Constitutional Amendments ratified by States as with
> establishing VOTING RIGHTS which has a written Amendment
> (again this is NOT judicial duty to create laws or rights)
> 
> 3. What the courts DO have authority to do is STRIKE DOWN
> bans or laws that discriminate in unconstitutional ways.
> 
> Striking DOWN a ban on gay marriage or on abortion etc.
> is NOT THE SAME as "creating a law making it legal."
> 
> For example, if courts were to STRIKE DOWN a law BANNING Christianity
> that's NOT the same as "making Christianity legal." It was already legal
> to practice under FREE EXERCISE OF RELIGION. the State is NOT endorsing
> Christianity NOR is it "requiring states to implement Christianity"
> by removing a ban against it.
> 
> So striking down a ban on gay marriage is not requiring States to implement it either.
> It's just saying that once States HAVE marriages within state law
> then it can't be discriminatory. And this is why I agree with Libertarians
> and other Constitutionalists who argue that if people cannot agree on marriage
> laws or beliefs, then NONE OF THAT SHOULD BE INCLUDED IN GOVT LAWS:
> * if PEOPLE of a state AGREE on "marriage laws" then when those people
> authorize the STATE to legislate it, it's not violating the beliefs of any citizens.
> * if PEOPLE of a state DISAGREE on marriage laws and beliefs, then legislating
> one belief or bias over another would discriminate against people opposed,
> such as the case with marriage laws banning same sex marriages which violated
> the beliefs of people who were unequally excluded, so in those cases I would
> recommend either NEUTRAL or NO laws on marriage, but stick to civil unions
> and decide benefits based on financial contracts that people agree to,
> instead of regulating social relationships. And if people can't agree on terms of
> benefits, then separate THAT from govt as well and manage it privately, just as
> church groups decide on programs for their own members, not for the entire public!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're comparing marriage and religion.
> 
> Can you point where in Constitution is mentioned marriage, as is religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ame®icano
> I'm saying Marriage like Baptism or other religious rites
> is INCLUDED under "free exercise of religion."
> 
> I'm saying it isn't a separate right like Gun Rights or Voting Rights
> that are established by Constitutional process of passing Amendments ratified by States,
> not created by judicial rulings or passed by Congress without Amending the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does it say that marriage is free exercise of religion?
Click to expand...


Ame®icano

It's not literal or the same.
Marriage beliefs and rituals are an "application" of free exercise of religion.
Just like other rites and rituals, from Baptisms to Communions or Prayers.

"Free exercise of religion" doesn't LITERALLLY state "Christian Prayer" either.
But that's understood to be covered as an activity under "free exercise of religion."

Beliefs of Buddhists, Muslims, Quakers, Catholics, Atheists
are all understood to be variations under "free exercise of religion."
NONE of those are expressly specified, but generally accepted
as included under "free exercise of religion."

I ask why don't we recognize ALL beliefs under this?

LGBT beliefs
Beliefs about health care
Beliefs about marriage
and other Political Beliefs so these are respected and protected
as free choices and not imposed on other people by abuse of govt

That way, all people are protected and treated equally
REGARDLESS of beliefs or whether they belong to large groups or not:​
NOTE: it actually makes more sense to me that we NOT restrict through govt
what constitutes "free exercise of religion" to the point where we DISCRIMINATE
and protect only SOME recognized beliefs while denying equal protection to other beliefs.

That would be a form of discriminating by creed, if only people who were part of a recognized
belief or religion got protections by the First Amendment while people with beliefs that aren't
part of a large organization get denied equal protection of the laws. We don't want to get
the govt into the business of REGULATING what beliefs count as protected or not.

What matters is if people are violating laws and committing abuses or not.
It's not their beliefs that can be regulated or policed by govt, but whether
they are committing violations that breach the rights or protections of others.


----------



## PredFan

Coyote said:


> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?



I would be just fine leaving them alone. The problem is that they won't be left alone. They aren't satisfied with just being gay. They want to be in our faces and control our lives as well.


----------



## Moonglow

PredFan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be just fine leaving them alone. The problem is that they won't be left alone. They aren't satisfied with just being gay. They want to be in our faces and control our lives as well.
Click to expand...

Awww,, has some gay guy been hitting' on you??


----------



## Wyatt earp

Yeah I do especially when they try to rape angels


*Lot's daughters* are four women, two unnamed people in the Book of Genesis, and two others, including Paltith, in the Book of Jasher.[1] Only two daughters are mentioned in Genesis 19, while Lotand his family are in Sodom. Two angels arrive in Sodom, and Lot shows them hospitality. However, the men of the city gather around Lot's house and demand that he give them the two guests so they could rape them. In response, Lot offers the mob his two daughters instead, noting that they are virgins (verse 19:8). The mob refuses Lot's offer, but the angels strike them with blindness, and then warn Lot to leave the city before it is destroyed.



.


----------



## Moonglow

When is the last time you've seen an angel bear?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Moonglow said:


> When is the last time you've seen an angel bear?




Hebrews 13:2

Do not forget to show hospitality to strangers, for by so doing some people have shown hospitality to angels without knowing .


----------



## Moonglow

bear513 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is the last time you've seen an angel bear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrews 13:2
> 
> Do not forget to show hospitality to strangers, for by so doing some people have shown hospitality to angels without knowing .
Click to expand...

So no..


----------



## gtopa1

We all know that the wages of sin is death: hell etc etc but let's face it; God is merciful and knows each heart. So you really think anyone can fool him? And if you don't believe in God why should you give a damn what others think? 

To my mind LGBT stuff is just damn wrong. 

Now should they be ILLEGAL? If I had my way yes, but I don't, and I am a firm believer in the Law. But no way will I ever consider LGBT moral.

(btw: lesbianism hasn't been a crime in British Law as far as I know). 

Greg


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

PredFan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be just fine leaving them alone. The problem is that they won't be left alone. They aren't satisfied with just being gay. They want to be in our faces and control our lives as well.
Click to expand...

Poor baby! Controlling your life? Really. How is that? You're saying that you don't have control of your own life.....because of gays? That sounds rather pathetic. Please tell us more.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?


We don't treat people for ignorance and bigotry either but we should


----------



## Flash

I always have viewed being a queer or one of the other shitheads in the acronym to be worthy of ridicule.


----------



## emilynghiem

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand these people EQUALLY ask for related LGBT beliefs to be kept out of govt as well.
> 
> 
> 
> That that is the essence of you problem. You think that all "beliefs ": are equal. They are not. A role of government is to guard against discrimination. Those who would abuse and discriminate do not get equal time or a seat at the table. By "kept out of government" You seem to mean that they should be given free reign to discriminate, unconstrained by the law. That is your Libertarian/ Anarchistic world view that I am getting g from you that I cannot endorse. You can't say that everyone is right and can be accommodated.
Click to expand...


1. TheProgressivePatriot
A. Beliefs do not have to be proven right to be protected by law.
B. What matters is if people commit ABUSES that violate rights of others.
Just having beliefs in one's heads isn't a violation that GOVT can police.
C. In private, PEOPLE have the right to choose and discriminate, such 
as people believing in secular humanism or atheism/nontheism and NOT believing in
or joining Christian or theists groups. People can use political parties like religious organizations
and "vote in" their own policies to pay for, while these policies would "exclude" members of other groups or beliefs.
That's fine IN PRIVATE.
*E. What I'm saying is GOVERNMENT does not have AUTHORITY to punish people or exclude them for their BELIEFS.
*
THIS IS A HUGE POINT:
SEE Amendment 5
AMENDMENT V.

No person shall be held to answer for a capital, or otherwise infamous crime, unless on a presentment or indictment of a Grand Jury, except in cases arising in the land or naval forces, or in the Militia, when in actual service in time of War or public danger; nor shall any person be subject for the same offence to be twice put in jeopardy of life or limb; nor shall be compelled in any criminal case to be a witness against himself, *nor be deprived of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law*; nor shall private property be taken for public use, without just compensation.

TheProgressivePatriot You ALSO have the right NOT to be deprived of liberty including YOUR freedom of beliefs WITHOUT FIRST BEING CONVICTED BY DUE PROCESS OF LAW. 

This is why it is wrongful to DENY anyone the right to exercise beliefs in same sex marriage when they have done nothing to violate laws. By this law, it also is WRONGFUL to deny CHRISTIANS the right NOT to believe in same sex marriage because that is not against the law but part of religious freedom as well.

*BELIEFS CANNOT BE REGULATED BY GOVERNMENT.*

*That's the DIFFERENCE between individual free choice where people like you and me have the right to discriminate and
to choose whether to change our minds or beliefs FREELY, and NOT be forced by Government to "change or violate our beliefs."*

*1. By the First Amendment it's Govt not being authorized either to Establish nor Prohibit free exercise of religion
2. By the Fifth Amendment, Govt cannot deprive people of liberty (including freedom of thought, belief, creed) without 
DUE PROCESS OF LAW
3. By the Fourteenth Amendment on Equal Protections of the laws and by the Civil Rights statutes against Discrimination by Creed,
people cannot be denied equal rights, freedoms and protections of their BELIEFS by either govt or PUBLIC INSTITUTIONS*

NOTE TheProgressivePatriot 
this is SEPARATE from people ACTING on their beliefs so as to cause unlawful actions
(examples: abuse, threatening harassment, SLANDER OR LIBEL, Defamation or Misrepresentation, Fraud, UNLAWFUL DISCRIMINATION (not by BELIEFS alone but by actions against people if this discrimination is based solely on their creeds, race, birth gender, etc. but does not apply to discriminating against behavior or actions that are against someone's BELIEFS)

(a) You have to commit a crime, abuse or violation of law first before being punished by law, penalized or deprived of rights or liberties
(b) With discrimination, people have the right to refuse to ENGAGE in faith-based behaviors or actions, and this is NOT the same
as "discrimination against people for their creeds"
(c) So YES I AGREE that businesses cannot discriminate against people SOLELY for their CREEDS or BELIEFS including LGBT orientation/identity
(d) But also, you have equal rights to BELIEVE in "progay or pro same sex marriage beliefs"
as Christians have to believe in "anti-gay" or "anti same sex marriage beliefs" 
because those BELIEFS are FAITH BASED and are NOT government jurisdiction to regulate, penalize, establish or prohibit.

*Whether you are right or wrong TheProgressivePatriot
you have the RIGHT to your beliefs, even to discriminate against Christians.
Only if your behavior causes ACTIONS that are unlawful, then those ACTIONS can be policed by Government for violating laws.
But NOT your speech, NOT your thoughts, beliefs or creeds!*

*These LAWS PROTECT YOU as well from Govt abuses infringing on YOUR right to YOUR beliefs.
These laws goes both ways, the same laws that protect YOU protect Other People with their beliefs as well as yours!*


----------



## Manonthestreet

I don't find them something to be "celebrated" or elevated


----------



## francoHFW

Papageorgio said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality also exists among animals and nature.  Maybe you should spend your free time analyzing them and leave humans alone.
> 
> *Homosexual behaviour is natural in the animal and plant kingdoms*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are non-thinking animals. Killing is common among animals and is considered natural. Tens of thousands of species live in the ocean, should we? Thousands of species eat plants that would kill us, should we? We have species that make their homes in manure, there you go!
> 
> No a very strong thought process there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creatures tend to hunt for food or to protect their young.
> Republicans go out looking for people to attack. Blacks, Hispanics, gays..........they have a very long list of people they want to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pie chart with the suicide statistics among the LGBTQ community might have been more relevant but we know you and relevant don't mix
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to discrimination from bigoted Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should we believe you when we have caught you lying?
Click to expand...

The hell you did... LOL


----------



## emilynghiem

emilynghiem said:


> Do you understand these people EQUALLY ask for related LGBT beliefs to be kept out of govt as well.


*


TheProgressivePatriot said:



That that is the essence of you problem. You think that all "beliefs ": are equal. They are not. A role of government is to guard against discrimination. Those who would abuse and discriminate do not get equal time or a seat at the table. By "kept out of government" You seem to mean that they should be given free reign to discriminate, unconstrained by the law. That is your Libertarian/ Anarchistic world view that I am getting g from you that I cannot endorse. You can't say that everyone is right and can be accommodated.

Click to expand...

*

*Thank you TheProgressivePatriot
I changed my rating to your post above from merely "informative" to "WINNER"
because I believe you hit on the point that we can resolve to WIN this battle, where EVERYONE WINS.*

I started a new thread below to translate my second attempt at Constitutional terms and arguments
into secular explanation more effective in communicating the same concepts for Progressive audience:

Bull Ring - TheProgressivePatriot: Govt cannot punish people for BELIEFS only actions that violate laws

YES, the same laws that allow Christians to discriminate *AGAINST BEHAVIOR* where Govt cannot force them to comply, endorse or engage in activities involving same sex marriage EQUALLY PROTECT YOU from being forced by Govt to fund, comply or engage in Christian beliefs and practices, such as endorsing Christian spiritual healing that has healed people of
UNWANTED LGBT orientation/identity issues they believe are NOT NATURAL for them as well.

*Neither YOU nor Christians you oppose can be forced to change or compromise your BELIEFS by force of law or Govt regulation.*

You have the right to DUE PROCESS to prove you are committing abuses or violations before Govt can "regulate your ACTIONS"
that are unlawful.


----------



## emilynghiem

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?
> 
> 
> 
> We don't treat people for ignorance and bigotry either but we should
Click to expand...


Then YOU would get treated for bigoted discrimination against Christian prolife and antigay beliefs TheProgressivePatriot
instead of including that diversity with the same standards you ask for diversity of your beliefs NOT to be discriminated against.


----------



## emilynghiem

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be just fine leaving them alone. The problem is that they won't be left alone. They aren't satisfied with just being gay. They want to be in our faces and control our lives as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor baby! Controlling your life? Really. How is that? You're saying that you don't have control of your own life.....because of gays? That sounds rather pathetic. Please tell us more.
Click to expand...


Careful TheProgressivePatriot
It can be equally argued that people who want access to same sex marriage and benefits can set up their own 
faith based organizations to pay taxes into to manage this for themselves 
WITHOUT imposing those beliefs through govt on everyone else.

You could equally be told you don't need to whine or complain to govt about discrimination
because you already HAVE equal rights and free exercise of your LGBT beliefs 
by the First Amendment "and don't need further laws or protections". 

Other people not agreeing with your beliefs "doesn't have to affect or control you"
This same argument can be used to tell you to deal with it yourself
instead of trying to change public policy to establish and endorse your beliefs you have equal right to practice on your own.


----------



## emilynghiem

PredFan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be just fine leaving them alone. The problem is that they won't be left alone. They aren't satisfied with just being gay. They want to be in our faces and control our lives as well.
Click to expand...


Dear Coyote and PredFan The problem is when the LGBT advocates go too far
and start implementing and imposing their beliefs THROUGH GOVT at the expense or penalty of others discriminated against by creed.

It's one thing to strike down bans against LGBT marriage and beliefs,
it's another thing to impose that through public institutions while DENYING equal inclusion and incorporation of Christian beliefs and practice.

When taken too far, it becomes discrimination flipped the other way.
As with affirmative action statutes that caused reverse discrimination when the intent was to correct carryover problems 
with discrimination against minorities. When it goes too far, it creates the "equal and opposite" problem.
Two wrongs don't make that right!

The reason the LGBT are pushing so hard is to compensate for past abuses that
went too far discriminating against them. It's one thing to choose to accept or disagree with LGBT beliefs,
which isn't unlawful and can't be grounds for "reverse discrimination".

But what has happened in the past is taking anti-gay beliefs TOO FAR and either harassing,
abusing, discriminating against, or committing other unlawful actions that endanger that group of people.

The proper way to correct this abuse is how the Muslims have been doing, which is address EACH CASE of
wrongful abuse or discrimination. The Muslims do not "fight back" by pushing their ideology "as a protected class"
above and beyond the rights of others. They take each case and lawfully sue or petition to redress that injustice.

The LGBT have taken the strategy of pushing as a group to be recognized as a class.
And this has caused backlash, because the LGBT distinctions are faith based beliefs,
and people still have the right to believe in discriminating against BEHAVIOR.

We'd have to sort out how much is choice of BEHAVIOR and how much is choice of BELIEFS that cannot be
regulated by Govt.

So Coyote this is why PredFan and others like me argue back NOT to overstep Constitutional protections of people of
other beliefs and creeds by IMPOSING faith based LGBT beliefs through GOVERNMENT.

And PredFan it's because of the LONG HISTORY of abuse, discrimination, even physical assaults and murder
committed against persons of LGBT orientation and identity that this BACKLASH has come up to turn the tables the other way.

Now the LGBT defenders are the ones action arguing as Christians used to do
as the 'equal and opposite" situation when Christians were predominantly preaching and praying
and their opponents were fighting to remove them from schools and public policy as discriminating against
people of other beliefs.  The reverse is now happening where LGBT are pushing TOO FAR
and now committing the same discrimination against people of other beliefs.

This is some karmic spiritual process
where the resolution will be found in spiritual counseling and healing, to bring Equal Justice under Law and Peace,
After we AGREE to stop this MUTUAL infighting between different beliefs (both religious and political) 
instead of lashing back and forth in a vicious cycle of retribution for the past.


----------



## Papageorgio

francoHFW said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we are non-thinking animals. Killing is common among animals and is considered natural. Tens of thousands of species live in the ocean, should we? Thousands of species eat plants that would kill us, should we? We have species that make their homes in manure, there you go!
> 
> No a very strong thought process there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creatures tend to hunt for food or to protect their young.
> Republicans go out looking for people to attack. Blacks, Hispanics, gays..........they have a very long list of people they want to attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pie chart with the suicide statistics among the LGBTQ community might have been more relevant but we know you and relevant don't mix
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to discrimination from bigoted Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should we believe you when we have caught you lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hell you did... LOL
Click to expand...


You never apologized for what you called a misquote, so what else is one to think, unless when you make a mistake you just automatically expect others to forgive you with out asking. I really don't know. I think you don't take responsibility when you are wrong, so that makes you dishonest. I don't know, you tell me.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

emilynghiem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be just fine leaving them alone. The problem is that they won't be left alone. They aren't satisfied with just being gay. They want to be in our faces and control our lives as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor baby! Controlling your life? Really. How is that? You're saying that you don't have control of your own life.....because of gays? That sounds rather pathetic. Please tell us more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Careful TheProgressivePatriot
> It can be equally argued that people who want access to same sex marriage and benefits can set up their own
> faith based organizations to pay taxes into to manage this for themselves
> WITHOUT imposing those beliefs through govt on everyone else.
> 
> You could equally be told you don't need to whine or complain to govt about discrimination
> because you already HAVE equal rights and free exercise of your LGBT beliefs
> by the First Amendment "and don't need further laws or protections".
> 
> Other people not agreeing with your beliefs "doesn't have to affect or control you"
> This same argument can be used to tell you to deal with it yourself
> instead of trying to change public policy to establish and endorse your beliefs you have equal right to practice on your own.
Click to expand...

Same old bovine excrement ….Separate but ( supposedly) equal never worked. So opposite sex couple would still get government benefits and recognition, and others would have to collect their own taxes and see what they could scrape together? You are out of you fucking mind

 Sorry, but I will not destroy marriage as we know it to appease and accommodate the bigots  who bleat and whine about how government sanctioned same sex marriage somehow infringes on their rights.


----------



## emilynghiem

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be just fine leaving them alone. The problem is that they won't be left alone. They aren't satisfied with just being gay. They want to be in our faces and control our lives as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor baby! Controlling your life? Really. How is that? You're saying that you don't have control of your own life.....because of gays? That sounds rather pathetic. Please tell us more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Careful TheProgressivePatriot
> It can be equally argued that people who want access to same sex marriage and benefits can set up their own
> faith based organizations to pay taxes into to manage this for themselves
> WITHOUT imposing those beliefs through govt on everyone else.
> 
> You could equally be told you don't need to whine or complain to govt about discrimination
> because you already HAVE equal rights and free exercise of your LGBT beliefs
> by the First Amendment "and don't need further laws or protections".
> 
> Other people not agreeing with your beliefs "doesn't have to affect or control you"
> This same argument can be used to tell you to deal with it yourself
> instead of trying to change public policy to establish and endorse your beliefs you have equal right to practice on your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same old bovine excrement ….Separate but ( supposedly) equal never worked. So opposite sex couple would still get government benefits and recognition, and others would have to collect their own taxes and see what they could scrape together? You are out of you fucking mind
> 
> Sorry, but I will not destroy marriage as we know it to appease and accommodate the bigots  who bleat and whine about how government sanctioned same sex marriage somehow infringes on their rights.
Click to expand...


Dear TheProgressivePatriot
1A. Aren't Hindus, Catholics and Muslims,
Christians and Protestants all operating their programs
just fine by SEPARATE but equal free exercise of religion?

1B. Aren't TEXAS laws and ALASKAN laws "separate but equal"
where citizens do not have the same tax laws state by state,
but have equal rights and process democratically to represent
their interest and to reform their laws and government accordingly?

2. If you are saying "same sex marriage endorsed through
govt" doesn't violate equal protections against
Govt establishing religion"
THEN DO YOU AGREE THAT CHRISTIAN PRAYER AND HEALING,
including BELIEFS about CREATION, can EQUALLY be included
in public policy AND IT'S NOT VIOLATING OR INFRINGING ON RIGHTS.

BE CAREFUL  you don't contradict SIMILAR arguments that:
CROSSES
BIBLES
NATIVITY SCENES
PRAYERS
CREATION
GOD and JESUS
should be REMOVED from public institutions and schools
because THOSE REFERENCES and faith based preferences
in beliefs violate "separation of church and state"

TheProgressivePatriot
*IF YOU ONLY INTERPRET THE FIRST AMENDMENT TO PROTECT YOUR BELIEFS AGAINST GOVT ESTABLISHMENT OF OTHERS, BUT DON'T PROTECT OTHERS' BELIEFS AGAINST GOVT ESTABLISHMENT OF YOURS, THAT'S DISCRIMINATION BY CREED.*

How do I need to word this where it communicates clearly?

DO YOU UNDERSTAND THAT PEOPLE
ARE SAYING THAT LGBT BELIEFS ARE HARMFUL TO TEACH AS
NORMAL AND NATURAL, SO THAT * YOUR BELIEFS *
COULD BE JUDGED AS NEGATIVE AND NOT EQUAL TO OTHER PEOPLE'S BELIEFS.

DO YOU UNDERSTAND THE CRITERIA YOU USE TO JUDGE WHOSE BELIEFS ARE "NOT TO BE TREATED EQUALLY' WOULD ALLOW PEOPLE TO VIOLATE YOUR BELIEFS AS NEGATIVE OR INFERIOR.


----------



## PredFan

Moonglow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be just fine leaving them alone. The problem is that they won't be left alone. They aren't satisfied with just being gay. They want to be in our faces and control our lives as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awww,, has some gay guy been hitting' on you??
Click to expand...


When I was younger, yes, but that’s completely irrelevant.


----------



## PredFan

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be just fine leaving them alone. The problem is that they won't be left alone. They aren't satisfied with just being gay. They want to be in our faces and control our lives as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor baby! Controlling your life? Really. How is that? You're saying that you don't have control of your own life.....because of gays? That sounds rather pathetic. Please tell us more.
Click to expand...


No moron, they want me to assist them in their lies, for one thing. You are a guy, I’m calling you he and using him, his, and any other male description.

How is that too complicated for you?


----------



## Ame®icano

emilynghiem said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you bother to read # 467 before writing this drivel? I stated that the issue is NOT whether or not marriage is a right in and of itself. I will add that while marriage is not mentioned in the Constitution, the courts, on numerous occasions have in fact ruled that it is a right. That is what is called case law or binding precedent , which carries the same force of law.
> 
> 14 Supreme Court Cases: Marriage is a Fundamental Right  |  American Foundation for Equal Rights
> 
> Again, the issue is  equal protection under the law and due process as provided for in the 14th Amendment. While marriage is generally a state issue, discrimination is most certainly a federal issue and states do not have absolute authority over marriage or anything else when they violate the constitution, as you can see from by above link. By your reasoning, the states should have also been permitted to ban interracial marriage. Are you also of the opinion that Loving v. Virginia was a federal over reach.?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if I answered this before TheProgressivePatriot
> I would offer these points about marriage being a right:
> 1. Marriage is a right like Baptism is a right or funerals or communion.
> You have the right to exercise your beliefs in any ritualistic form you choose.
> So this is a right included under FREE EXERCISE OF RELIGION where Govt
> can neither establish NOR PROHIBIT free exercise of religion (or expression
> by freedom of speech also in the First Amendment).
> 
> 2. To legislate what is a legal right either requires
> a. State legislatures whose duty is to WRITE OR REFORM laws
> (this is NOT judicial capacity to create laws, only to INTERPRET)
> b. Constitutional Amendments ratified by States as with
> establishing VOTING RIGHTS which has a written Amendment
> (again this is NOT judicial duty to create laws or rights)
> 
> 3. What the courts DO have authority to do is STRIKE DOWN
> bans or laws that discriminate in unconstitutional ways.
> 
> Striking DOWN a ban on gay marriage or on abortion etc.
> is NOT THE SAME as "creating a law making it legal."
> 
> For example, if courts were to STRIKE DOWN a law BANNING Christianity
> that's NOT the same as "making Christianity legal." It was already legal
> to practice under FREE EXERCISE OF RELIGION. the State is NOT endorsing
> Christianity NOR is it "requiring states to implement Christianity"
> by removing a ban against it.
> 
> So striking down a ban on gay marriage is not requiring States to implement it either.
> It's just saying that once States HAVE marriages within state law
> then it can't be discriminatory. And this is why I agree with Libertarians
> and other Constitutionalists who argue that if people cannot agree on marriage
> laws or beliefs, then NONE OF THAT SHOULD BE INCLUDED IN GOVT LAWS:
> * if PEOPLE of a state AGREE on "marriage laws" then when those people
> authorize the STATE to legislate it, it's not violating the beliefs of any citizens.
> * if PEOPLE of a state DISAGREE on marriage laws and beliefs, then legislating
> one belief or bias over another would discriminate against people opposed,
> such as the case with marriage laws banning same sex marriages which violated
> the beliefs of people who were unequally excluded, so in those cases I would
> recommend either NEUTRAL or NO laws on marriage, but stick to civil unions
> and decide benefits based on financial contracts that people agree to,
> instead of regulating social relationships. And if people can't agree on terms of
> benefits, then separate THAT from govt as well and manage it privately, just as
> church groups decide on programs for their own members, not for the entire public!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're comparing marriage and religion.
> 
> Can you point where in Constitution is mentioned marriage, as is religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ame®icano
> I'm saying Marriage like Baptism or other religious rites
> is INCLUDED under "free exercise of religion."
> 
> I'm saying it isn't a separate right like Gun Rights or Voting Rights
> that are established by Constitutional process of passing Amendments ratified by States,
> not created by judicial rulings or passed by Congress without Amending the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does it say that marriage is free exercise of religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ame®icano
> 
> It's not literal or the same.
> Marriage beliefs and rituals are an "application" of free exercise of religion.
> Just like other rites and rituals, from Baptisms to Communions or Prayers.
> 
> "Free exercise of religion" doesn't LITERALLLY state "Christian Prayer" either.
> But that's understood to be covered as an activity under "free exercise of religion."
> 
> Beliefs of Buddhists, Muslims, Quakers, Catholics, Atheists
> are all understood to be variations under "free exercise of religion."
> NONE of those are expressly specified, but generally accepted
> as included under "free exercise of religion."
> 
> I ask why don't we recognize ALL beliefs under this?
> 
> LGBT beliefs
> Beliefs about health care
> Beliefs about marriage
> and other Political Beliefs so these are respected and protected
> as free choices and not imposed on other people by abuse of govt
> 
> That way, all people are protected and treated equally
> REGARDLESS of beliefs or whether they belong to large groups or not:​
> NOTE: it actually makes more sense to me that we NOT restrict through govt
> what constitutes "free exercise of religion" to the point where we DISCRIMINATE
> and protect only SOME recognized beliefs while denying equal protection to other beliefs.
> 
> That would be a form of discriminating by creed, if only people who were part of a recognized
> belief or religion got protections by the First Amendment while people with beliefs that aren't
> part of a large organization get denied equal protection of the laws. We don't want to get
> the govt into the business of REGULATING what beliefs count as protected or not.
> 
> What matters is if people are violating laws and committing abuses or not.
> It's not their beliefs that can be regulated or policed by govt, but whether
> they are committing violations that breach the rights or protections of others.
Click to expand...


Huh?

If what you say "Marriage beliefs and rituals are an "application" of free exercise of religion." is true, what is the government role in marriage, and why are they involved at all?


----------



## 52ndStreet

impuretrash said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your a man acting like a woman or a woman who acts like a man, there has got to be some kind of mental disorder going on in the mind. Or if you put your penis in  another mans rectum, or if a woman wants to grind her vagina on another womans vagina, yes something is not clicking in your mind. It all goes against nature and human existence.Its a dead end lifestyle.!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if being LGBT is a "dead end lifestyle," this is none of your concern.
> 
> Moreover, I have never known anyone, either heterosexual or LGBT, who ever adopted a "lifestyle," they just live their lives. I've had this conversation with at least three gay male friends. They all said that they knew that they were gay as children, but didn't have a name for it.. I know that I started saying things like "he's cute" by the time I was ten. We don't know how the process of developing a sexual orientation works. It's a mystery.
> 
> We also don't know why people of a particular sexual orientation find some individual sexually attractive and another not. Why do we find ourselves thinking that one is "hot" and another is not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A major contributor to conservative angst towards the LGBT agenda is exemplified in "pride" parades which are a celebration of absolute debauchery-public sex acts all in view of children.
> 
> That shit needs to stop, yesterday.
Click to expand...


I have been calling for the government to outlaw homosexuality.  As it is illegal in many countries outside of America.Many of these LGBT individuals have mental problems, besides the obvious homosexual acts.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

52ndStreet said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your a man acting like a woman or a woman who acts like a man, there has got to be some kind of mental disorder going on in the mind. Or if you put your penis in  another mans rectum, or if a woman wants to grind her vagina on another womans vagina, yes something is not clicking in your mind. It all goes against nature and human existence.Its a dead end lifestyle.!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if being LGBT is a "dead end lifestyle," this is none of your concern.
> 
> Moreover, I have never known anyone, either heterosexual or LGBT, who ever adopted a "lifestyle," they just live their lives. I've had this conversation with at least three gay male friends. They all said that they knew that they were gay as children, but didn't have a name for it.. I know that I started saying things like "he's cute" by the time I was ten. We don't know how the process of developing a sexual orientation works. It's a mystery.
> 
> We also don't know why people of a particular sexual orientation find some individual sexually attractive and another not. Why do we find ourselves thinking that one is "hot" and another is not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A major contributor to conservative angst towards the LGBT agenda is exemplified in "pride" parades which are a celebration of absolute debauchery-public sex acts all in view of children.
> 
> That shit needs to stop, yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been calling for the government to outlaw homosexuality.  As it is illegal in many countries outside of America.Many of these LGBT individuals have mental problems, besides the obvious homosexual acts.
Click to expand...

Good luck with that shit Bubba. Who in government have you calling on? It might be easier for you to move to Russia or Uganda  .


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

52ndStreet said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your a man acting like a woman or a woman who acts like a man, there has got to be some kind of mental disorder going on in the mind. Or if you put your penis in  another mans rectum, or if a woman wants to grind her vagina on another womans vagina, yes something is not clicking in your mind. It all goes against nature and human existence.Its a dead end lifestyle.!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if being LGBT is a "dead end lifestyle," this is none of your concern.
> 
> Moreover, I have never known anyone, either heterosexual or LGBT, who ever adopted a "lifestyle," they just live their lives. I've had this conversation with at least three gay male friends. They all said that they knew that they were gay as children, but didn't have a name for it.. I know that I started saying things like "he's cute" by the time I was ten. We don't know how the process of developing a sexual orientation works. It's a mystery.
> 
> We also don't know why people of a particular sexual orientation find some individual sexually attractive and another not. Why do we find ourselves thinking that one is "hot" and another is not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A major contributor to conservative angst towards the LGBT agenda is exemplified in "pride" parades which are a celebration of absolute debauchery-public sex acts all in view of children.
> 
> That shit needs to stop, yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been calling for the government to outlaw homosexuality.  As it is illegal in many countries outside of America.Many of these LGBT individuals have mental problems, besides the obvious homosexual acts.
Click to expand...

Nothing else to say Slick. What exactly would you like to have happen?

Void their marriages? 

Take their kids away?

Public executions for homosexual acts.? 

Don't be such a coward. Spell it out . Just keep in mind, that in a society where others rights are trampled on, your are likely to be also.


----------



## Lysistrata

52ndStreet said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your a man acting like a woman or a woman who acts like a man, there has got to be some kind of mental disorder going on in the mind. Or if you put your penis in  another mans rectum, or if a woman wants to grind her vagina on another womans vagina, yes something is not clicking in your mind. It all goes against nature and human existence.Its a dead end lifestyle.!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if being LGBT is a "dead end lifestyle," this is none of your concern.
> 
> Moreover, I have never known anyone, either heterosexual or LGBT, who ever adopted a "lifestyle," they just live their lives. I've had this conversation with at least three gay male friends. They all said that they knew that they were gay as children, but didn't have a name for it.. I know that I started saying things like "he's cute" by the time I was ten. We don't know how the process of developing a sexual orientation works. It's a mystery.
> 
> We also don't know why people of a particular sexual orientation find some individual sexually attractive and another not. Why do we find ourselves thinking that one is "hot" and another is not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A major contributor to conservative angst towards the LGBT agenda is exemplified in "pride" parades which are a celebration of absolute debauchery-public sex acts all in view of children.
> 
> That shit needs to stop, yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been calling for the government to outlaw homosexuality.  As it is illegal in many countries outside of America.Many of these LGBT individuals have mental problems, besides the obvious homosexual acts.
Click to expand...


There is no reason to outlaw homosexuality. You have a perfect right to choose your own lifestyle and beliefs, which you apparently have done. It is not your right to control another person's choices, particularly through abuse of government power, unless their sexual behavior involves aggression/violence against an unwilling party or their intended partner is a child.


----------



## emilynghiem

Ame®icano said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if I answered this before TheProgressivePatriot
> I would offer these points about marriage being a right:
> 1. Marriage is a right like Baptism is a right or funerals or communion.
> You have the right to exercise your beliefs in any ritualistic form you choose.
> So this is a right included under FREE EXERCISE OF RELIGION where Govt
> can neither establish NOR PROHIBIT free exercise of religion (or expression
> by freedom of speech also in the First Amendment).
> 
> 2. To legislate what is a legal right either requires
> a. State legislatures whose duty is to WRITE OR REFORM laws
> (this is NOT judicial capacity to create laws, only to INTERPRET)
> b. Constitutional Amendments ratified by States as with
> establishing VOTING RIGHTS which has a written Amendment
> (again this is NOT judicial duty to create laws or rights)
> 
> 3. What the courts DO have authority to do is STRIKE DOWN
> bans or laws that discriminate in unconstitutional ways.
> 
> Striking DOWN a ban on gay marriage or on abortion etc.
> is NOT THE SAME as "creating a law making it legal."
> 
> For example, if courts were to STRIKE DOWN a law BANNING Christianity
> that's NOT the same as "making Christianity legal." It was already legal
> to practice under FREE EXERCISE OF RELIGION. the State is NOT endorsing
> Christianity NOR is it "requiring states to implement Christianity"
> by removing a ban against it.
> 
> So striking down a ban on gay marriage is not requiring States to implement it either.
> It's just saying that once States HAVE marriages within state law
> then it can't be discriminatory. And this is why I agree with Libertarians
> and other Constitutionalists who argue that if people cannot agree on marriage
> laws or beliefs, then NONE OF THAT SHOULD BE INCLUDED IN GOVT LAWS:
> * if PEOPLE of a state AGREE on "marriage laws" then when those people
> authorize the STATE to legislate it, it's not violating the beliefs of any citizens.
> * if PEOPLE of a state DISAGREE on marriage laws and beliefs, then legislating
> one belief or bias over another would discriminate against people opposed,
> such as the case with marriage laws banning same sex marriages which violated
> the beliefs of people who were unequally excluded, so in those cases I would
> recommend either NEUTRAL or NO laws on marriage, but stick to civil unions
> and decide benefits based on financial contracts that people agree to,
> instead of regulating social relationships. And if people can't agree on terms of
> benefits, then separate THAT from govt as well and manage it privately, just as
> church groups decide on programs for their own members, not for the entire public!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing marriage and religion.
> 
> Can you point where in Constitution is mentioned marriage, as is religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ame®icano
> I'm saying Marriage like Baptism or other religious rites
> is INCLUDED under "free exercise of religion."
> 
> I'm saying it isn't a separate right like Gun Rights or Voting Rights
> that are established by Constitutional process of passing Amendments ratified by States,
> not created by judicial rulings or passed by Congress without Amending the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does it say that marriage is free exercise of religion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ame®icano
> 
> It's not literal or the same.
> Marriage beliefs and rituals are an "application" of free exercise of religion.
> Just like other rites and rituals, from Baptisms to Communions or Prayers.
> 
> "Free exercise of religion" doesn't LITERALLLY state "Christian Prayer" either.
> But that's understood to be covered as an activity under "free exercise of religion."
> 
> Beliefs of Buddhists, Muslims, Quakers, Catholics, Atheists
> are all understood to be variations under "free exercise of religion."
> NONE of those are expressly specified, but generally accepted
> as included under "free exercise of religion."
> 
> I ask why don't we recognize ALL beliefs under this?
> 
> LGBT beliefs
> Beliefs about health care
> Beliefs about marriage
> and other Political Beliefs so these are respected and protected
> as free choices and not imposed on other people by abuse of govt
> 
> That way, all people are protected and treated equally
> REGARDLESS of beliefs or whether they belong to large groups or not:​
> NOTE: it actually makes more sense to me that we NOT restrict through govt
> what constitutes "free exercise of religion" to the point where we DISCRIMINATE
> and protect only SOME recognized beliefs while denying equal protection to other beliefs.
> 
> That would be a form of discriminating by creed, if only people who were part of a recognized
> belief or religion got protections by the First Amendment while people with beliefs that aren't
> part of a large organization get denied equal protection of the laws. We don't want to get
> the govt into the business of REGULATING what beliefs count as protected or not.
> 
> What matters is if people are violating laws and committing abuses or not.
> It's not their beliefs that can be regulated or policed by govt, but whether
> they are committing violations that breach the rights or protections of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> If what you say "Marriage beliefs and rituals are an "application" of free exercise of religion." is true, what is the government role in marriage, and why are they involved at all?
Click to expand...


BINGO Ame®icano

If Federal Govt is not supposed to be involved in personal matters of faith, belief and individual choice/liberty
then the "social conditions" of marriage are not the govt's business.
ONLY the LEGAL/FINANCIAL contracts and agreements, similar to licensing
proprietorship/partnership owners in an LLC UNDER CONTRACT.

The Civil Unions/Domestic Partnerships should be NEUTRAL
and not regulating anyone on the basis of social relationship!

So if people AGREE to pay a worker plus a "primary partner" their benefits,
then whoever they claim as a dependent should be up to them.

NOTE: If people can't agree on THAT, that's where I suggest that
BENEFITS be decided within democratically run organizations, so members
can determine their own terms and conditions of paying group benefits.

ONLY the terms of policies, taxes and services that the public AGREES ON
should be public policy. Where they don't agree on social beliefs, they should separate.
Similar to Catholic churches not recognizing or hiring females as priests.
If you don't agree on terms of administration, then go join and pay into your own group
that DOES agree to the same terms you believe in. And keep that out of govt
so individuals have Freedom of association and NO Taxation without Representation.


----------



## emilynghiem

Grampa Murked U said:


> We drug kids for being hyper(being normal).
> We have drugs for depression.
> We have drugs for OCD.
> We have drugs for stress.
> We have drugs for schizophrenia.
> We have drugs for bipplar.
> 
> The list goes on and on. But we dont treat people who think they are something they clearly are not or people who think unnatural behavior is okay?



Dear Grampa Murked U
Maybe it's the other way around.

Maybe it's the AVOIDANCE and REJECTION of Spiritual Healing
which can naturally cure causes of:
depression
OCD
stress
Schizophrenia
bipolar mood disorder
that explains why more people aren't receiving effective healing therapy
to resolve conflicting issues with gender ID and sexual orientation.

If such spiritual healing WAS shown and known by more people
to heal the roots causes behind conflicting identity and/or orientation,
This same natural process would ALSO be demonstrated
and documented as effective with many other areas of
physical, mental or social ills.

All the above are being blocked from access and knowledge
to natural spiritual healing.  If we discover this solutions works
to restore natural health in ONE case, how long before it 
becomes public knowledge the same process works for others?


----------



## Doc7505

Coyote said:


> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?




We do.., however they try to sue bakeries that will not bake their special wedding cakes.


----------



## Coyote

Doc7505 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do.., however they try to sue bakeries that will not bake their special wedding cakes.
Click to expand...

So you feel people shouldnt be allowed to sue for their rights...are religious people allowed to sue for their rights?  Or does this only apply to certain classes of people?


----------



## Doc7505

Coyote said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do.., however they try to sue bakeries that will not bake their special wedding cakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you feel people shouldnt be allowed to sue for their rights...are religious people allowed to sue for their rights?  Or does this only apply to certain classes of people?
Click to expand...


I believe anyone is free to sue for things they feel are unlawful to them. However, people are free to also provide their services independent


Coyote said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don’t you you just leave them alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do.., however they try to sue bakeries that will not bake their special wedding cakes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you feel people shouldnt be allowed to sue for their rights...are religious people allowed to sue for their rights?  Or does this only apply to certain classes of people?
Click to expand...


~~~~~~
People have free will and can do as the want. However in this case the baker just won his case with a payday.....


----------

